# Naruto 543 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

Ladies, Gentlemen, predict away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 8, 2011)

We get back to the present, and Naruto finds a way to get pass or defeat Raikage.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto isn't there, he escaped and joined the war half an hour ago, when those two started to have flash-backs.

Tsunade did nothing XD


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 8, 2011)

The flashback ends with A thinking Minato's words over as he realizes just how they apply to his statements about confining the jinchuriki a couple of chapters ago.  Guy has a change of heart by the end of the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jun 8, 2011)

Flashbacks take up more than half of next week's chapter, guaranteed.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Flashbacks take up more than half of next week's chapter, guaranteed.



God no. Please no


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 8, 2011)

Zetsu...maybe...hopefully...please...


I think we may have a few pages of flashbacks, then go back to the current situation. Killer A lets Naruto go to war.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

more flashback maybe we see the battle that bee shivered when he thought of minato with a rasengan on his hand


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 8, 2011)

*Chapter 543 Prediction*:  The Brother's Heart

After the fight with Minato, it took A a while to understand what B really cared for the most, and that was friends and family.   Just like Naruto.

Back to the Present, A is hesitant, but relents.  However, he gives Naruto and B conditions that they must agree to, if they are to enter the battlefield.   And that is that they won't be fighting alone.


----------



## vered (Jun 8, 2011)

the end of the flashbacks with perhaps more minato vs raikage clashes  and perhaps some more revelations about Bee lineage.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 8, 2011)

The flashback will end next chapter. Otherwise we might get an overdose of Minato.


----------



## Penance (Jun 8, 2011)

Hrm...either a continued flashback (not likely) or back to Naruto and Raikage...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 8, 2011)

the next chapter will probably also have jriaya telling  that minato was the child of destined. good time to see the pervert old man who is missed


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 8, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> God no. Please no



Sorry but likely hood of flashbacks take up more than half of next week's chapter is like 90%.  Winch I dont mind as this chapter was good. Beside the minato part and that only because it mean I have to stay away from the forum as ever one fight it out.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto vs A.

with naruto finally showing it all.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 8, 2011)

With all this focus on Bee's past I think it's safe to say Madara will be gunning for him very soon, though probably not til 544's cliffhanger (end of volume).


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Jun 8, 2011)

I predict more delay in actual plot related content, but what do I care the discussion from this chapter is enough to make up for the derailment of the plot presented in this chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2011)

Continuation of the flashback showing A pondering about Minato's words, their rematch now under Kage standarts and where Minato uses Rasengan (thus going back to Bee's explanation of how Rasengan is the same as the Bijuu Dama) and then the flashback will end.


----------



## †obitobi (Jun 8, 2011)

Naruto reminds A that he respects strength, and challenges him to a battle of speed .​


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 8, 2011)

Maybe back on topic to what the little dejavu was all about. Naruto versus A.


----------



## auem (Jun 9, 2011)

first 14 pages flash back...minato,A fight again after becoming kage...Bee supports A...more 'advice' by minato...A acknowledge minato being the best,minato acknowledge Bee became great jin....back in present A soften,because he now remember how real time fight improved bee....naruto get his blessing from bee and tsunade...
finally,in NF,losers again argue about A being 'better' and 'quicker'...


----------



## Dav1dharr (Jun 9, 2011)

I think the Rapekage will let Bee through but not Naruto as he hasn't proven himself as a worthy enough asset to the Shinobi alliance for the Rapekage to recognise naruto's tallents Naruto has to gain full control over the kyuubi or finish his tailed beast rasengan thing


----------



## AeroNin (Jun 9, 2011)

raikage vs minato part 2


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 9, 2011)

I predict that Naruto already left Bee and Raikage behind while they are busy dreaming about their past


----------



## Aiku (Jun 9, 2011)

I predict Itachi.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 10, 2011)

IMO this flashback would've been much better if Kishi had just waited til A or B is on the verge of death to show it. Meh, I'm just hoping this "night" sub-arc is over with soon. Unless Madara and/or some zombies arrive to fuck shit up, in which case shit just got real again. Yeah, I'll go with that prediction.


----------



## calimike (Jun 10, 2011)

@SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...


> Done proof reading issue 28. New twist of #ONEPIECE is awesome
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Naruto chapter? WSJ #28 shipping to home this weekend 

I predict Minato tell A and B to watch naruto grow up when I die. A & B: >_<



> Received the latest BookScan report of US. #Naruto vol.51 is the top of the list of graphic novels!


I see Naruto #51 is no.1 on NY Times Best Sell Manga.


----------



## vered (Jun 10, 2011)

calimike said:


> @SASAKI_Hisashi tweeted...
> 
> Where is Naruto chapter? WSJ #28 shipping to home this weekend
> 
> ...



wait are you talking about possible early spoilers?


----------



## calimike (Jun 10, 2011)

vered said:


> wait are you talking about possible early spoilers?



I spoke with sitomi_r4 at ustream.tv an hour ago said next door got issue today (Friday in Tokyo).


----------



## Gabe (Jun 10, 2011)

so we may get early spoilers. it has been a while since their was an early chapter release.


----------



## Mane (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm seeing more flash-backing unfortunately


----------



## jso (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad vol 51 did so well, I adore the cover lol. My copy's upstairs with the rest of mine  Gotta wait til like September for the next volume, FFFFFFUUUU!


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 10, 2011)

Flashbacks are better then the actual story, Bee is being a boss.


----------



## KillerFlow (Jun 11, 2011)

Minato vs. A flashback then back to Naruto vs. Raikage (both take half the chapter)


----------



## Judecious (Jun 11, 2011)

Flashback over and Naruto finishes A.


----------



## Klue (Jun 12, 2011)

Flashback over and A finishes Naruto.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so we may get early spoilers. it has been a while since their was an early chapter release.



No, we'll probably be getting our chapter at the regular time.

What most people on here don't realize is that we get our scanslations _before_ most of the readers in Japan even see it.  SJ subscribers get the issue early, some of whom then proceed to upload it to the internet, where it's then cleaned, translated and posted to popular viewing sites all before it even hits the shelves in Japan.

That's why the publishers hate fan scanslators so much.  We hit their profit margins HARD, because people in Japan can see the raws online without needing them translated like we do, and non-Japanese speakers/readers can read it free online, whereas Viz has to pay translators, advertisers, etc. for a product that most of its fans don't even BUY.  

Shit.  When I type it out like that even *I* kinda feel a little bit bad.


----------



## Tregis (Jun 12, 2011)

A bit of flashbacks, then we resume A vs Naruto.


----------



## calimike (Jun 12, 2011)

> I will never let my comrades die!(HATAKE Kakashi from #NARUTO vol. 2　epi. 12)



I predict Kakashi stop A from killing Naruto at cliffhanger! kakashi lost arm or ear


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 12, 2011)

Kakashi???!!! He's gonna appear now?? Doesn't make sense since he's nowhere near Naruto and A, but could it be spoiler for a later chapter? Heck whatever happened to that tweet about Gaara and his father?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Flashback over and* A finishes Naruto.*



Klue you know it will be the opposite if anything right?


----------



## Neptun (Jun 12, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Kakashi???!!! He's gonna appear now?? Doesn't make sense since he's nowhere near Naruto and A, but could it be spoiler for a later chapter? Heck whatever happened to that tweet about Gaara and his father?


In before Kamui


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Klue you know it will be the opposite if anything right?



naruto finishes A with TNJ 


naruto is the hippie love ninja after all


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> naruto finishes A with TNJ
> 
> 
> naruto is the hippie love ninja after all



Guess he needs to sharpen his skills before he meets the Sauce.


----------



## Brickhunt (Jun 12, 2011)

Flashback continues with the Third's death (glimpse of a young Darui) and A becoming the fourth Raikage and meeting Jiraya an listening to the profecy, skipping years later when he hears news of Minato's death. The main point is Bee's mind about to break and listening to Minato's words Raikage's helps Bee overcame it.

Chapter ends with Raikage finally accepting Naruto and Bee's entrance on the war, but on his own terms and he won't let Bee and Naruto go until them actually formulates a plan.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2011)

Nimander said:


> No, we'll probably be getting our chapter at the regular time.
> 
> What most people on here don't realize is that we get our scanslations _before_ most of the readers in Japan even see it.  SJ subscribers get the issue early, some of whom then proceed to upload it to the internet, where it's then cleaned, translated and posted to popular viewing sites all before it even hits the shelves in Japan.
> 
> ...



yeah i know we get it before japan. but some weeks their is an early release in japan so we get is a day earlier. it happens a couple times a year.

about kakashi maybe he appears in the flashback maybe he tries to take on A and minato has to save him. kakashi is no where near the naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke is mentioned which sends chills down the spine of the Kumo brothers.
> 
> Naruto has a flashback, smiles and promises to win him back. They let him pass~



shouldnt it be the other way now. sasuke was saved twice each time he faced a kumo brother. by hebi and know since he betrayed them their is no one to save him. so sasuke would be the one getting chills with the mention of the brothers.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke is mentioned which sends chills down the spine of the Kumo brothers.


We all know how much they hate taking time out of their day to beat down an Uchiha down repeatedly.


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Sasuke is mentioned which sends chills down the spine of the Kumo brothers.
> 
> Naruto has a flashback, smiles and promises to win him back. They let him pass~



lol 

but i do wonder if uchiha have anything in any flashback? seeing that they were a part of konoha but never appeared in any flashback aside from the ones related to the uchiha massacre, and danzou's flashback. not even saratubi's death flashback.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 12, 2011)

an Ino Chapter!!


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 12, 2011)

So what _is_ most precious to B? Kumo? His brother? That team that made such a big deal out of his disappearance? Rapping? 

Naruto?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 12, 2011)

Naruto dies from the _black current_ overload.

we get a 1000 year timeskip when Naruto is reborn and everything is Justice League Era.

Naruto gets the nice guy look in his eye and goes to look for Morpheus.

Morpheus ends up looking like Sasuke and Naruto goes like "<3 sup handsome?"

*audience exit stage left*

--------------

seriously though, another small flashbang I mean back ending with Naruto giving his yet another "I WILL DO SOMETHING LOLZ!" and then things going back to normal is highest probability.


----------



## Dashido (Jun 12, 2011)

More flash back, i'm hoping it lasts about 2 more chapters, there is so much more i wanna see about Kumo. If flash back ends, A is soften up and lets naruto pass(or he needs proof Naruto is ready for war and they have a little match, Naruto does something impressive, then he lets him pass). See a lot of people still wanna to see A get pawned, I think they hate the fact hes so powerful ...


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 12, 2011)

- More flashbacks with Hokage Minato vs. Raikage A & Bee
- Flashbacks end, A is semi-TnJ'd but isn't yet confident about Naruto's power
- Naruto vs. A second round, now Naruto takes upper hand as he uses more Kyubi hax chakra to outspeed A


----------



## Motochika (Jun 12, 2011)

The flash back continues with more of A & Bs history. Towards the end of the chapter it goes back to the current time. Madara appears and end of chapter.


----------



## jso (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope Rock and Mist get similar amounts of historical exposition as Kumo's had with/through KinGin, Darui, A & Bee. Sand too to a lesser degree although they seem to have fewer prodigies and less of an influence on the Shinobi world.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2011)

jso said:


> I hope Rock and Mist get similar amounts of historical exposition as Kumo's had with/through KinGin, Darui, A & Bee. Sand too to a lesser degree although they seem to have fewer prodigies and less of an influence on the Shinobi world.



doubt it since none are jin and are connected to naruto as bee and A seem to be through minato and because bee and naruto are jins. but the rock village hated minato because of him they lost the war. maybe when onoki finds out of naruto being minatos son we will get another flashback of minato which would be awesome.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jun 12, 2011)

Tsunadee will tank Raikage's Iron claw!!


----------



## MS81 (Jun 12, 2011)

Gabe said:


> yeah i know we get it before japan. but some weeks their is an early release in japan so we get is a day earlier. it happens a couple times a year.
> 
> about kakashi maybe he appears in the flashback maybe he tries to take on A and minato has to save him. kakashi is no where near the naruto.



Maybe it's the reason why he knows of chidori!!!

he got his chest pierced in the same place!!!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2011)

MS81 said:


> Maybe it's the reason why he knows of chidori!!!
> 
> he got his chest pierced in the same place!!!



i was thinking the same thing raikage recognized chidori from sasuke so he probably witness kakashi doing it somewhere.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 12, 2011)

I want Naruto to stomp A and go have a major fight. This is wasting time...I want another Naruto Vs Pain level fight.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope the pointless Raikage vs Naruto and Bee ends next chapter so the story can move to more interesting things like Madara and Kabuto.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 12, 2011)

Minato trolling is very interesting, more so then Kabuto sitting on his as.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 12, 2011)

jso said:


> I hope Rock and Mist get similar amounts of historical exposition as Kumo's had with/through KinGin, Darui, A & Bee. Sand too to a lesser degree although they seem to have fewer prodigies and less of an influence on the Shinobi world.


I think that Rock will get some exposition because the Muu vs. Oonoki fight. Mist... well, it is related to Madara's secrets, so maybe Kishimoto will delay some important info.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 12, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Kakashi stop A from killing Naruto at cliffhanger! kakashi lost arm or ear


If you notice it says from Vol 2. in the link. That's not a spoiler for an upcoming chapter that's from an old one.

There was also a One Piece about Zoro and tweeted earlier from an early volume as well and also one about Shank's giving Luffy his hat as well.

There not from recent chapters unfortunately . Was hoping for some early OP/Naruto spoilers.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I hope the pointless Raikage vs Naruto and Bee ends next chapter so the story can move to more interesting things like Madara and Kabuto.



Too bad Kabuto is fodder.


----------



## Agony (Jun 13, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Too bad Kabuto is fodder.



lol wut?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 13, 2011)

People calling Kabuto fodder? lol He is fighting the whole world by himself without any doojutsu and bijuu inside him.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> People calling Kabuto fodder? lol He is fighting the whole world by himself without any doojutsu and bijuu inside him.



I thought I had travelled back in time to April 1st when I read that. LOL Kabuto has never, ever been a fodder character, not even in part 1 and definitely not now.


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> People calling Kabuto fodder? lol He is fighting the whole world by himself without any doojutsu and bijuu inside him.



he's fodder because he is naruto or sauske's training fodder.


----------



## mareboro (Jun 13, 2011)

with all the nostalgia etc and everyone from kumo looking back at the past, naruto makes his move and Kumo nins are shocked to realise that 5h had passed since they went into their "remember when..." moment. 
Or, the Naruto we see there is a KB...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 13, 2011)

where is the my early spoiler?



Addy said:


> he's fodder because he is naruto or sauske's training fodder.


in Naruto's current power lvl... it's not happening....


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 13, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If you notice it says from Vol 2. in the link. That's not a spoiler for an upcoming chapter that's from an old one.
> 
> There was also a One Piece about Zoro and tweeted earlier from an early volume as well and also one about Shank's giving Luffy his hat as well.
> 
> There not from recent chapters unfortunately . Was hoping for some early OP/Naruto spoilers.



Actually Sasaki has been posting quotes which gave us vague clues as to the content of the chapter for several weeks now. So the quote of Kakashi never letting his comerades die may be a hint that Kakashi appears or what I think is more likely it may be a reference to either Naruto or B echoing that sentiment which leaves or left in case it happens within the flashback a lasting impression on A.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 13, 2011)

Kabuto is this series's longest running villain, there is no way he is "fodder".

I heard we're supoosed to get early spoilers. Still waiting


----------



## blacksword (Jun 13, 2011)

Early spoilers? Where???


----------



## vered (Jun 13, 2011)

if and only if we are supposed to get early spoilers it wont be before tomorrow.


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> where is the my early spoiler?
> 
> 
> in Naruto's current power lvl... it's not happening....



lol. that's the same crap people said about the raikage  and konan


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 13, 2011)

Kabuto isn't fodder. He may not be the ultimate obstacle certain people are making him out to be, but he isn't fodder. Whoever fights him will struggle quite a bit to defeat him.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 13, 2011)

The "vague hints" from Sasaki might just be us searching for them.  Wasn't there one quoting Sasuke "I won't be your puppet!".  The actual chapter had a flashback including Sasuke, but it didn't really have anything to do with the actual quote.


----------



## jso (Jun 13, 2011)

^The chapter that week had Itachi talk with Nagato about being somebody's puppet to be fair lol. But I still remain skeptical about the quotes holding any intentional clues.

But if you want to find relevance with this quote and the current situation, Raikage was about to kill Naruto who is essentially a comrade within the Ninja Alliance? Obviously he will about-face after this flashback so that could be it.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 13, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The "vague hints" from Sasaki might just be us searching for them.  Wasn't there one quoting Sasuke "I won't be your puppet!".  The actual chapter had a flashback including Sasuke, but it didn't really have anything to do with the actual quote.



The Sasuke quote you mentioned was Sasaki's tweet before 539 as I recall. And in that chapter Itachi and Nagato were talking about how they had become tools or puppets because of their doujutsu. I kinda doubt that's coincidence.

Like I said it isn't a spoiler, but they appear to be oblique references to the chapter. So far he's just been picking out quotes which relate in some way to the chapter


----------



## Mio Akiyama (Jun 13, 2011)

Perhaps Raikage will be made to get out of the way and Naruto will continue on, then we'd be getting somewhere.


----------



## Addy (Jun 13, 2011)

naruto hyperventilates.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 13, 2011)

Hope we get to see what the others are doing. Still waiting for Kakashi's rampage


----------



## Cjones (Jun 13, 2011)

More flash-backing.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 13, 2011)

I predict snorefest.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 13, 2011)

I predict we finally find out how Hidan and Kakazu were able to walk onto the cloud and capture the 2 tails without A and Bee "stopping" them, and I say "stopping" because I think the Gimick Hidan and Kakazu used might of been enough to beat A or Bee


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 13, 2011)

Hokage Minato and Raikage A meet. Minato shows his awesomeness again and A realises Minato was right about his advice on Killer B. Flashback ends, A realises he owes it to Minato to let Naruto pass. A decides to make Tsunade leader of the alliance while he goes to the front lines to defend the Jinchuuriki.

Meanwhile the Zetsu are still raping the Alliance. Naruto notices and says he can help with that due to his evil radar. Someone's spying/preying on the Jinchuuriki from somewhere in the bushes.


----------



## vered (Jun 13, 2011)

unlike last chapter i hope we;ll get some significant revelations in the fashback.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 13, 2011)

vered said:


> unlike last chapter i hope we;ll get some significant revelations in the fashback.



yeah that and maybe a real challenge between Naruto and A


----------



## Superstars (Jun 13, 2011)

The flashbacks ends and we get to see Madara!!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 13, 2011)

if no spoilers show up tomorrow then the world shall know pain jizz!


----------



## Gunners (Jun 13, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I predict we finally find out how Hidan and Kakazu were able to walk onto the cloud and capture the 2 tails without A and Bee "stopping" them, and I say "stopping" because I think the Gimick Hidan and Kakazu used might of been enough to beat A or Bee


They would have been ripped to shreds. Raikage would be able to punch through Kakuzu and Bee's swords infused with lighting would also cleave through him. 

Hidan would get clubbed to pieces. For their gimmick to work Kakuzu would have to overpower them which is not going to happen. Hidan would have to take their blood which is not going to happen.


----------



## jso (Jun 13, 2011)

Random thought: would/could/will Bee run raiton through Samehada?


----------



## BrokenBonds (Jun 13, 2011)

Kingaku and Ginkaku free themselves from the jar and challenges Darui too a rematch. 

It will last 20 chapters.

​


----------



## blacksword (Jun 13, 2011)

so are we getting spoilers today?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so are we getting spoilers today?



Probably have to wait until Wednesday like always.


----------



## RaidenisDead (Jun 13, 2011)

It is revealed that Fuu actually used mind transfer jutsu on Torune and is inside the edo Torune body. He will have control of himself. Edo Tensei / Kabuto, prepare to be trolled.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 14, 2011)

I think we'll have the flashback continue, of course, but I don't think this will be the end of the flashback.


jso said:


> Random thought: would/could/will Bee run raiton through Samehada?


Doubtful. Samehada isn't plain metal or the special nature-absorbing metal; the sword would either eat the chakra or be electrocuted.


----------



## calimike (Jun 14, 2011)

> Brand new issue 28! Cover illustration of #ONEPIECE is awesome isn't it?




Naruto chapter spoiler is out late tonight


----------



## auem (Jun 14, 2011)

one piece seem to have a plot twist coming(as per sasaki hisashi)...
hope we will have a twist in naruto too in coming month...


----------



## geminis (Jun 14, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hokage Minato and Raikage A meet. Minato shows his awesomeness again and A realises Minato was right about his advice on Killer B. Flashback ends, A realises he owes it to Minato to let Naruto pass. A decides to make Tsunade leader of the alliance while he goes to the front lines to defend the Jinchuuriki.
> 
> Meanwhile the Zetsu are still raping the Alliance. Naruto notices and says he can help with that due to his evil radar. Someone's spying/preying on the Jinchuuriki from somewhere in the bushes.



That's cool, but I prefer Naruto to rush Raikage for being a brash fuck....Naruto is his own man, fuck all the props he deserves for being Minato's son, Naruto could do it himself.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 14, 2011)

I wonder when is Kishi going to show Sasuke's EMS


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Jun 14, 2011)

this little fight between naruto, bee and A could end fast if madara was to show up...


----------



## calimike (Jun 14, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder when is Kishi going to show Sasuke's EMS



I expect Sasuke's ems in 7 weeks (Chapter 550 on Sasuke's birthday)


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto chapter spoiler is out late tonight



Sorry but approximately how many hours is that? I live in a different timezone  thanks


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Jun 14, 2011)

calimike said:


> I expect Sasuke's ems in 7 weeks (Chapter 550 on Sasuke's birthday)



in sasuke's birthday chapter is 548


----------



## FearTear (Jun 14, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder when is Kishi going to show Sasuke's EMS



At this rate, it will happen the same chapter Naruto responds to Hinata


----------



## Hitt (Jun 14, 2011)

FearTear said:


> At this rate, it will happen the same chapter Naruto responds to Hinata



Looks like the estimate I (and others) have come up with is becoming more and more accurate.

We won't see Sasuke until his imminent conflict with Naruto.


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2011)

No more flashbacks unless you clarify Minato's last words to A, Kishi! 

Flashbacks are boring :<


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> No more flashbacks unless you clarify Minato's last words to A, Kishi!
> 
> Flashbacks are boring :<



Minato's last words to A need no clarification they are clear enough already.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 14, 2011)

> At this rate, it will happen the same chapter Naruto responds to Hinata


In that case...

Tobi's face>Itachi's gift>Sasuke's EMS>Naruto's responding to Hinata. 

In terms of importance.


----------



## auem (Jun 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The Sasuke quote you mentioned was Sasaki's tweet before 539 as I recall. And in that chapter Itachi and Nagato were talking about how they had become tools or puppets because of their doujutsu. I kinda doubt that's coincidence.
> 
> Like I said it isn't a spoiler, but they appear to be oblique references to the chapter. So far he's just been picking out quotes which relate in some way to the chapter


o...how i wish,it turns out that minato beat raikage to near death and then tell i can't let a friend of mine die...


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Minato creates Rasengan, I and others are right again.


----------



## BioLizard (Jun 14, 2011)

I have no idea what could happen next chapter to be honest. When a chapter ends with a flashback, it becomes really tough for me to tell what will happen next.


----------



## jso (Jun 14, 2011)

blacksword said:


> In that case...
> 
> Tobi's face>Itachi's gift>Sasuke's EMS>Naruto's responding to Hinata.
> 
> In terms of importance.



That seems more or less right though?


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Minato's last words to A need no clarification they are clear enough already.



yeah, it is one of those "realize how important he is to you before it's too late" scenarios.

too bad kishi is gonna waste a chapter on it


----------



## Hitt (Jun 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> yeah, it is one of those "realize how important he is to you before it's too late" scenarios.
> 
> too bad kishi is gonna waste a chapter on it



There is still a faint hope that Kishi will go batshit crazy again and have the chapter out of nowhere.    Something like Rikoudou bursting out of a volcano all of the sudden kind of madness.


----------



## Thor (Jun 14, 2011)

Minato solo's A and B. Shit storm happens .


----------



## Klue (Jun 14, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Minato creates Rasengan, I and others are right again.



Right again? Right about what exactly?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm hoping we see the "Kage titles on the line " battle between Minato and A 

We know Killer Bee witnessed Rasengan so


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hitt said:


> There is still a faint hope that Kishi will go batshit crazy again and have the chapter out of nowhere.    Something like Rikoudou bursting out of a volcano all of the sudden kind of madness.



could be but i am hoping something along the lines of madara and zetsu arriving on a tank


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> could be but i am hoping something along the lines of madara and zetsu arriving on a tank



I want Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and A 
I want Bee and Tsunade vs the Jins 
I want Muu vs Oonoki 
I want Edo Kages, Edo Jins, and Edo Pimps (Nagato and Itachi) right now


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Right again? Right about what exactly?


The lethality of Minato's strike, perhaps elaboration on the kunai strike. This being the impetus for creating Rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Jun 14, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> The lethality of Minato's strike, perhaps elaboration on the kunai strike. This being the impetus for creating Rasengan.



Are you implying that Rasengan is capable of breaching A's shroud?


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> *I want Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and A*
> *I want Bee and Tsunade vs the Jins*
> *I want Muu vs Oonoki*
> I want Edo Kages, Edo Jins, and Edo Pimps (Nagato and Itachi) right now



no  

no  

yes


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Are you implying that Rasengan is capable of breaching A's shroud?


I'm not certain about that, I think it'll be more potent than a Kunai. Many undervalue the strength of A's Raiton armor...it's pretty damn tough. We'll have to see, but I seriously doubt a kunai would do much-That's what I'm saying.

There's a line when Darui and Shi are healing Raikage:

_"Lord Raikage's arm is being burned, I can't believe this jutsu is getting through his Raiton armor"​_
Us readers are thinking, "_No shit...that's what Amaterasu does!_". But the character's surprise implies that few have broken through that defense.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jun 14, 2011)

U guys think the Jins will even play a significant role in the war? I think Kishi's just gonna let Naruto oliberate every Edo Jin


----------



## auem (Jun 14, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> The lethality of Minato's strike, perhaps elaboration on the kunai strike. This being the impetus for creating Rasengan.



WHUT!!


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 14, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> The lethality of Minato's strike, perhaps elaboration on the kunai strike. This being the impetus for creating Rasengan.



Doesn't sound likely. That would require Minato to have been really focussed on beating A. He spend three years on the Rasengan and from what we saw last chapter A really didn't deserve such a commitment on Minato's part. I think the only ones who'll agree with that argument are guys like grimmjow-sensei and point-blank who were on your side of the debate anyways.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 14, 2011)

Minato is just that great ,he is the only one who can one shot a Kage with a kunai  Why would MInato waste a Rasengan on Raikage ?


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Minato is just that great ,he is the only one who can one shot a Kage with a kunai  Why would MInato waste a Rasengan on Raikage ?



A Kunai break through Raiton Shroud? 

Bear in mind that _Ē_ didn't charge up with _Shunshin_ as he did against Sasuke.


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 14, 2011)

Was there any bets on who's gonna die after the flashback?

Someone has to DIE!


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> A Kunai break through Raiton Shroud?
> 
> Bear in mind that _Ē_ didn't charge up with _Shunshin_ as he did against Sasuke.



A most certainly used shunshin against Minato. Whenever you see someone use a particularly fast movement it's always shunshin.

And as for the kunai...but let's end it here. This isn't the place for this debate.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> A Kunai break through Raiton Shroud?
> 
> Bear in mind that _Ē_ didn't charge up with _Shunshin_ as he did against Sasuke.



Minato's kunai has shown the same cuting strength as Chidori lance that cut Hachibi's tentacle so yeah it should atleast severly damage Raikage.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2011)

Asclepius said:


> Was there any bets on who's gonna die after the flashback?
> 
> Someone has to DIE!



i know one. his name is naruto


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2011)

Asclepius said:


> Was there any bets on who's gonna die after the flashback?
> 
> Someone has to DIE!



i doubt any of them will end up dieing in the end. i dont think kishi will have another of narutos teachers die at this point.


----------



## Adagio (Jun 14, 2011)

If at least Kishi mentioned that Minato had the Wind Element it would have made more sense. The way Kishimoto portrayed that kunai strike was kind of iffy, it looked more destructive than it should have.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> U guys think the Jins will even play a significant role in the war? I think Kishi's just gonna let Naruto oliberate every Edo Jin



that be the best thing since all zombies seem to fight people they have a connection to or something similar. bee and naruto are the best choice to fight them i doubt anyone else would be able to fight them.


----------



## auem (Jun 14, 2011)

i can foresee only one death in alliance side ...onoki(that too only in the hand of madara)...bee won't die,samehada will give him life chakra in crucial time...naruto,well,even if it happens that will be at very end...dark horse would be gai or lee,we are yet to see 8th gate(doubt kishi has that much guts)....
..... sakura may has to use chiyo's jutsu,but all possible preludes or aftermaths is beyond a common NFer like me...


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> A most certainly used shunshin against Minato. Whenever you see someone use a particularly fast movement it's always shunshin.
> 
> And as for the kunai...but let's end it here. This isn't the place for this debate.



But didn't charge up as he did with Sasuke, that's undoubtedy a fact; reading through that chapter and Shi's commentary on the matter somewhat concretises such a idea, does it not?



†_Camorra_† said:


> Minato's kunai has shown the same cuting strength as Chidori lance that cut Hachibi's tentacle so yeah it should atleast severly damage Raikage.



That's not an indication of anything though 

For example, a piece of paper is cut with a Kunai and then with the Kusagani. The Kunai doesn't have the same cutting strength as the Kusanagi, but it has the strength to cut through the paper.

Plus, there's the fact that Bee didn't unleash Hachibi to a full scale as he did with Sasuke and the possible, and I mean possibly, the upward moment on Bee's part of the tentacle :WOW


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 14, 2011)

This chapter will probably be Kabuto focused and he will find out that Naruto has arrived


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

*I believe in Kabuchimaru!*

Haven't typed that in a while ^


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> But didn't charge up as he did with Sasuke, that's undoubtedy a fact; reading through that chapter and Shi's commentary on the matter somewhat concretises such a idea, does it not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just compare a piece of paper to Hachibi's skin ?  The tentacle Minato cut is the same as the one Sasuke cut .


----------



## Bart (Jun 14, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Did you just compare a piece of paper to Hachibi's skin ?  The tentacle Minato cut is the same as the one Sasuke cut .



No I didn't, I'm just using an example 

What I'm trying to say is that just because that Kunai cut through Bee's tentacle doesn't mean it has the same striking and power offense as Chidori (Chidori Senbon?). 

Also there's a difference between a partial transformation and an actual transformation; not to mention that Bee had already unleashed Hachibi prior to Sasuke arriving, for training, thus Chakra-tole :WOW


----------



## Superstars (Jun 14, 2011)

Let's just get some action going on here!


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't really see cutting through a Hachibi tentacle as that much of a feat anyway. Cutting through a Kyuubi tail would be more impressive, as the Kyuubi is actually stated to have very dense chakra, I don't remember anything similar said about the Hachibi. If Minato deeply penetrates Bee's chakra shroud when he's in v2 by using a Kunai, that would be super impressive, as that's actually compressed chakra, and much more dense then a full transformation tentacle.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> Also there's a difference between a partial transformation and an actual transformation



I actually consider them the same thing - the physical (partial or not) manifestation of bijuu. It is actually a *Version 3* of bijuu transformations, IMO


----------



## Garfield (Jun 14, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> This chapter will probably be Kabuto focused and he will find out that Naruto has arrived


Where in the world did THAT come from Erik? 

Are you kidding or are you serious though?


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2011)

auem said:


> i can foresee only one death in alliance side ...onoki(that too only in the hand of madara)...



Doubt it'll be the only casualty among the Kage.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2011)

auem said:


> i can foresee only one death in alliance side ...onoki(that too only in the hand of madara)...bee won't die,samehada will give him life chakra in crucial time...naruto,well,even if it happens that will be at very end...dark horse would be gai or lee,we are yet to see 8th gate(doubt kishi has that much guts)....
> ..... sakura may has to use chiyo's jutsu,but all possible preludes or aftermaths is beyond a common NFer like me...



i doubt sakura can use chiyos jutsu since sakura is not a puppet user or had a chance to learn it from chiyo.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2011)

Bart said:


> But didn't charge up as he did with Sasuke, that's undoubtedy a fact; reading through that chapter and Shi's commentary on the matter somewhat concretises such a idea, does it not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a said he used his full speed vs minato


----------



## Synn (Jun 14, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i doubt sakura can use chiyos jutsu since sakura is not a puppet user or had a chance to learn it from chiyo.



He/she probably meant .


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 14, 2011)

predict more speed.


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2011)

*enter: madara and zetsu on a tank with a case that has sharingans for sakura*


----------



## FearTear (Jun 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> *enter: madara and zetsu on a tank with a case that has golden byakugans for neji*



fixed


----------



## Asclepius (Jun 14, 2011)

*Enter:* more KibaNeji moments. pek


----------



## Penance (Jun 14, 2011)

*Enter: My dick Moar flashback...*


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 14, 2011)

Like we need fodder scenes.


----------



## Dav1dharr (Jun 14, 2011)

(continuation of flash back) Kakashi, Rin and hokage Minato appear and fight Bee and A


----------



## Addy (Jun 14, 2011)

FearTear said:


> fixed


agreed


----------



## Gabe (Jun 14, 2011)

Synn said:


> He/she probably meant .



yeah i know chiyo created it to give life to puppets. like i said i doubt sakura knows it since it was created to revive puppets and chiyo did not have time to teach it to her. only person who may have a similar jutsu may be tsunade but  i doubt she is gonna die either


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 14, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Minato's kunai has shown the same cuting strength as Chidori lance that cut Hachibi's tentacle so yeah it should atleast severly damage Raikage.



Chidori lance is weaker than Chidori which did nothing to the raikage, so no.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 14, 2011)

Gabe said:


> yeah i know chiyo created it to give life to puppets. like i said i doubt sakura knows it since it was created to revive puppets and chiyo did not have time to teach it to her. only person who may have a similar jutsu may be tsunade but  i doubt she is gonna die either


Kakashi watched Chiyo use the technique with his sharingan.  I don't know if he can actually use the technique, but Kishimoto has set up the possibility at least of Kakashi reviving someone in that manner.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kakashi watched Chiyo use the technique with his sharingan.  I don't know if he can actually use the technique, but Kishimoto has set up the possibility at least of Kakashi reviving someone in that manner.



I hope Kakashi won't have to use it...


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kakashi watched Chiyo use the technique with his sharingan.  I don't know if he can actually use the technique, but Kishimoto has set up the possibility at least of Kakashi reviving someone in that manner.



I don't think it suits Kakashi's style. A rather slim chance of him using it ever in the manga.


----------



## XzNewtypEzX (Jun 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kakashi watched Chiyo use the technique with his sharingan.  I don't know if he can actually use the technique, but Kishimoto has set up the possibility at least of Kakashi reviving someone in that manner.



The only way I see Kakashi using it is if kyuubi gets extracted from Naruto.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 14, 2011)

XzNewtypEzX said:


> The only way I see Kakashi using it is if kyuubi gets extracted from Naruto.



I always thought he'd use it on Sasuke, for some reason. 


I just hope the flashbacks are over. Even if they involve Minato.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 14, 2011)

Oh man, forkandspoon.  Go easy on the trolling.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Oh man, forkandspoon.  Go easy on the trolling.



Ooooo come on, what good is peace in the forum at this hour?


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2011)

A will be narutified aka talk no jutsu'd after this flashback is over


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 14, 2011)

im hopnig for minato vs raikage kage battle.  and some madara action


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm hoping Shikaku comes up with a solution to the Zetsu problem so we can get back to what's really interesting: the Edo's. Seriously, I love Zetsu but his clones just aren't cutting it.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 14, 2011)

> I'm hoping Shikaku comes up with a solution to the Zetsu problem so we can get back to what's really interesting: the Edo's. Seriously, I love Zetsu but his clones just aren't cutting it.


By the way, what is really Thе Edo Tensei zombies doing at the moment? I mean they should not get tired or run out of steam



> Minato also had insane stamina and mastery of Space-Time Ninjutsu, something Kakashi lacks.


Minato's stamina seems average to me.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 14, 2011)

blacksword said:


> By the way, what is really Thе Edo Tensei zombies doing at the moment? I mean they should not get tired or run out of steam



From the explanation given in the manga, it would seem Kabuto doesn't want to risk them getting sealed in the aftermath of sneak attacks or traps set up in the dark. Though it would seem they're still launching a few surprise attacks of their own, given how Kakashi's division was portrayed recently.


----------



## Chibason (Jun 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Kakashi watched Chiyo use the technique with his sharingan.  I don't know if he can actually use the technique, but Kishimoto has set up the possibility at least of Kakashi reviving someone in that manner.



^Yep, first Kishi did that as a way for Naruto to live after the bijuu extraction.

Then later he reinforced the idea by showcasing the ability to survive the extraction that only Uzumaki possess..


@Chapter prediction- Raikage vs Hokage Epic Battle E'Yeah


----------



## Turrin (Jun 14, 2011)

My prediction. 

1. A and Minato fight as Hokages. A uses R2 Shunshin, but Minato still dodges and blitzes him greatly injuring him but not killing him

2. Bee seeing Raikage get hurt transforms into the full on Hachibi and goes berserk

3. Hachibi starts destroying both Kumo and Konoha Ninja and blasts its chakra cannon, which Minato deflects with S/T barrier

4. Kumo shinobi tell Raikage they have to re-seal the Hachibi, but Raikage resigns to believe in Bee and after a few choice words Bee manages to take control and reverts to Base mode, though he's exhausted. 

5. Minato forms the Rasengan and declares that Bee's Bijuu bomb helped him complete the Rasengan. Everyones astonished and both sides decide to stand down.

6. Back in the present Bee tells Raikage to believe in him and Naruto the way he did in the past and than on to next chapter


----------



## blacksword (Jun 14, 2011)

Can't wait for Minatos's stats.

It would be something like this.

Nin: 5
Tai: 5
Gen: 4
Int: 5
Str: 3.5
Speed: 5
Sta:3.5
Seal: 5

overall: 36. 

Not bad for a Kage.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Turrin said:


> My prediction.
> 
> 1. A and Minato fight as Hokages. A uses R2 Shunshin, but Minato still dodges and blitzes him greatly injuring him but not killing him
> 
> ...



The Rasengan being influenced by the Bijuu Bomb actually sounds plausible.


----------



## jso (Jun 14, 2011)

^Something like that, although in my opinion he'd go back and return with the Rasengan in a 3rd meeting 3 years after Bee almost losing control.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## manga genius (Jun 14, 2011)

Turrin said:


> My prediction.
> 
> 1. A and Minato fight as Hokages. A uses R2 Shunshin, but Minato still dodges and blitzes him greatly injuring him but not killing him
> 
> ...





That would be an epic chapter 

Probably much better than the crap kishi's gonna serve up next chapter 

I vote Turrin to finish the manga


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

ohana posted to show she is there.she'll probably post the spoilers later though.


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana posted to show she is there.she'll probably post the spoilers later though.




Early spoilers?


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> yeah i know chiyo created it to give life to puppets. like i said i doubt sakura knows it since it was created to revive puppets and chiyo did not have time to teach it to her. only person who may have a similar jutsu may be tsunade but  i doubt she is gonna die either



well my sole hope is this panel...sakura responding to chiyo's last words...could well be simple advice though...


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Early spoilers?



 hope she'll post at least in her usual good time unlike the last 2 weeks or so.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> ohana posted to show she is there.she'll probably post the spoilers later though.



Yahoo!

I predict the end of the flashback, raikage stepping down because he understands that bee has grown up, and that is where much of their strife comes from. Bee may be flighty and silly, but when he becomes serious about something, that just shows how important it is.

Raikage has to trust bee.


So raikage offers to instead escort bee and naruto with tsunade to fight. 
Jinchuuriki+Kage tag team style .

Meanwhile, either madara or sasuke debut.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Moar speed feats.

Moarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

Ohana posted spoiler:

Looks like Minato defeated Bee in his bijuu form. Hence he learned Rasengan.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Ohana posted spoiler:
> 
> Looks like Minato defeated Bee in his bijuu form. Hence he learned Rasengan.



So far, Ohana has just posted once:

840 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/06/15(水) 11:45:08.81 ID:44wUdoR1P
何？ 

何 means "what".


----------



## Monstre Charmant (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Ohana posted spoiler:
> 
> Looks like Minato defeated Bee in his bijuu form. Hence he learned Rasengan.



Nobody likes a troll.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Ohana posted spoiler:
> 
> Looks like Minato defeated Bee in his bijuu form. Hence he learned Rasengan.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato would be the ultimate troll if he pulled that shit.


----------



## Summers (Jun 15, 2011)

1. No more Minato wanking. I want Naruto to shine,show of something truly cool.

2.That will never happen so I predict a fluffy moment with bee and Raikage, then another fight with Minato showing of some different S/T jutsu. Then Naruto sent to the war with Alliance backing. 

3. Or we get a light, uneventful,Disappointing filler chapter.


----------



## Agony (Jun 15, 2011)

I predict tsunade,A,killerbee and naruto vs nagato and itachi in the future


----------



## Palpatine (Jun 15, 2011)

God, I hope this flshaback shit ends early next chapter.

I really don't give a shit about these anymore.


----------



## Cjones (Jun 15, 2011)

I predict a whole lot of flashbacks during this war arc.

Though lately some of these flashbacks feel a little...forced?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> God, I hope this flshaback shit ends early next chapter.


Flashback ends next chapter. This entire chapter is devoted to the flashback


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2011)

What is the exact context of Minato's encounter with A? What war? Was Minato hokage already? Gosh I should read back, but too lazy.


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 15, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Early spoilers?



Hope so.  They were too late last week so I missed them again.  I have no idea what happened...


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Ohana posted spoiler:
> 
> Looks like Minato defeated Bee in his bijuu form. Hence he learned Rasengan.



 I believed this and was ready to do things.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

lol fake spoiler.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow.

NaruHina and SasuKari in the same chapter?

Even if they were all in the same room together last chapter, this spoiler would be an obvious fake.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 15, 2011)

It was part of a spoiler for the whole series.  It's part of a spoiler that supposedly tells you how Naruto ends!


----------



## Agony (Jun 15, 2011)

lol?wad?why cant i see it?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 15, 2011)

What spoiler?


----------



## Nandireya (Jun 15, 2011)

Aw...I missed the fake spoiler


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> What spoiler?


this spoier:


*Spoiler*: __ 



俺、何か朝方さんって呼ばれてるけど夜暇な時もあるよ?
つーかなんか変なのに絡まれているんだが?
とりあえずあんたの質問に答える
鷹3人で旅ってのはないね
みんなそれぞれバラバラ
香燐は不幸ランキングにのせたけど、まあサスケの笑顔が見れるフラグくるし香燐はサスケが7班 と一緒にいる のをみて
幸せそうであったからそれでサスケに何もいわず去るよ
サスケも香燐には謝らないしスルーかな?本心は知らないけど
水月は刀探しに夢中
水月→香燐はちょこっとあるけど刀の方が大事なんだろう（）
最後まで子供っぽい奴
十五は木の葉に居座るみたい
殺人衝動が抑えられるような実験してもらってる
ナルトとヒナタが一番平和かもしれないな
良い感じで?でもサクラはナルト好きじゃないのに何かとナルトナルトっていうのがちょっと気に なるな
ヒナタはサクラきたら、もうナルトとサクラの話は邪魔しない感じでフェードアウトするし本当に 控えめな子
でもナルトもヒナタの気持ちしっているから、良い感じなんだろう

我愛羅で思い出したけど、我愛羅とマツリって子も最後は仲良い感じだね


----------



## Tengu (Jun 15, 2011)

More Minato hype please.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

There wont be any more fighting in this chapter since Minato was about to leave but i could be wrong.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 15, 2011)

No spoilers in sight.......

I hope the flashback ends this chapter.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Ohana posted spoiler:
> 
> *Looks like Minato defeated Bee in his bijuu form. Hence he learned Rasengan.*



Ermm ... no


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

ok ohana posted the toc.we'll get the spoiler soon.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> ok ohana posted the toc.we'll get the spoiler soon.



Finally


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

i predict....... itahina


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2011)

*crosses fingers and hopes for excess of Itachi*


----------



## Angoobo (Jun 15, 2011)

It seems B defeated A.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

she posted the spoiler.
hmm.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

seems like bee and a fought


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

naruto is mentioned as well so i dont know if he fought or not.
it seems lots of action this chapter.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> *crosses fingers and hopes for excess of Itachi*



he isn't there


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

there somthing about minato as well an somthing about tsunade.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

> See para.
> 
> SA, Minato Keru only.
> I sit on the fence on the fly which kunai Minato agent.
> ...



So... Minato meets Bee in flashback? Seems like flashback ends... and Bee vs. Naruto Raikage wtf? Tsunade lets Naruto go? Bee vs. A?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Some stuff about A and Minato, then the flashback ends. A attacks Naruto and B. Because he can't deal with both at the same time he gets Tsunade to help him. Tsunade faces Naruto while A faces B. A and B both do the Lariat and A gets overpowered. Chapter ends with A recalling the waterfall of truth.

Well that's the gist of it.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 15, 2011)

google trans says something about Minato and surgical procedures with an octopuss


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> he isn't there



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUU-

Well, shit.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

hmm some more speed feats coming our way


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

son_michael said:


> google trans says something about Minato and surgical procedures with an octopuss



minato heals bee after he cuts his tentacle? then again why?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Some stuff about A and Minato, then the flashback ends. A attacks Naruto and B. Because he can't deal with both at the same time he gets Tsunade to help him. Tsunade faces Naruto while A faces B. A and B both do the Lariat and A gets overpowered. Chapter ends with A recalling the Waterfall of truth.
> 
> Well that's the gist of it.



Whoa, seems like awesome chapter. Bee proves that he's superior to A


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

so it seems bee is stronger the A


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

well, at least A was not TNJd and the waterfall of truth will be for once  a reason for his own development. in other words, no shitty "beleive in me" BS.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

yea it seems B surpassed A.
we get to see naruto in action as well but i doubt he would want to hurt tsunade.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so it seems bee is stronger the A



I'v been saying that for ages :V.

Bee is the strongest shinobi in the alliance, end of story. That's until Naruto fully masters Kyubi Chakra Mode at least.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 15, 2011)

Yes more Minato Thanks Kishi pek


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so it seems bee is stronger the A



That's not certain yet. A's lariat being weaker could just be because he really doesn't want to fight B and is having doubts on the other hand B seems resolved to prove himself and Naruto to his brother.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's not certain yet. A's lariat being weaker could just be because he really doesn't want to fight B and is having doubts on the other hand B seems resolved to prove himself and Naruto to his brother.



true that could be the case. and do naruto and tsunade fight?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

So Naruto does nothing?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> true that could be the case. and do naruto and tsunade fight?



There's no description of moves on either part so I don't know. It could be Ohana glossing over it because neither one is serious or it could be that the two aren't doing anything yet.



FearTear said:


> So Naruto does nothing?



It really isn't his place to interfere between the two brothers.


----------



## Agony (Jun 15, 2011)

i predict some shit happening.it's gonna be A and B lariat each other but B won because he had love or some shit.this is bullshit if this happens.kishi,fuck u if u let this happens.now the forum will say killerbee>raikage in terms of strength.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Are A and B Lariating each other or something else?



Agony said:


> i predict some shit happening.it's gonna be A and B lariat each other but B won because he had love or some shit.this is bullshit if this happens.kishi,fuck u if u let this happens.now the forum will say killerbee>raikage in terms of strength.


But it IS that way. B has the hachibi in him, how could he not be stronger? That and the whole new generation surpassing old. One would be vain to think otherwise :3


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> But it IS that way. B has the hachibi in him, how could he not be stronger? That and the whole new generation surpassing old. One would be vain to think otherwise :3



Agreed absolutely with this. Go BEE


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> But it IS that way. B has the hachibi in him, how could he not be stronger? That and the whole new generation surpassing old. One would be vain to think otherwise :3



Yeah, A himself has admitted that Bee in more talented than himself. On top of that he is a perfect Jinchuriki with the second strongest Biju.

How the hell is he NOT stronger than A?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Are A and B Lariating each other or something else?



There is some mention of another lariat and some minor action before, but I couldn't make sense of it and it really doesn't look important. You'll have to wait for someone who can actually read japanese and not just use OT.



JuubiSage said:


> Yeah, A himself has admitted that Bee in more talented than himself. On top of that he is a perfect Jinchuriki with the second strongest Biju.
> 
> How the hell is he NOT stronger than A?



It may just be that he never really had the true resolve to surpass his elder brother. That this is the first time he faces his brother fully committed to win.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 15, 2011)

Cam't wait to see them do Lariat to eachother


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> There is some mention of another lariat and some minor action before, but I couldn't make sense of it and it really doesn't look important. You'll have to wait for someone who can actually read japanese and not just use OT.
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be that he never really had the true resolve to surpass his elder brother. That this is the first time he faces his brother fully committed to win.


It was fun to think for a moment that all three are testing Naruto's strength or something to make sure his words carry the weight they promise.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds lame.  Would have been better if Naruto finished A


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sounds lame.  Would have been better if Naruto finished A



Except that while it may have looked cool it would have been utterly retarded from a story telling point of view after this flashback.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2011)

So in the end the Raikage resisted Naruto's talk, his brother's talk and a flashback. Such stubbornness.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Except that while it may have looked cool it would have been utterly retarded from a story telling point of view.




No it wouldn't.  He had to prove himself to A but instead kishi goes with this.

at least we now know that Bee is superior to A.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Sounds lame.  Would have been better if Naruto finished A



maybe but it is better if it was bee he is A's brother. and that will show he is serious about helping naruto


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

hmm from 2ch comments it seems minato gets some sort of hype.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm from 2ch comments it seems minato gets some sort of hype.



The more the better.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 15, 2011)

what about minato in the spoiler? what is he doing with bee?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm from 2ch comments it seems minato gets some sort of hype.



Minato flashback with Minato hype? Who would have guessed?


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jun 15, 2011)

Since Minato is the shit and all, it makes sense that he'd get more hype.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm from 2ch comments it seems minato gets some sort of hype.



i am so surprised  












not really


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> hmm from 2ch comments it seems minato gets some sort of hype.



No More Minato Hype Kishi !


*Spoiler*: __ 



Who am I kidding


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

AlphaDragoon said:


> Since Minato is the shit and all, it makes sense that he'd get more hype.



you mean more speed blitz  

honestly, what is there to the guy other than speed bltz hype? use an elemental jutsu?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

It would be halarious if Minato owned the Kumo brothers in one panel


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> you mean more speed blitz
> 
> honestly, what is there to the guy other than speed bltz hype? use an elemental jutsu?



You seem mad addy


----------



## Phenom (Jun 15, 2011)

kishi: man minato was so great that he had to kill himself cuz thats the only way he'd ever die.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> you mean more speed blitz
> 
> honestly, what is there to the guy other than speed bltz hype? use an elemental jutsu?



he also showed impressive T/S jutsus against the kyubii and sealing abbility.
but that was against madara,i hope he showes more than just speed in this chapter.


----------



## santanico (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> you mean more speed blitz
> 
> honestly, what is there to the guy other than speed bltz hype? use an elemental jutsu?



I feel the same way


----------



## Summers (Jun 15, 2011)

Even if there is a bunch of wanking of TNJ that I dont want I will be fine if the chapter gives the forum NEW and *Interesting* to talk about. So we dont have 5 or pages or duplicate threads in telegrams.

Last weeks threads keywords.
Minato
speed
reflex
Hype
Raikage
Why does/Misunderstanding 

Just mix and match the above and that's what we got last week.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Judecious said:


> You seem mad addy



nah not really. just trolling. chapter has raikage not effected by the flashback as we expected after all


----------



## Selva (Jun 15, 2011)

More Minato hype?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Who says this chapter is the end of the Minato hype ? Wait till "That jutsu" is revealed , Mina-troll will make a comeback then


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Selva said:


> More Minato hype?



There can never be enough Minato hype. It's so much fun to watch the anti-Minato crowd squirm and struggle to dismiss any of his achievements.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh no. The boring flashback is going to continue? Can?t believe it... -.-


----------



## Selva (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> There can never be enough Minato hype. It's so much fun to watch the anti-Minato crowd squirm and struggle to dismiss any of his achievements.


I love Minato and all but too much hype for a dead guy is getting on my nerves. The one who needs hype right now is Naruto imo


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> There can never be enough Minato hype. It's so much fun to watch the anti-Minato crowd squirm and struggle to dismiss any of his achievements.



Is it even possible to hype the guy more?

Now i'm waiting for Kishi to put on of the same pedestal as RS, that's how much hype he's starting to get.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

jeketb said:


> From a Chinese site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it's definitely Hokage Minato vs. Raikage A + Bee in flashback.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

assuming what the chiense scan says is true than it has to refer to the start of ohana spoiler.minato managed to mark bee?somehow?probably regular seal when he tuoched him.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

so raikage had a plan to stop the FTG jutsu but minato tricked him and went after bee interesting.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 15, 2011)

lol at raikage thinking he figured out the 4th weakness


----------



## mayumi (Jun 15, 2011)

you know itachi and nagato are still alive, well as zombies. all their fans have chance to still perform their doujutus tricks even now currently in the war. minato's tech is too awesome that none of the hokages could be revived. so what shouldn't minato get all the hype? his can only be done in flahbacks while itachi and nagato can still do their techs currently in fights against characters. only thing that would be sad, is they get TNJ 
which is lulzy


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> he also showed impressive T/S jutsus against the kyubii and sealing abbility.
> but that was against madara,i hope he showes more than just speed in this chapter.



i think it's like odoma rasengan. never see it again or just too convenient like sasuke's kirin. he just happened to plan itachi using ameterasu and losing his chakra..... yeah.......... or sasuke's escape plan with manda agaisnt diedara........ 


same goes for minato if you ask me.

speed, S/T barrier and sealing. it seems a bit too convenient that he has a sealing to disable madara's control over kyuubi and a bit too convenient that he has an ST barrier for the attack of kyuubi. especially since he never used any seals or barriers against raikage.

but again, i am just trolling here


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jun 15, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> lol at raikage thinking he figured out the 4th weakness



This whole Minato hype thing is so annoying. I mean he?s dead and there are so many peoply, who are alive, and need to by hyped, because they are so heavily underestimated.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

against minato its like playing whack a mole.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

> Raikage found out 4th Hokage's Flying Thunder God's weakness, which are locations of those special kunais.
> *Raikage suited himself with these kunais' locations *and feinted 4th Hokage while observing the kunais around him.



did the raikage wear the kunais instead of destroying them? 

that is just stupid


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

So Minato takes on both A+Bee

Holy shit


----------



## son_michael (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> assuming what the chiense scan says is true than it has to refer to the start of ohana spoiler.minato managed to mark bee?somehow?probably regular seal when he tuoched him.




Minato is so broken its not even funny 

you think you hit him? well actually he let you hit him so that he could place a seal on you and now you have lost the fight, if your a really powerful ninja you may just escape with your life


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish Minato would die already. No wait-... 

Seriously, enough of the flashback-no-jutsu already.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Selva said:


> I love Minato and all but too much hype for a dead guy is getting on my nerves. The one who needs hype right now is Naruto imo



That's another good thing about Minato we only get him in sparing doses. Now the flashback is over we  probably won't see him again until that jutsu is revealed.



Blackgallon said:


> Is it even possible to hype the guy more?
> 
> Now i'm waiting for Kishi to put on of the same pedestal as RS, that's how much hype he's starting to get.



Not really. Minato is pretty much put there as the perfect shinobi whom no one could touch.


By the way jeketb's post makes things a bit clearer to me. It seems that Kishi is adressing a problem some of the people on NF had with Minato not just allowing A and B to retreat but with Minato giving advice to A. If I understand the spoiler correctly when Minato cut B's tentacle he also put one of his seals on B just like he did with Madara. So Minato could give all the advice he wanted to A, because he could kill B at any time of his choosing.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> against minato its like playing whack a mole.



i kind of find it odd that no one tries to destroy the kunai like destroying the "tactical insertion" in modern warfare were it allows to respond at the spot it is inserted after you are killed unless you destroy it.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

better wait for pics and script.but it seems to be a better chapter than last week.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Minato is so broken its not even funny
> 
> you think you hit him? well actually he let you hit him so that he could place a seal on you and now you have lost the fight, if your a really powerful ninja you may just escape with your life



s/t jutsus are sooooooo broken, even for this manga 



bearzerger said:


> By the way jeketb's post makes things a bit clearer to me. It seems that Kishi is adressing a problem some of the people on NF had with Minato not just allowing A and B to retreat but with Minato giving advice to A. If I understand the spoiler correctly when Minato cut B's tentacle he also put one of his seals on B just like he did with Madara. So Minato could give all the advice he wanted to A, because he could kill B at any time of his choosing.



mind = blown


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

if he put a seal on bee when he cut off his tentacle that is amazing to do if fast where no one noticed it


----------



## mayumi (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's another good thing about Minato we only get him in sparing doses. Now the flashback is over we  probably won't see him again until that jutsu is revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



basically minato let raikage know that he let his brother go and raikage better let naruto go.


----------



## Green_480 (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> did the raikage wear the kunais instead of destroying them?
> 
> that is just stupid



...Raikage just payed attention to where the kunai were so he can predict and dogde Minato. Minato then seemed to have problems hitting him and decided to attack Bee who he knows the Raikage will do anything to protect.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

So A found out Hiraishin's weakness? Cool. Minato had to resort to sneak attack Bee because he can't handle A by himself. Lol


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

i wonder if minato put the seal when he cut bees tentacle.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So A found out Hiraishin's weakness? Cool. Minato had to resort to sneak attack Bee because he can't handle A by himself. Lol



It's not really a weakness. A just figured out the only way of dealing with Hiraishin and have a slim chance of survival. Afterall Minato already showed us that he had three different ways of placing tags for his Hiraishin.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So A found out Hiraishin's weakness? Cool. Minato had to resort to sneak attack Bee because he can't handle A by himself. Lol



now this is a troll


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> i wonder if minato put the seal when he cut bees tentacle.



Most likely it was at that time


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 15, 2011)

Before I go back to bed I'll do you guys a favor. 

Flashback ends after the fight with the 4th. Bee tells Naruto he'll take care of raikage. Bee wins a lariat battle against Raikage, that's how the chapter ends. 

Goodnight people, I'm up WAY too early.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

If Minato indeed put that Hiraishin tag in Bee and it still was in him years later when Minato was Hokage and A Raikage then maybe that tag that Minato put in Madara still is in him


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Green_480 said:


> ...Raikage just payed attention to where the kunai were so he can predict and dogde Minato. Minato then seemed to have problems hitting him and decided to attack Bee who he knows the Raikage will do anything to protect.



BS 

minato is low like that 

then again, i would repect him more


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So A found out Hiraishin's weakness? Cool. Minato had to resort to sneak attack Bee because he can't handle A by himself. Lol



minato is acting all sleazy. first step to being not one dimensional


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> If Minato indeed put that Hiraishin tag in Bee and it still was in him years later when Minato was Hokage and A Raikage then maybe that tag that Minato put in Madara still is in him



but madara took off his arm didnt he have the tag on his arm.


----------



## son_michael (Jun 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> If Minato indeed put that Hiraishin tag in Bee and it still was in him years later when Minato was Hokage and A Raikage then maybe that tag that Minato put in Madara still is in him



Madara is stupid but he's not THAT stupid


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but madara took off his arm didnt he have the tag on his arm.



Minato put the seal on his back when he Rasengan'd him.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Since when was playing sneaky a not good ninja like thing to do...?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> Minato put the seal on his back when he Rasengan'd him.



wasn't that the contract seal i got to read back to see it


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll say it again, why doesn't someone just use an AOE jutsu to clear the area of Kunai, god realm would just ST them away.


----------



## Deadly Monk (Jun 15, 2011)

The flashback is literally only a few pages this chapter...thank goodness. I wonder how Bees lariat beat out Raikages...


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 15, 2011)

lol Raikage thinks he's smart


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I'll say it again, why doesn't someone just use an AOE jutsu to clear the area of Kunai, god realm would just ST them away.


From what we've seen, Minato is fast enough to not let that happen.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

What the fuck? Bee owned Raikage? LOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2011)

S/T jutsu's > everything else

They're just overpowered like hell.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> S/T jutsu's > everything else
> 
> They're just overpowered like hell.


Tell that to Kinkaku and Madara. They disagree


----------



## Selva (Jun 15, 2011)

We already knew Bee is stronger than Raikage so him winning now isn't that much of a surprise


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> From what we've seen, Minato is fast enough to not let that happen.


Not really, the backup A had had ample time to just blow the area to hell.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jun 15, 2011)

can we wait for the translation to be out?


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Tell that to Kinkaku and Madara. They disagree



what are you talking about?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Not really, the backup A had had ample time to just blow the area to hell.



I dont think its that simple since Minato can combine his Shushin with Hiraishin to make it even more deadly, besides he can tagg a location just by touching it,he doesent realy need a kunai. Also i don't think Minato is that stupid not to realise that his kunais could be blown of from the battlefield.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> what are you talking about?


i'm responding to this post:



> S/T jutsu's > everything else
> 
> They're just overpowered like hell.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I dont think its that simple since Minato can combine his Shushin with Hiraishin to make it even more deadly, besides he can tagg a location just by touching it,he doesent realy need a kunai. Also i don't think Minato is that stupid not to realise that his kunais could be blown of from the battlefield.



He can tag a location by touching it with a seal yes, but if he is fighting someone like an uchiha who can keep up and see what he tagged that advantage doesn't really become great, and FTG is then  reduced to a defensive and not an offensive jutsu. Only thing he has then is to rely on V2.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

We don't even know what type of ST Tobirama had and LOL at Madara who had to run away ..

a Uchiha like what ? the strongest Uchiha who ran away ?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> He can tag a location by touching it with a seal yes, but if he is fighting someone like an uchiha who can keep up and see what he tagged that advantage doesn't really become great, and FTG is then reduced to a defensive and not an offensive jutsu. Only thing he has then is to rely on V2.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

So what was the point of it all again? I hope there's SOME point to the last few chapters. I like the Minato-hype, but the timing is kinda off. Zetsu's are killing people. Shikaku is sweating like a pig. What is Kabuto up to? And Madara? Then this flashback suddenly happens and seemingly has little to no point.

I hope this chapter finishes up and reveals what the point of it all was.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> He can tag a location by touching it with a seal yes, but if he is fighting someone like an uchiha who can keep up and see what he tagged that advantage doesn't really become great, and FTG is then  reduced to a defensive and not an offensive jutsu. Only thing he has then is to rely on V2.



Minato's Shushin speed alone has shown to be to much for people like Madara who is arguably the strongest Uchiha. The Sharingan canot keep up with movement that surpasses Shushin.

Link removed
Link removed

Minato was fast enough to throw the kunai faster then the detonation of the explosion, thats some serious relfex feat.

Link removed

So Minato's relfexes and speed are what makes his Hiraishin so deadly so it doesent realy matter if his kunai are removed from the battlefield since he can just tagg a new location.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Minato's Shushin speed alone has shown to be to much for people like Madara who is arguably the strongest Uchiha. The Sharingan canot keep up with movement that surpasses Shushin.
> 
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Erm...madara kept up just fine with him, that's why in the end it turned into a split second battle. he was not too much for him at all. As I said I see no reason why people wouldn't blow the kunai away limiting Minato's offensive power, also mind you, I never said they would win against him or any crap like that. Was just asking why no one ever decided to cripple his strategy that way.


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 15, 2011)

mod just deleted my translation lol


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> mod just deleted my translation lol


where's your translation?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Erm...madara kept up just fine with him, that's why in the end it turned into a split second battle. he was not too much for him at all. As I said I see no reason why people wouldn't blow the kunai away limiting Minato's offensive power, also mind you, I never said they would win against him or any crap like that. Was just asking why no one ever decided to cripple his strategy that way.



Minato places kunai around the battlefield only when he fights fodders against stronger opponents he throws the kunai mid battle.

Minato's reflexes are also on a similar level to a 3 tomoe sharingan user like Madara, as you can see here Minato takes out the kunai when the explosion is about to start Link removed then here he teleported right before the explosion got him Link removed
No one else have shown better reflex feats then Minato and the Raikage.
In order to beat Minato one must 'outspeed' him first which is a dificult task.


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

> SA, Minato Keru only.
> I sit on the fence on the fly which kunai Minato agent.
> Minato fly. The winged place, behind the movie.
> Minato moment off the octopus. I've written a flying octopus and surgical procedures.
> ...



lulz translation!


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Minato places kunai around the battlefield only when he fights fodders against stronger opponents he throws the kunai mid battle.
> 
> Minato's reflexes are also on a similar level to a 3 tomoe sharingan user like Madara, as you can see here Minato takes out the kunai when the explosion is about to start Link removed then here he teleported right before the explosion got him Link removed
> No one else have shown better reflex feats then Minato and the Raikage.
> In order* to beat Minato* one must 'outspeed' him first which is a dificult task.


Read what I said, I am not taking away anything from minato. I am just wondering as to why no one thought of that because it would be quite effective, though as I said someone who knows where the tags he places mid battle are can still fuck him up too  People just don't fight smart.



edit: nice pics the Naruto one is funny though.


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

omfg.... pics!!

Minato you BAMF


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the panel where Naruto is charging, looks pretty badass .


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

That's a nice look on your face Raikage, almost as epic as when you where hiding behind C and a pillar


----------



## KnuckleheadedNinja (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Erm...madara kept up just fine with him, that's why in the end it turned into a split second battle. he was not too much for him at all. As I said I see no reason why people wouldn't blow the kunai away limiting Minato's offensive power, also mind you, I never said they would win against him or any crap like that. Was just asking why no one ever decided to cripple his strategy that way.



Yeah, because every Ninja in the manga has a wind element. You can't just blow the Kunai away, unless you have a wind element and a wind jutsu that can do so. It easily to say just blow the Kunai away, but you need to have the jutsu capable of doing so. Of the people we have seen Minato go against so far, none of them have shown the capability to blown the Kunai away.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

lol Raikage  

What a disgrace.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato is such a BAMF


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

KnuckleheadedNinja said:


> Yeah, because every Ninja in the manga has a wind element. You can't just blow the Kunai away, unless you have a wind element and a wind jutsu that can do so. It easily to say just blow the Kunai away, but you need to have the jutsu capable of doing so. Of the people we have seen Minato go against so far, none of them have shown the capability to blown the Kunai away.



Why would you need wind element, you would just need an area of effect attack, Kakuzu for example had a lot of them that where not wind.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice pics. 

Flashback seems short and a continuation of the fight from last week. I thought it was a new fight altogether. It seems A should be able to react to Minato now that knows how it works, but Minato going for Killer B was an ace move.


----------



## Agony (Jun 15, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!! this chapter looks so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

lol at the fodder who looks at minato while he is gonna kill bee 
oh and he is white :rofl


what do black fodder do? find sasuke's hideout and die on a main character's hands.


what do white fodder do? shit fear when they see madara, minato, or anyone


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Read what I said, I am not taking away anything from minato. I am just wondering as to why no one thought of that because it would be quite effective, though as I said someone who knows where the tags he places mid battle are can still fuck him up too  People just don't fight smart.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nice pics the Naruto one is funny though.



The one goal you really need to do is not allow Minato to place any seals on you.

If he lands a seal on the person he is fighting its over, but if he doesn't, the best thing you can do is MOVE AWAY from the area that has all his kunei all over the place.

Even then, we saw him against Madara that he can still effectively use the kunei mid flight in battle aswell, so the only people who can defeat him are those with great reflexes or something that helps them react quicker (V2 / Sharigan etc.)


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

seems like naruto increased his speed and was about to increase even more!


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

The bully Raikage..... just got bullied by a bull!!


----------



## Alien (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

lathia said:


> The bully Raikage..... just got bullied by a bull!!



rofl, that makes me think of that horrible translation, I'm gonna bully you cuz I am longhorned bull.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 15, 2011)

minato is just cold blooded and just a awesome shinobi. raikage getting pawnd by B is a great thing as well. all while in base.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice panels this week.and yea minato marked Bee.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

So Raikage owned Minato and Minato owned Bee? 

or Bee and Raikage both owned Minato?

lol at people who said it was V2


----------



## KnuckleheadedNinja (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why would you need wind element, you would just need an area of effect attack, Kakuzu for example had a lot of them that where not wind.



You would need a wind element because you can't blow without wind, unless you have big ass lung. 

I'm not sure what you talking about with Kakuzu. And Kakuzu and wind element as well.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice pics


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> So Raikage owned Minato and Minato owned Bee?
> 
> or Bee and Raikage both owned Minato?



Raikage charged Minato and Minato just attacked bee.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> So Raikage owned Minato and Minato owned Bee?
> 
> or Bee and Raikage both owned Minato?


Bee owned Raikage without breaking sweat. lol


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

So base Killer Bee >>>> Raikage ?


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 15, 2011)

From the looks of it, Bee and Raikage had a lariat contest in base form.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

KnuckleheadedNinja said:


> You would need a wind element because you can't blow without wind, unless you have big ass lung.
> 
> I'm not sure what you talking about with Kakuzu. And Kakuzu and wind element as well.





You don't need wind to blow away, katons cause explosions, dotons and raitons also change the landscape, you looked at blow away way to literally.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

And Naruto still fails to impress


----------



## Achilles (Jun 15, 2011)

So no Naruto vs Raikage? Kishi, you tease.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> So base Killer Bee >>>> Raikage ?


don't forget that Raikage lacks arm


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> And Naruto still fails to impress



Naruto: There's my chance.

Raikage: NO!


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

i am just loling at the fail of white shinobi.

minato had to threat A with Bee. the shit storm this week


----------



## Faustus (Jun 15, 2011)

lol Bee roflstomped Raikage. I  told ya!


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> very nice panels this week.and yea minato marked Bee.


Minato should have paired up with the Akimichis, that Dog 

marking everything he encounters.

It's awesome!

It'll be fun to see how people go like "Ooh he _had_ to resort to threatening B to fight A" considering how easily he was pwning him already, and how this is obviously not the only place where he has kunai and could teleport away whenever he wanted to.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> i am just loling at the fail of white shinobi.
> 
> minato had to threat A with Bee. the shit storm this week



No, A just couldnt touch Minato yet again, he had luck he got saved by Bee previous chapter  This just prooves that Minato >>> A + Bee + Kumo.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No, A just couldnt touch Minato yet again, he had luck he got saved by Bee previous chapter  This just prooves that Minato >>> A + Bee + Kumo.



Kumo=filler bros ofc that would be true.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

i hope somone translate the pages.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No, A just couldnt touch Minato yet again, he had luck he got saved by Bee previous chapter  This just prooves that Minato >>> A + Bee + Kumo.


you are not addressing my post. minato had to threaten Bee and not face A instead


----------



## MYJC (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> So Raikage owned Minato and Minato owned Bee?
> 
> or Bee and Raikage both owned Minato?
> 
> lol at people who said it was V2



As far as I can tell:

Raikage (kind of) owned Minato by figuring out Hirashin's weakness and forcing him to resort to sneak attacking Bee

Minato (kind of) owned Bee by sneaking up on him and cutting off a tail

Bee owned Raikage in the present by winning a lariat battle


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

lol, RM Naruto is such fodder compared to V1 Raikage....


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

The only disappointing thing is the RM form which seems to be weaker then SM and only litle above base Naruto. Naruto will need some serious power boost yet again in order to face people like Madara, Kabuto and EMS Sasuke in the future, right now he'd get stomped.


----------



## KnuckleheadedNinja (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> You don't need wind to blow away, katons cause explosions, dotons and raitons also change the landscape, you looked at blow away way to literally.



I took it literally because you wrote it literally. You said "As I said I see no reason why people wouldn't blow the kunai away limiting Minato's offensive power". I don't see how that literal statement wouldn't be taken literally. Changing the landscape isn't the same thing as blowing the Kunai away. Changing the landscape wouldn't really remove the Kunai from the landscape.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato was not forced to go after Bee, nor was Kumo defeated by him. Enough with the bullshit.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Wait .. can someone explain why occured with Bee and Minato?

The scans are a bit sketchy at the moment :WOW


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> you are not addressing my post. minato had to threaten Bee and not face A instead


i think it was done specifically in order to show that hiriashin is not limited to Kunai.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The only disappointing thing is the RM form which seems to be weaker then SM and only litle above base Naruto. Naruto will need some serious power boost yet again in order to face people like Madara, Kabuto and EMS Sasuke in the future, right now he'd get stomped.



naruto didnt try to attack the raikage just go pass him.he also seems to handle quite well raikage punches which indicates duratability.
but i want a transaltion of that page since it seems there is somthing related to narutos speed there.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh look.
Minato is being a Gary Stu.
Well i never expected that!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

- A tried to attack Minato but Minato once again was faster and FTG'd to marked Bee
- Bee and A have Lariat contest and Bee wins


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Naruto: There's my chance.
> 
> Raikage: NO!



He's used to do it:

GIF by *Selva*


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> naruto didnt try to attack the raikage just go pass him.he also seems to handle quite well raikage punches which indicates duratability.
> but i want a transaltion of that page since it seems there is somthing related to narutos speed there.



Even then, Raikages was holding his own prety well which means Naruto is still prety weak and needs more training. But this RM just seemed like a waste of time, Naruto would have bein stronger if he advanced on his SM instead.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Wait .. can someone explain why occured with Bee and Minato?
> 
> The scans are a bit sketchy at the moment :WOW



A attacks minato. 

minato transports to B and threatens to kill him.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Even then, Raikages was holding his own prety well which means Naruto is still prety weak and needs more training. But this RM just seemed like a waste of time, Naruto would have bein stronger if he advanced on his SM instead.



he needs to master his mode more but he never tried to attack raikage and handled his punches well especially this chapter.the main issue was his speed and if he can surpass raikage or not.
anyway the translation will clarify since it seems there is a mention there about it and it may help us understand more.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

About Naruto... Yeah, he isn't able to outspeed A yet. 

But let's just remember that Naruto has had KCM for like maybe a few days and isn't anywhere near mastering it yet. We can't just assume that once he obtained the KCM with no advanced speed training he would be able to blitz the fastest guy in Narutoverse. 

Naruto's KCM speed is hyped on many occasions and it's clearly foreshadowed that he is going to be the new speed king. He isn't there yet, he needs to train to master his new KCM.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> The only disappointing thing is the RM form which seems to be weaker then SM and only litle above base Naruto.


'bout the same to me. All of his physical attributes—speed, strength, durability—get a significant boost. But at the same time, he loses out on his most powerful techniques. He really can't use anything but the most basic of Ninjutsu until he completes that Bijuu Dama.

Kyuubi Chakra Mode is just a stepping stone to something greater.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> A attacks minato.
> 
> minato transports to B and threatens to kill him.



Ooooh I see 

From what I gathered Bee reacted to Minato's attack; calling fourth a partial transformation despite the speed of _Hiraishin _:WOW


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> lol, RM Naruto is such fodder compared to V1 Raikage....



What else is new under the sun  so far the 8 tails Bijuu mode is greater than Naruto's RM. it's also the 2nd time he failed against the Raikage  But as long as it leads to a new Rasengan, Kishi will push RM till the end


----------



## vagnard (Jun 15, 2011)

What is amazing is how Kishimoto fails to hype Naruto again even at his last power up. 

Even dead dad receives more hype in 2 panels.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

SaiST said:


> 'bout the same to me. All of his physical attributes—speed, strength, durability—get a significant boost. But at the same time, he loses out on his most powerful techniques. He really can't use anything but the most basic of Ninjutsu until he completes that Bijuu Dama.
> 
> Kyuubi Chakra Mode is just a stepping stone to something greater.



naruto has too much modes haha


i think he'll learn how to use them all effectively in battle.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> About Naruto... Yeah, he isn't able to outspeed A yet.
> 
> But let's just remember that Naruto has had KCM for like maybe a few days and isn't anywhere near mastering it yet. We can't just assume that once he obtained the KCM with no advanced speed training he would be able to blitz the fastest guy in Narutoverse.
> 
> Naruto's KCM speed is hyped on many occasions and it's clearly foreshadowed that he is going to be the new speed king. He isn't there yet, he needs to train to master his new KCM.



Thats a poor excuse, Raikage got beat by base Killer Bee this chapter yet Naruto in his RM form cant even K.O him ? C'mon now


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

vagnard said:


> What is amazing is how Kishimoto fails to hype Naruto again even at his last power up.
> 
> Even dead dad receives more hype in 2 panels.



I believe Kishi is not failing

*Spoiler*: __ 



he's doing it on porpuse


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Thats a poor excuse, Raikage got beat by base Killer Bee this chapter yet Naruto in his RM form cant even K.O him ? C'mon now



They didn't have a speed competition. Bee just overpowered his Lariat. And we don't even know if Raikage was in Raiton Shroud either.

And once again Naruto didn't try to fight A.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

geez I don't think naruto wants to hurt raikage guys.

he's holding alot back.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't think we should worry about Naruto's speed yet, in the situation shown, one would, in Naruto's place not be trying to outrun seeing Raikage relatively sedated from Bee's speech. I think Naruto was just trying to run (not blitz) past and Raikage suddenly decided to punch him.

We know that Raikage's punches are really big time, seeing as they are doing nothing to Naruto's RM mode, that alone makes me think this mode is really strong.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 15, 2011)

There's no time for training. There's no mastering. Madara's final plan is a success at dawn of this day. That's when the war ends. There are about 10 hours left in the manga for Naruto to suddenly and for no reason get a lot better at using his KM mode, or else he will be an insignificant ant in this war like Luffy was at the Battle of Marineford and his words and resolve will have meant nothing, mirroring his feeble attempts to blitz the Raikage now.

Even when Naruto goes passed this scene and defeats any kind of enemy epically, we can rest easy knowing from this mini-flashback arc that A, B _and_ Minato all could have just done it more easily, whether the opponent be Madara, Sasuke or Kabuto- anyone that Naruto beats tonight would have been stopped anyway by others stronger than him if he'd just stayed on the damn Turtle like an infant and studied animal dicks.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto isnt going to beat up the raikage. Killer b can cause he is raikages brother. B can beat up the war lord general andget away with it. If naruto did more of the nsruto is selfish, its wrong etc etc


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> geez I don't think naruto wants to hurt raikage guys.
> 
> he's holding alot back.


excuse after excuse. I love it.


----------



## solid-soul (Jun 15, 2011)

bee would solo naruto rm

yellow shit


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know why you guys are acting so disappointed by Naruto current power. I think Kishimoto made it pretty clear from the offset that he was still rather _"half-baked"_, so to speak.

There's that, and the fact that Naruto hasn't really been trying to *fight* A, just get past him.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> geez I don't think naruto wants to hurt raikage guys.
> 
> he's holding alot back.


Not to mention reserving chakra for the real fight.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2011)

vagnard said:


> What is amazing is how Kishimoto fails to hype Naruto again even at his last power up.
> 
> Even dead dad receives more hype in 2 panels.



The problem is Naruto has yet to go all out against the Raikage neither has he actually attacked him and on top of that unlike Sasuke he has actually got the speed to keep up with A


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2011)

So Minato targeted B to get to Raikage.

On one hand, it's refreshing to see a darker side of Minato than the sparkly god-modded pretty boy many of his fans tend to portray him as, but on the other...wow, what a dick.

Lol @ Rikudou Naruto continually getting shot down by Raikage. Even his TnJ didn't work. He's as useless as Sakura against Raikage.

B just pulled a Kamina-style Bro Punch on A, too. It figures the only way they'd be able to communicate properly is through their fists. 

Sad there's no Itachi, but oh well.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Ooooh I see
> 
> From what I gathered Bee reacted to Minato's attack; calling fourth a partial transformation despite the speed of _Hiraishin _:WOW



i think that was last chapter


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

it seems Killerbee choices Naruto over Raikage......
Super Uchiha bro's bond> Kumo bro's bond.....probably it's due to kumo bro's are not blood related


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

LOL people really expect Naruto surpass his dad, one of the stromngest beings of his world, just because he gets a lot of chakra, without any trainning?

Who do you think Naruto is? An Uchiha?

Give him time to learn to control the power he got a few days ago.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

SaiST said:


> I don't know why you guys are acting so disappointed by Naruto current power. I think Kishimoto made it pretty clear from the offset that he was still rather _"half-baked"_, so to speak.
> 
> There's that, and the fact that Naruto hasn't really been trying to *fight* A, just get past him.



Going by current feats RM Naruto is litle above base Naruto and much weaker then SM Naruto. I dont know what kind of power boost Naruto will get but it must be something huge in order for his new mode to live up to its hype


----------



## Kuromaku (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow, the Minato being perfect thing is starting to wear thin.  It worked earlier when we knew only a little about the guy, considering that he was meant to be Naruto's token mysterious benchmark/father a la RS.

But now we keep getting information that makes him seem perfect.  Seriously Kishi, if you're going to showcase the guy to this extent, give him some flaws.

Anyway, looks like Bee surpassed A, even if the latter no longer has his good arm.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Jun 15, 2011)

There IS no time. The war that Naruto is swearing he'll make a big difference in and be the child of destiny to stop Madara in is happening right now, and ending pretty much tonight/tomorrow morning when the Moon's Eye Plan happens which is Game over. Which means Akatsuki must be stopped by then. Which means if Naruto is going to do anything against the villains here, he has to be that strong... now, not later.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

So far RM was a dissapointment. It's like Edo Tensei - a lot of hype but in fact it's crap.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 15, 2011)

So much wanking about Naruto, Minato and Raikage. Again 

I'm going to enjoy Bee's awesomeness instead


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> excuse after excuse. I love it.



compare what he did to kisame to what he's doing to the raikage, you can't notice a difference in strategy, you can't notice that he hasn't even thrown a  punch yet?


----------



## The Big G (Jun 15, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Wow, the Minato being perfect thing is starting to wear thin.  It worked earlier when we knew only a little about the guy, considering that he was meant to be Naruto's token mysterious benchmark/father a la RS.
> 
> But now we keep getting information that makes him seem perfect.  Seriously Kishi, if you're going to showcase the guy to this extent, give him some flaws.
> 
> Anyway, looks like Bee surpassed A, even if the latter no longer has his good arm.



I agree to an extent. Being a Minato fan I love it when he shown to be this uber-badass, like in the spoiler-pics, but another you have to remember is that most of the time when we see Minato...its when he's an adult. If he had flaws he must have worked through them as a kid. 

Also I'm now convinced that Naruto and Bee should rule the world.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> compare what he did to kisame to what he's doing to the raikage, you can't notice a difference in strategy you can't notice that he hasn't even thrown a punch yet?


he can't blitz Raikage. That's all.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Kishi sucks at giving his main character a descent power up, i would have prefered for Naruto to either advance his SM or get some Uzumaki sealing jutsus instead of this half assed transformation.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Satsuma0 said:


> There's no time for training. There's no mastering. Madara's final plan is a success at dawn of this day. That's when the war ends. There are about 10 hours left in the manga for Naruto to suddenly and for no reason get a lot better at using his KM mode, or else he will be an insignificant ant in this war like Luffy was at the Battle of Marineford and his words and resolve will have meant nothing, mirroring his feeble attempts to blitz the Raikage now.
> 
> Even when Naruto goes passed this scene and defeats any kind of enemy epically, we can rest easy knowing from this mini-flashback arc that A, B _and_ Minato all could have just done it more easily, whether the opponent be Madara, Sasuke or Kabuto- anyone that Naruto beats tonight would have been stopped anyway by others stronger than him if he'd just stayed on the damn Turtle like an infant and studied animal dicks.



What the hell are you smoking barely 3 chapters ago Bee mentioned how he's planing on letting Naruto train in battle. It's quite clear that Naruto is no where near mastering his new mode and honestly why should he. He's only had it for about half a day? At tops 2 days and the most he's done with this is learn to control its chakra flow and attempt the biju dama. 

Not to mention the only time Naruto was about to actually fight A Bee stepped in to stop it. All the other little encounters consisted of Naruto trying to out speed him. So yeah Naruto's still gotta train his new form seems like Kishi wants Naruto to be Naruto. Having a powerful ability that isn't fully mastered yet. When ever his first big fight is and I mean a real duel not just a foreshadowing of what's to come. We will See Naruto start to implement his chakra claws, possibly tails as well until he finally learns the biju dama. 

Till then Naruto will show moments of awe but never wtf own some one, that has never been what his character is about. This little encounter was simply put so we as the readers can see why Naruto's bench mark aka Minato is still a god and settle the score between the Jins and the Kages.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Going by current feats* RM Naruto is litle above base Naruto and much weaker then SM Naruto.* I dont know what kind of power boost Naruto will get but it must be something huge in order for his new mode to live up to its hype



Why would you say that?


----------



## Rod (Jun 15, 2011)

Thar also another complications on these circunstances (whose may end up lending some more time), for the record: Kabuto sabotaging the whole stuff, where exactly Sasuke fits into the grand scheme of things (what's the point of Madara needing him).


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 15, 2011)

Satsuma0 said:


> There IS no time. The war that Naruto is swearing he'll make a big difference in and be the child of destiny to stop Madara in is happening right now, and ending pretty much tonight/tomorrow morning when the Moon's Eye Plan happens which is Game over. Which means Akatsuki must be stopped by then. Which means if Naruto is going to do anything against the villains here, he has to be that strong... now, not later.



Naruto always finishes his training and grows into his power during the battle, not during training. Have no fear, all that power is already in him. He just needs motivation to reach down for it - and a tantruming Raikage isn't really that inspiring.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> he can't blitz Raikage. That's all.



sasuke couldn't neithier. infact so far only minato can blitz him.

their's no shame in being slower than the fastest character in the manga.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So far RM was a dissapointment. It's like Edo Tensei - a lot of hype but in fact it's crap.



I think you should wait until Naruto goes all out he doesn't want to waste excess chakra on the Raikage and then there is the fact the Raikage is one of the most powerfull currently around and Naruto has been handling his speed fairly easily without going all out especially when you consider Sasuke was hopelessly outclassed against the Raikage and was completely reliant on the Sharingan to bail him out


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

RM Naruto: "_I'mma stop this war all on my own. I'm AWESOME!_"
Raikage A: "_I won't let you pass, punk!_"

_*blitzes*_

RM Naruto: "_Why won't you let me pass?_" 
Raikage A: 

...
Itachi & Nagato: "_We had faith in THAT?! At least we can get killed over and over and over again."_


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

RM Naruto fails so hard.....


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> sasuke couldn't neithier. infact so far only minato can blitz him.
> 
> their's no shame in being slower than the fastest character in the manga.


RM by hype> MS Sasuke. And Bee owned Raikage in this chapter.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> RM Naruto: "_I'mma stop this war all on my own. I'm AWESOME!_"
> Raikage A: "_I won't let you pass, punk!_"
> RM Naruto:
> Raikage A:
> ...



How does not being able to get pas the fastest shinobi alive proves him incapable of returning the faith those two have shown on him?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

It's me, or Naruto's feet look more tiny in RM mode?


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> RM Naruto fails so hard.....



Didn't see naruto attacking A in the pic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> RM Naruto fails so hard.....



 2 characters going head on vs. one character trying to dodge the other?

thats like me trying to run into a truck vs. me trying to jump away from one.

which do you think is easier?

c'mon son


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> sasuke couldn't neithier. infact so far only minato can blitz him.
> 
> their's no shame in being slower than the fastest character in the manga.


From what we've seen so far, it's clear that Bee is faster than Raikage if not stronger.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> How does not being able to get pas the fastest shinobi alive proves him incapable of returning the faith those two have shown on him?



Naruto being all "_I'll stop it all.. I'll carry it all.. etc._" and then not even being able to GET to the fight because one guy is blocking his way. I think that's just funny.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So far RM was a dissapointment. It's like Edo Tensei - a lot of hype but in fact it's crap.



there goes itachi and nagato


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> Didn't see naruto attacking A in the pic.



Still Raikage punches Naruto without even looking at him


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 15, 2011)

The speed debate, as fun as it is (oh, do note the sarcasm there!), on the side, I don't like it one bit if Naruto and B are separating now.  I bet Madara has been waiting for that. 


Then again, I really want him to finish the juubi, so actually, this development is fine with me.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> Naruto being all "I'll stop it all.. I'll carry it all.. etc." and then not even being able to GET to the fight because one guy is blocking his way. I think that's just funny.


Naruto is naive. Kyubi already pointed it out.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

I remember when this manga wasn't just about a blonde bishonen gary stu who could blitz everyone.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> RM by hype> MS Sasuke. And Bee owned Raikage in this chapter.



i doubt it....



Probably Full Kuuybi(Kuuybi partnership) = MS Sasuke(probably not half blind and exhausted)


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Its like Kishi is trying his best to make Minato the main character of the manga. I wouldnt be surprissed if Naruto is killed of here like a fodder and Minato is somehow revived with the other half of Kyuubi's chaka to beat up the bad guys


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> The speed debate, as fun as it is (oh, do note the sarcasm there!), on the side, I don't like it one bit if Naruto and B are separating now.  I bet Madara has been waiting for that.
> 
> 
> Then again, I really want him to finish the juubi, so actually, this development is fine with me.


Glad someone else is with me on this


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> I remember when this manga wasn't just about a blonde bishonen gary stu who could blitz everyone.


lol you mad? Get over it.

Minato has been the biggest gary stu after his battle with Madara. This is old news.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> i doubt it....



Yeah Naruto is going easy on the Sauce since SM Naruto is much stronger then RM Naruto,or so it seems


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> RM Naruto fails so hard.....



Gee I wonder what happened the very next panel to both of these characters. 
I'm pretty sure one of them simply took the blow and the other got powered bomb. 

I mean seriously showing Sasuke pics vs the Raikage when all he did was hide behind Susano'o the whole fight. Seriously? Come on you could do better than that.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> I mean seriously showing Sasuke pics vs the Raikage when all he did was hide behind Susano'o the whole fight. Seriously? Come on you could do better than that.


what kind of fail logic is that? Sasuke hid behind Sussano while Naruto hid behind his RM chakra cloak


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Naruto being all "_I'll stop it all.. I'll carry it all.. etc._" and then not even being able to GET to the fight because one guy is blocking his way. I think that's just funny.



No the real funny thing is the fastest Man can't get one solid hit on Naruto especially as it seems he used V2 on Naruto this chapter and Naruto still easily blocked


----------



## Tengu (Jun 15, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Gee I wonder what happened the very next panel to both of these characters.
> I'm pretty sure one of them simply took the blow and the other got powered bomb.
> 
> I mean seriously showing Sasuke pics vs the Raikage when all he did was hide behind Susano'o the whole fight. Seriously? Come on you could do better than that.



So Sasuke can't use his abilities now?


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Its like Kishi is trying his best to make Minato the main character of the manga. I wouldnt be surprissed if Naruto is killed of here like a fodder and Minato is somehow revived with the other half of Kyuubi's chaka to beat up the bad guys



He's just giving him some feats 

Never forget what Bee did last week, or what Madara said to Bee (praise which was only given to two others) and the amount of experience Bee had gained since yet, what's more with Samehada.

*Enter:* _Sarutobi!_

I really hope Kishi includes some sort of flashback regarding Sarutobi. Fingers crossed it occurs when Sasuke stands against the Elders, or maybe through Tsunade :WOW


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> So Sasuke can't use his abilities now?



Yes but RM Naruto is not using anything .. He could simply grab Raikage with his Chakra Arms or fire a Bijuudama  .. So if you want to compare Sasuke using Susano'O ( his biggest jutsu ) to Naruto just trying to run ok ..

Naruto just using RM and not use Chakra Arms/Roar/Bijuudama is like Sasuke with his MS/EMS activated but not using Amateratsu/Tsuky/Susano'O ..


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> RM Naruto fails so hard.....


trolololol

with great fandom comes great ignorance.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 15, 2011)

I did predict more speed


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> No the real funny thing is the fastest Man can't get one solid hit on Naruto especially as it seems he used V2 on Naruto this chapter and Naruto still easily blocked



Nah, that is the only _redeeming_ factor. And A is only boosting V1 for now.

Don't get me wrong though, I wish Naruto punched A to the side.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what kind of fail logic is that? Sasuke hid behind Sussano while Naruto hid behind his RM chakra cloak



What kind of fail logic is posting up a picture of Sasuke failing an attack just to troll Naruto? Not to mention activating a jutsu that's main purpose is defense and hiding behind it doesn't really equal Naruto taking a hit in his current form.


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes but RM Naruto is not using anything .. He could simply grab Raikage with his Chakra Arms or fire a Bijuudama  .. So if you want to compare Sasuke using Susano'O ( his biggest jutsu ) to Naruto just trying to run ok ..
> 
> Naruto just using RM and not use Chakra Arms/Roar/Bijuudama is like Sasuke with his MS/EMS activated but not using Amateratsu/Tsuky/Susano'O ..


aptly said...


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

i only realized that Sasuke in fact did very well against Rakage. He managed to cripple Raikage forever when neither Minato nor Naruto could even scratch Raikage.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> So far RM was a dissapointment. It's like Edo Tensei - a lot of hype but in fact it's crap.



Naruto can't get past the Raikage (the fastest shinobi currently alive) but so what, we already learned this in chapter 541. He isn't interested in the least in fighting A. All he's thinking about is getting to the battle field as fast as possible, so hold your horses.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> i only realized that Sasuke in fact did very well against Rakage. He managed to cripple Raikage forever when neither Minato nor Naruto could even scratch Raikage.



raikage sacrificied his arm 

sasuke was only trying to defend himself


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

new pics guys.
interesting new things.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Seriously? Come on you could do better than that.






So Bee lariat >V2 raikage's lariat


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Nah, that is the only _redeeming_ factor. And A is only boosting V1 for now.
> 
> Don't get me wrong though, I wish Naruto punched A to the side.



Actually he used V2 this chapter not V1 his hair does not stand up in V1 while it was standing up which indicates V2 was used


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee's face when he gets Lariated


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol you mad? Get over it.
> 
> Minato has been the biggest gary stu after his battle with Madara. This is old news.



Just plain bored.
This chapter revealed an ability we already knew Minato had.

Next chapter see him use a Rasengan!


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> i only realized that Sasuke in fact did very well against Rakage. He managed to cripple Raikage forever when neither Minato nor Naruto could even scratch Raikage.



What? Minato was about to kill the Raikage last chapter and then proved in this one that he could take out his whole division if he truly wanted to.


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> i only realized that Sasuke in fact did very well against Rakage. He managed to cripple Raikage forever when neither Minato nor Naruto could even scratch Raikage.



.....there was no bee to put his tail in between when raikage fought with sasuke...
with great power comes greater responsibility....naruto is hero,he can only hurt bad guys..why shouldn't be he very much considering concerning raikage's age..
he did right...only defended...


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Base Bee > V2 Raikage ? What ?? Shitstorm coming 

Ohhh the battledome/colosseum


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 15, 2011)

God why does he do this! I will have to stay a way from the forums again. So I will not die from the shitstorm that will be coming!


----------



## Rod (Jun 15, 2011)

The flashback seems to be not done yet tho, possibly now we're into the realization ("Oh, I was wrong the whole time!" type of stuff) part of things for the character Raikage.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

Dang. 

B, with no chakra shroud, bested A's Lariat. And A had his full-powered Raiton no Yoroi up too.


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 15, 2011)

What _is_ Tsunade doing?


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

well i really want to see the trans now.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

minato did a dnazo


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

In b4 shitstorm...intensifies.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

You guys think Samehada had something to do with it?


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

shitstorm inevitable!


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

badass Bee.but really confusing overall.
it actually throws the whole speed debate to the abyse.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> What _is_ Tsunade doing?



she is acting like a kage for the first time in her life and..... i don't know but it looks


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

so A added chakra to his armor and still lost to base bee. and naruto did nothing.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee is stronger than V2 Raikage without using bijuu powers? What?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

Lolololol Raikage failed with the power output he used against Sasuke


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> You guys think Samehada had something to do with it?



could be but kishi would show us that if that were the case


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

A's face in the middle is like "oh shit not the Flashback-Bump-Fist again "


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato did a Danzou ? A did a scaredy cat attack from behind and even then Minato blitzed completely without getting a scratch


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> from the scan it seems Bee and raikage used lariat in base mode



There you go now that's trying 

to bad there is no real panel of Naruto actually fighting A to compare there performances. Now before you go and point out Naruto running again, the only actual panel we got where Naruto was about to fight was this one 

Link removed

Since the fight was stopped dead on its tracks all we can really discuss is how A is still faster than Naruto.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Bee is stronger than V2 Raikage without using bijuu powers? What?



that would explain why sasuke had a much easier time with raikage than bee.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Naruto being all "_I'll stop it all.. I'll carry it all.. etc._" and then not even being able to GET to the fight because one guy is blocking his way. I think that's just funny.



Will he not be able to get to the fight?


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Base Bee > V2 Raikage ? What ?? Shitstorm coming
> 
> Ohhh the battledome/colosseum



Indeed. Haha. Kisame was a beast. 


Oh and it's great that Kishimoto reminds everyone what "V2" looks like. I bet everyone who said A had been using "V2" feel real stupid now, huh? It's not like the hair wasn't a clear indication...




ashher said:


> Will he not be able to get to the fight?


He wasn't getting anywhere before Killer B stepped in.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

Aahahahahahah holy fuck base Bee > "V2" A ; DDDDD


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

perhaps having full control over the bijuu addds to the overall strength as well,or else i cant explain how he did what he did.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> You guys think Samehada had something to do with it?


good call, we'll have to wait until the chapter comes out though.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 15, 2011)

B greater than raikage in base. Full of win b.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 15, 2011)

BASED BEE **


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> You guys think Samehada had something to do with it?


I don't think so. Probably it has something to do with his unknown potential that Raikage was talking about last chapter.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2011)

There had better be a good fucking explanation for this...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 15, 2011)

lol jinchuuruki's aint nothing to fuck with.

Well that puts naruto and bee in some next level.

minato well this guys goku the mans reaction speed are in the instantaneous range.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> You guys think Samehada had something to do with it?



If it did it'd make perfect sense after all Raikage was using chakra similar to a biju Samehada can absorb up to 6 tails easily. So unless Raikage has the chakra to out match 6 tails and still have enough juice to take on Bee Samehada could of taken care of the situation.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I don't think so. Probably it has something to do with his unknown potential that Raikage was talking about last chapter.



Bee is the new Gohan?


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

im not sure how samehada would effect Bee but perhaps its the reason.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe Samehada absorbed A's chakra


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

What a great chapter indeed , Base Bee will now stomp in tournaments , Minato can't get scratched even if they attack him off-guard ( but he needs one tag to do so ) , RM Naruto can tank Raikage's punch like nothing and Tsunade showing who's boss


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

perhaps the trans will explain to us why raikage was overpowerd.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> im not sure how samehada would effect Bee but perhaps its the reason.


samehada might have absorbed A shroud somehow or might have given bee more strength.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps the trans will explain to us why raikage was overpowerd.



It will be something cheesy, like bonds...mmmmmm bonds *drool*


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What a great chapter indeed , Base Bee will now stomp in tournaments , Minato can't get scratched even if they attack him off-guard ( but he needs one tag to do so ) , RM Naruto can tank Raikage's punch like nothing and Tsunade showing who's boss



What did Tsunade do?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 15, 2011)

Base Bee > V2 Raikage


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe It's because Bee has always been point to be freaking powerful. In Base he was tanking hits from CS 1.5 Juugo casually, he tanked a point blank chidori, he moved faster than Sasuke's Sharingan could keep up with...

He also tamed the Hachibi, doing the same thing as Naruto did with the Kyubi, but without the help of his mother and mentors..


Bee has always been pointed to be a monster..., a monster who inside him has another mosnter that makes him even more powerful, and a monster that has another monster in hi back...


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> What did Tsunade do?



Defying A


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps the trans will explain to us why raikage was overpowerd.



If there IS a "better" explanation, we probably won't get it until next week's chapter. The Lariat clash between A and B looks like the end of the chapter for this week.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 15, 2011)

naruto arm>susanowa


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What a great chapter indeed , Base Bee will now stomp in tournaments , Minato can't get scratched even if they attack him off-guard ( but he needs one tag to do so ) , RM Naruto can tank Raikage's punch like nothing and Tsunade showing who's boss


naruto didn't tank, he blocked.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> samehada might have absorbed A shroud somehow or might have given bee more strength.


That is possible. A's Raiton no Yoroi was gone as he was knocked away.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> samehada might have absorbed A shroud somehow or might have given bee more strength.



Most likely this. A is in Raiton Shroud when they clash but he isn't using it the next panel we see him in.


----------



## Rod (Jun 15, 2011)

What looks pretty hilarious is how the author dedicates by the second time in row a panel to Minato stopping to think about the whole situation when it's like the enemy is basically already on him. 

I mean, how these were depicted were funny, sounds like a situation: ENEMY BLITZ, GET HIT * 1milisec panel reaction* "Oh wait, Gonna get hit, this guy is good but I figure what has to be done."


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> If there IS a "better" explanation, we probably won't get it until next week's chapter. The Lariat clash between A and B looks like the end of the chapter for this week.



Bee talkes to the raikage afterwards perhaps explaining to him why he lost.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> If there IS a "better" explanation, *we probably won't get it until next week's chapter*. The Lariat clash between A and B looks like the end of the chapter for this week.



or ever.

next generation rule. it's that simple.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

What's the difference ? Blocking with your body isn't tanking  ?

If I take a punch in the stomach and tank it , it's because I blocked the punch with my stomach , no ?


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> badass Bee.but really confusing overall.
> it actually throws the whole speed debate to the abyse.



I don't think so. Apparently the raiton shroud only increases the speed,not power. I suppose one could say lariat is all about force=mass x acceleration(f=ma). 

in narutovers mass could be equal to chakra,in case of determining force of an attack.

Bizuus have incredibly heavy chakra,minato said so while sealing 9t. B is also carrying samehada. So perhaps that's how B bested A's lariat.

Also i think that B is quite close to A in terms of speed. His statement about A being the only one dodge him(before sasuke) indicated that. I guess A could've dodged B's lariat if he wished to,but B probably couldn't,specially from that close range.


----------



## mayumi (Jun 15, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> It will be something cheesy, like bonds...mmmmmm bonds *drool*



Its more like, I choose naruto over you brother. Hence I get instantaneous powerup for the moment. Just hope b doesnt die.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> You guys think Samehada had something to do with it?



probably 

...considering the fact Sasuke can't follow V2 raikage yet...he outdid base bee and keep up with tailed bee



Or raikage lost due to his one arm....


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Base Bee > V2 Raikage



Bee's strong, one of the most powerful Shinobi we've seen in Part I and II, not to mention Madara's rare praise in this abilities, and the only others to recieve such commentary were Shodai and Itachi mind you.

But to say that Base Bee > V2 Yondaime Raikage is a bit much ... 

He didn't even raise his Chakra at all, which we know he's capible of :WOW


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 15, 2011)

Things to take note of before people start exclaiming Bee is stronger than Raikage.

1. A no longer has his strong arm.

2. A isn't using his arm weights that no doubt increase the impact of his Lariat.

3. It was one clash, not an entire battle. Thats like saying Konohamaru getting the best of Pain/Nagato one time makes him an all around better ninja.


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

finally raikage got the boots from author....


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

I think the sword is doing it's part in helping B as it was with Kisame

Also, I've been saying B > A for a long time now


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh look Minato just owned the Raikage once again, lol.



Rod said:


> What looks pretty hilarious is how the author dedicates by the second time in row a panel to Minato stopping to think about the whole situation when it's like the enemy is basically already on him.
> 
> I mean, how these were depicted were funny, sounds like a situation: ENEMY BLITZ, GET HIT *reaction* "Oh wait, Gonna get hit, this guy is good but I figure what has to be done."



Exactly.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tsunade's speed*
Did anyone notice Tsunade's Shunshin? It was so fast that even RM Naruto and Killer B had exclamation marks. 

See how feats can be overanalysed with everything?


*A vs Killer B explained*
At any rate, Killer B beating "V2" A in the lariat ain't that weird. After all, "V2" just increases reflexes [not movement speed] and a linear lariat charge from both sides doesn't require high reflexes I'd say. It also gives more durability but that isn't something that was being tested either. The thing the lariat tested was strength and Killer B's strength exceeds that of A.

Now if Killer B chopped off A's head, then the durability would've been in effect and I'd agree it was weird. Howver, now both just tanked eachother and the one with the lesser power flew away.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What's the difference ? Blocking with your body isn't tanking  ?
> 
> If I take a punch in the stomach and tank it , it's because I blocked the punch with my stomach , no ?


If someone is open enough to be intentionally hit clean in such a vital area, they aren't really _"blocking"_ it.

I believe that the way folks generally define _"tanking"_ is basically taking a clean hit and coming out more or less fine.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> probably
> 
> ...considering the fact Sasuke can't follow V2 raikage yet...he outdid base bee and keep up with tailed bee
> 
> ...



Except that Sasuke was like 30 meters from Bee, so he had plenty time to react to 3 tailed Bee. A blitz him from 10 meters or so...


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> naruto arm>susanowa



Well it was an incomplete susanoo.

But given that bizuu chakra could stop kusanagi,i don't exactly see its impossible that naruto can block great attacks in RM.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

What ? What does one arm have to do with another ? He uses the right arm to Lariat , he lost the left ..

And what does the weights matter ? the wights would just slow him even more .. Bee's strenght is > A , and it's proved ..


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Rod said:


> What looks pretty hilarious is how the author dedicates by the second time in row a panel to Minato stopping to think about the whole situation when it's like the enemy is basically already on him.
> 
> I mean, how these were depicted were funny, sounds like a situation: ENEMY BLITZ, GET HIT * 1milisec panel reaction* "Oh wait, Gonna get hit, this guy is good but I figure what has to be done."


Minato is just sitting there calculating

"Will I look more badass if I disappeared now?"

*what seems like an eternity to him later*

"...now?"

*some more time passes in Minatoverse*

"...hm maybe now *teleports*"



Sniffers said:


> Did anyone notice Tsunade's Shunshin? It was so fast that even RM Naruto and Killer B had exclamation marks.
> 
> See how feats can be overanalysed with everything?
> 
> ...


Yeah I didn't get the whole Tsunade thing, what was she doing? Did she actually do something or just talk?


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What ? What does one arm have to do with another ? He uses the right arm to Lariat , he lost the left ..
> 
> And what does the weights matter ? the wights would just slow him even more .. Bee's strenght is > A , and it's proved ..



Weights matter cause it determines the impact the attack's gonna have.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Things to take note of before people start exclaiming Bee is stronger than Raikage.
> 
> 1. A no longer has his strong arm.
> 
> ...


good shout with the weaker arm explanation


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Vered what were those 4 scans?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you SaiST .. The only thing I was trying to say is if you block a punch with your arm and the other person is stronger your arm will break/injure something will happen .. But Naruto already took two if I'm not mistake and he's fine , so that means A's strenght is equal or inferior to RM Naruto's ..


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Except that Sasuke was like 30 meters from Bee, so he had plenty time to react to 3 tailed Bee. A blitz him from 10 meters or so...



it was 8 tailed bee and Sasuke did it with point blank


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee didn't even use the Hachibi's power and still won?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2011)

SaiST said:


> That is possible. A's Raiton no Yoroi was gone as he was knocked away.



Come to think of it, you're right.

Interesting. 



vered said:


> Bee talkes to the raikage afterwards perhaps explaining to him why he lost.



Nah, it seems like Bee is just giving him some more TnJ to coax him to the Naruto side of The Force. I doubt he'd explain why A lost in the two/three panels or so after defeating him.



Addy said:


> or ever.
> 
> next generation rule. it's that simple.



The "F" key on my keyboard would be ground to dust if that were revealed to be the only explanation.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> it was 8 tailed bee and Sasuke did it with point blank



Lol, no it wasn't and he didn't.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

And ? Bee also doesn't have weights , what's your point ? The weights will not improve Raikage's strenght , it will only improve the injury ..

I was only saying that you can't move so fast with a weight than without it , so it would improve the injury done but the speed of the attack would decrise ..

What's faster ? Throwing a punch ? Or hammering a large ass pipe ( for example )  ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> it was 8 tailed bee and Sasuke did it with point blank



It was 3 tailed you can see it in multiple panels:
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 15, 2011)

raikage trolled so hard.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> it was 8 tailed bee and Sasuke did it with point blank



LOL No, that never happened.
It was 3 tailed Bee and Sasuke was more than 30 meters from him.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm gonna have fun with the Best Panel thread this week.


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato is once again setting the bar for badassery. Before him, everyone else (minus Rikoduou) seems like rookies. 

It's too bad his own son falls under that chategory. Oh well, must hype Minato in order to make Naruto look badass later on.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 15, 2011)

killer bee just awesome.He still has his sharktopus transformation with samehada later on.

Naruto is just some lightbulb with power.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Thank you SaiST .. The only thing I was trying to say is if you block a punch with your arm and the other person is stronger your arm will break/injure something will happen .. But Naruto already took two if I'm not mistake and he's fine , so that means A's strenght is equal or inferior to RM Naruto's ..



Its an interesting phenomenon in narutoverse. remember how deva pain blocked sm naruto's attacks? naruto acutally made contact with his punch,still deva's arms were enough to block it,whereas the first pain body got trashed even when the punch didn't contact directly...only cause he couldn't 'block'(that is to say parry with arms) it.

similarly here naruto said that he was able to block and one clean hit that he couldn't block with arms will be enough to do him in. 

So i guess that we can't directly compare strength the way you did. the 'block' factor is the bigger factor than 'strength' factor here.

but i do not doubt that RM naruto is stronger overall. remember his chakra hands...


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Lol, no it wasn't and he didn't.



go read manga....
8 tail
Link removed
Link removed

point blank
Link removed


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> it was 8 tailed bee and Sasuke did it with point blank


When it was pointblank, Sasuke broke all his ribs and had to be given a rebirth by Juugo


----------



## Rod (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Minato is just sitting there calculating
> 
> "Will I look more badass if I disappeared now?"
> 
> ...





Grαhf said:


> Oh look Minato just owned the Raikage once again, lol.
> 
> Exactly.



Indeed, mates. It's not even that it's Minato per se but how it was showcased. 

Reminded me greatly of these movies when thars that bomb about to explode in 10 secs, then they just go on with that 1 min long suspense scene and when manage to disable, it shows still 1 second to go.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> go read manga....
> 8 tail
> Link removed
> Link removed



He says it's time for number eight = hachibi mode

If you actually had eyes you could see it's clearly only 3 tails.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> killer bee just awesome.He still has his sharktopus transformation with samehada later on.
> 
> Naruto is just some lightbulb with power.



And the fact of the matter is we've yet to see much of his Ninjutsu, pure Taijutsu and Genjutsu.

No wonder why Bee was part of _'Madara's three'_; and that was before he attained Samehada :WOW


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> go read manga....
> 8 tail
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...





You fail at maths, you really do.
There are just 3 tails there. Also Sasuke was far from where Bee was.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> Its an interesting phenomenon in narutoverse. remember how deva pain blocked sm naruto's attacks? naruto acutally made contact with his punch,still deva's arms were enough to block it,whereas the first pain body got trashed even when the punch didn't contact directly...only cause he couldn't 'block'(that is to say parry with arms) it.
> 
> similarly here naruto said that he was able to block and one clean hit that he couldn't block with arms will be enough to do him in.
> 
> ...



actually the accurate trans would be that it would be dangerous for him
to get hit directly.or mean to him.not in the exegerated way that was presented in MS.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> go read manga....
> 8 tail
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...


No you go read the manga. THIS is point blank: Link removed


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> And ? Bee also doesn't have weights , what's your point ? The weights will not improve Raikage's strenght , it will only improve the injury ..
> 
> I was only saying that you can't move so fast with a weight than without it , so it would improve the injury done but the speed of the attack would decrise ..
> 
> What's faster ? Throwing a punch ? Or hammering a large ass pipe ( for example )  ?



f=ma.

weight is proportional to m(mass).

about decreasing the speed,or acceleration...the increase in impact quite possibly be significantly more than the decrease in speed. so overall force of attack would increase with the weights that A use...

anyways its all hypothetical...


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> go read manga....
> 8 tail
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



You owned your own post. That's a 3 tailed Hachibi coat. Plus, Sasuke's sharingan is shown the next panel that Bee jumped. Meaning, some distance was covered. Therefore, he had plenty of time to see the attack's path. 

Realistically though, he did well to avoid it. Would the outcome be the same with a V2 Lariat though?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> Its an interesting phenomenon in narutoverse. remember how deva pain blocked sm naruto's attacks? naruto acutally made contact with his punch,still deva's arms were enough to block it,whereas the first pain body got trashed even when the punch didn't contact directly...only cause he couldn't 'block'(that is to say parry with arms) it.
> 
> similarly here naruto said that he was able to block and one clean hit that he couldn't block with arms will be enough to do him in.
> 
> ...



But Preta was hit in the face , the face is not as strong as arms , legs and upper torso I think ..

So that just means Pain's arms strength is the same as SM Naruto which I wouldn't refute , ( we need Kishi to make stats for each path or only Tendou path to get a better measure , for example if he has 5 in strenght that just means he can be as strong as SM Naruto ) ..

I'll give a example , Juugo .. He blocked A's hit with a CS2 Shield Arms and was pierced .. Naruto blocked two time with his arms and was fine ..


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Bueno I'm starting to think either A or B will die soon.


----------



## Andrelik (Jun 15, 2011)

From what I've seen in the last Chapter and in these S-Pics, Minato was/is most impressive ("Owned"[no offense] Raikage and Bee after being attacked off-guard, sweet.), followed by Bee (Fighting while Bumbfisting[urgh]), Tsunade (for a Woman in Naruto to stand up to teh Allianzes Boss yeah...!1) and Raikage(meh). Naruto excluded since I think he really has to completely master this Mode, he's no Match for Raikage or Hachibee yet, hell in this mode I don't even think he's a macht for any Kage-Level Nin (I think Naruto will do more than fine in the future, you'll see. :') )


----------



## Arles Celes (Jun 15, 2011)

It should be obvious since the Mifune Vs Hanzou fight that having a greater faith in something than your opponent gives you an advantage when both opponents are at a similar level.

Bee had more "Will of Fire" than Raikage had and it was most likely what allowed him to win.

That said all those speed feats hardly need to be consistent as Kishi can make a slower character blitz a faster one if it is convinient for the plot or is corny enough for his taste.

Raikage had to be convinced that he was wrong and TnJ alone wasn't alone so Kishi made it so he was defeated first and tnJ later.

Dont worry guys as when Naruto really gets motivated he will be shown to be faster than shrouded Bee.

And of course Sasuke will manage to keep with such speed even though he hardly trained his body lately nor anything. Just sit and enjoy the ride everyone as overanalizing stuff (when consistency is only convinient when plot says so) can only give a headache.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> f=ma.
> 
> weight is proportional to m(mass).
> 
> ...


you have to use a differential equation to compare instead with del(m) and del(v) for del(p) in respect to time, because that change in momentum is what will give impact.

However, Kishi and the manga are far from these things, so we shouldn't really think about it.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> actually the accurate trans would be that it would be dangerous for him
> to get hit directly.or mean to him.not in the exegerated way that was presented in MS.



thanks for correcting me...the basic point still stands though.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> f=ma.
> 
> weight is proportional to m(mass).
> 
> ...



Yes I know but it's all assumptions .. 

You can say the weight impact would increase significantly over the decrese of speed and I can say the opposite without knowing who is right 

I just think that Kishi doesn't think about that , But see Lee with or without weights , his strenght improved greatly without them ..


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> go read manga....
> 8 tail
> Link removed
> Link removed
> ...



Are you serious?

Actually count the number of chakra tails you see, it amounts to three. Bee clearly had more visible chakra tails against Kisame. I believe there were 8.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> When it was pointblank, Sasuke broke all his ribs and had to be given a rebirth by Juugo



you mean this....





Sasuke just didn't about biju partnership thus he tricked

about tail it seems 3, i counted horn and neckwear


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Rod said:


> Indeed, mates. It's not even that it's Minato per se but how it was showcased.
> 
> Reminded me greatly of these movies when thars that bomb about to explode in 10 secs, then they just go on with that 1 min long suspense scene and when manage to disable, it shows still 1 second to go.



Hahaha I never tought about it that way, but you are right man


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> you have to use a differential equation to compare instead with del(m) and del(v) for del(p) in respect to time, because that change in momentum is what will give impact.
> 
> However, Kishi and the manga are far from these things, so we shouldn't really think about it.



ah yes...but i've forgotten all my calculus

in any case what i've been saying should be close to right,if not exactly accurate.

it will be accurate if the acceleration is constant as far as i remember.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

I love it when someone tells you to go read the manga when they themselves lack reading comprehension


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> you mean this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much do you want to keep failing.

It's clear that Sasuke was far from Bee, It's obvious that Bee only used 3 tails, and It's obvious that even Base Bee's speed was too much for Sasuke to handle, even with the help of Suigetsu and Juugo.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I love it when someone tells you to go read the manga when they themselves lack reading comprehension



Is a crazy world the one we live in


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> you mean this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's your point? Bee didn't know about Sasuke's abilities and still raped him.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> When it was pointblank, Sasuke broke all his ribs and had to be given a rebirth by Juugo


Sasuke let his guard down when Bee fell into the ground.



> It's clear that Sasuke was far from Bee, It's obvious that Bee only used 3 tails, and It's obvious that even Base Bee's speed was too much for Sasuke to handle, even with the help of Suigetsu and Juugo.


lol Sasuke wasn't fully recovered after his battle with Itachi. Healthy Sasuke would stomp bee no doubt about it.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> No you go read the manga. THIS is point blank: Link removed



not hating on sasuke

but thats still one of the most awesome page i've seen in this manga.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Bueno I'm starting to think either A or B will die soon.


No way!


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> you mean this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minato had his back to the Raikage when he was attacked. Yet he reacted fast enough 

Sasuke had his eye open as well (left).


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He says it's time for number eight = hachibi mode
> 
> If you actually had eyes you could see it's clearly only 3 tails.



Really can you only see three tails? At least 6 tails are clearly visible there. Bee however, uses two of his tails as horns to perform his lariat.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

minato owned bee and raikage lmao.  People always forget about his marking, and assume he only has kunai.    I think  bee just officially surpassed raikage in power as well.  raikage couldnt match his strength for the lariat.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> Really can you only see three tails? At least 6 tails are clearly visible there. Bee however, uses two of his tails as horns to perform his lariat.



Where are those 6 tails?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> ah yes...but i've forgotten all my calculus
> 
> in any case what i've been saying should be close to right,if not exactly accurate.
> 
> it will be accurate if the acceleration is constant as far as i remember.


Yes, but the more the weight, the harder to accelerate as well. So it's not comparable to say "with same acceleration"


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

> Healthy Sasuke would stomp bee no doubt about it.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato is the best troll ever! lol

Also, I see extremely butthurt Sasuketards still can't get over the fact Bee raped Sasuke


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> not hating on sasuke
> 
> but thats still one of the most awesome page i've seen in this manga.


It kinda reminded me of the Rock Bottom.


IF YOU SMEEEEELLLLL

WHAT THE B


IS


COOKING


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Where are those 6 tails?



There is one tail to Bee's left, two as horns and then there are at least another three to his right.

Look here for a clearer picture.

Link removed


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> There is one tail to Bee's left, two as horns and then there are at least another three to his right.



Those are just his clothes wrapped in biju-shroud just like his whole body. They are not tails.

And those horns aren't tails either. If they were Bee would have Juubi inside him because he used 8-tailed V2 AND the horns at the same time against Kisame.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes I know but it's all assumptions ..
> 
> You can say the weight impact would increase significantly over the decrese of speed and I can say the opposite without knowing who is right
> 
> I just think that Kishi doesn't think about that , But see Lee with or without weights , his strenght improved greatly without them ..



gotta agree with you here...

i've no problem saying that B is more powerful than A. A is faster,but when it comes to strength B should be the better one,since he carries his own chakra+8t's+samehada's.

about naruto, he is strong enough to block at least. since he didn't attack its hard to say any more.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

The sooner you accept that the better.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> There is one tail to Bee's left, *two as horns* and then there are at least another three to his right.
> 
> Look here for a clearer picture.
> 
> Link removed



Horns are tails for you?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> The sooner you accept that the better.



Ok, give a scenario how a "Healthy Sasuke" would stomp Bee.  Without his team of course.  Just "Healthy Sasuke" vs. Bee.  Go


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword is a funny guy.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

Killer Bee called injured Sasuke the strongest guy he ever fought. Healthy Sasuke would be stronger than Bee(without Samehada)



> Ok, give a scenario how a "Healthy Sasuke" would stomp Bee. Without his team of course. Just "Healthy Sasuke" vs. Bee. Go


Chidori lance through the chest. Note that it's bloodlusted Sasuke.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

You know, at this point I wouldn't be surprised if MInato's marking still exists on B and Minato will do a Goku and hiraishin all the way from being dead in Death god's belly to help save the day


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

it seems Naruto's ankle snapped again.....dumb Naruto broke/hurt his healing ankle


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Wonder how minato's reflexes got this fast. Probably adoption...his limbs and brains had to adopt to the crazy speed of his hirashin and shunshin.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

so raikage couldnt blitz an off guard minato loool.  I just noticed minato even had time to think   I think this confirms that izanagi wouldn't do shit either(obvious before imo by dodging madara while off guard).  No one  can sneak attack minato.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

ok i seriously bursted out laughing.


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Horns are tails for you?



Yeh my mistake. I thought he was using the tails as horns when he charged, but looking at the Kisame fight he has those horns in addition to his tails.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> so raikage couldnt blitz an off guard minato loool.  I just noticed he even had time to think   I think this confirms that izanag wouldn't do shit either(obvious before imo).  No one  can sneak attack minato.


If madara can't, no one can.



Black Phoenix said:


> it seems Naruto ankle snapped again


Was that what it was? Or was it just him increasing his chakra to try faster speed?


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Chidori lance through the chest. Note that it's bloodlusted Sasuke.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Jun 15, 2011)

I come here to read comments about the spoilers... And what do i find ? sasuke vs bee that was like 1 year and half ago...


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato wasn't off-guard lol. If he droppe it in that situation he'd be an idiot. He simply was turned away, but still looked at the Kumo Bros.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

anyway, past the bee hype and minato acting like a ninja for the first time, chapter seems boring if the speech at the old raikage's death is generic and stuff.


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Jun 15, 2011)

Louis-954 said:


> Things to take note of before people start exclaiming Bee is stronger than Raikage.
> 
> 1. A no longer has his strong arm.
> 
> ...



LOL.
I was just wondering what people would say to defend Raikage this time... and here you go.
I lol so hard.


----------



## Faustus (Jun 15, 2011)

OMG, just saw the spoilers. Bee owned Raikage with shroud while beeing in base!


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

So B surpasses his brother...i just hope that it doesn't mean he won't die.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> When it was pointblank, Sasuke broke all his ribs and had to be given a rebirth by Juugo



and he was also recused by karin after bee stabbed him multiple times. sasuke has to holes ripped in him by bee. he was beat bad it was not even a match. bee didnt even use v2 and was trying to escape.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Minato wasn't off-guard lol. If he droppe it in that situation he'd be an idiot. He simply was turned away, but still looked at the Kumo Bros.



Minato is never off guard...except when kushina is giving birth


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> If madara can't, no one can.
> 
> 
> Was that what it was? Or was it just him increasing his chakra to try faster speed?



we need a translation. to me it seems like he wanted to increase his speed.by that time Bee wants to interefer and handle raikage himself.
anyway trans should clear us this page.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> Really can you only see three tails? At least 6 tails are clearly visible there. Bee however, uses two of his tails as horns to perform his lariat.


This is like saying "Naruto uses another tail when he is expanding his arm"


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> so raikage couldnt blitz an off guard minato loool. I just noticed he even had time to think I think this confirms that izanag wouldn't do shit either(obvious before imo). No one can sneak attack minato.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> So B surpasses his brother...i just hope that it doesn't mean he won't die.



i doubt bee will die naruto wont have another of his teachers killed. either he wont be captured or sameheda will help him survive the extraction.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

ISeeVoices said:


> I come here to read comments about the spoilers... And what do i find ? sasuke vs bee that was like 1 year and half ago...



Some fights just won't die


----------



## Rokudaime Sennin ? (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> samehada might have absorbed A shroud somehow or might have given bee more strength.



That's a very good explanation.  



Rod said:


> What looks pretty hilarious is how the author dedicates by the second time in row a panel to Minato stopping to think about the whole situation when it's like the enemy is basically already on him.
> 
> I mean, how these were depicted were funny, sounds like a situation: ENEMY BLITZ, GET HIT * 1milisec panel reaction* "Oh wait, Gonna get hit, this guy is good but I figure what has to be done."



LOL.  Well everything about Minato's fast, along with his body's reflexes, even his critical thinking and analyzing of battle tactics.  Need to have both to be an effective speed demon.  



Addy said:


> or ever.
> 
> next generation rule. it's that simple.



possible.  The only people that the next generation rule don't apply to is Rikudou Sennin and his two sons.  

had to add that in there just to mess wit ya 

(btw, what with the Rikudou hate?)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Minato wasn't off-guard lol. If he droppe it in that situation he'd be an idiot. He simply was turned away, but still looked at the Kumo Bros.



he said something cool and planned to walk away like any badass would.


i wouldn't say he was ill prepared but i do think he thought the battle was over for now.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 15, 2011)

I better get some Zetsu next chapter...it feels like it's been years since Zetsu has shown up in the manga, come back Zetsu, well at less he's in this week's episode 

The chapter sounds interesting. Hoping we get the chapter early like we have been for a while now.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Faustus said:


> OMG, just saw the spoilers. Bee owned Raikage with shroud while beeing in base!



this base thing is ridiculous. Did you guys seriously thought that Raikage could do Lariat with Hachibi?


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

The problem is you can see two horns apart from the really big ones in front. I thought I made a mistake, but no looking again I am right. He has two horns and he is also using two tails as horns when he charges.

Link removed
This is another page, which shows he has two horns and in addition two gigantic ones in front, which are tails.


----------



## Andrelik (Jun 15, 2011)

Without reading all past Postings, but are you guys nuts saying Healthy Sasuke stomps Bee? Without his Team he would be Dead and Naruto would be Dead without Tsunade and Bee. These Chaps back than with Taka vs Bee and the two Chaps(1Chap+Spoiler) with Naruto's unmastered 9tails Mode/Rikudou Mode were drawn to show that Bee and Raikage aaaand most Kage are on a different Level YET, just wait. I'm sure Sasuke+EMS is going to be great and so will Narutos Rikudou Mode or, if he combines, his Rikudou-Sage-Mode when he mastered it.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ? said:


> That's a very good explanation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RS is just too much for some people to handle
dont mind him he will see the light soon.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Was that what it was? Or was it just him increasing his chakra to try faster speed?


i think he commented/thought about his healing ankle...or hurting ankle...


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

hope the flashback is truly over cause it seemed more was about to come at the end of the chapter with a remembering bee.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Another punch to Naruto from Raikage.

And it didn't do shit.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

naruto the betrayer...


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


>


You asked me for example, i gave you one.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Rokudaime Sennin ™ said:


> (btw, what with the Rikudou hate?)


read the FC the to know more


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee is the most badass character in this manga.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i doubt bee will die naruto wont have another of his teachers killed. either he wont be captured or sameheda will help him survive the extraction.



why why why??? he has to die to finally make this war serious.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> The problem is you can see two horns apart from the really big ones in front. I thought I made a mistake, but no looking again I am right. He has two horns and he is also using two tails as horns when he charges.
> 
> Link removed
> This is another page, which shows he has two horns and in addition two gigantic ones in front, which are tails.



He also has those "regular horns" in his head AND another chakra horns in Kisame fight while in 8-tailed V2:
Link removed

So either you are wrong or Bee has Juubi.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> The problem is you can see two horns apart from the really big ones in front. I thought I made a mistake, but no looking again I am right. He has two horns and he is also using two tails as horns when he charges.
> 
> Link removed
> This is another page, which shows he has two horns and in addition two gigantic ones in front, which are tails.



Bee is using his chakra cloak to create a weapon like attack.just like naruto uses his chakra to create chakra hands.
Bee used only 3 tails here.all the other things are chakra claok around his clothes and him creating somthing like a hand or horns hand for greater impact.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

ouch!


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

People are just jealous of Riduko

i think in the page where A remembers bees counsin is when he told A only a jin can understand another. and made he realize why bee was helping naruto.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> No way!



Yes way


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> The problem is you can see two horns apart from the really big ones in front. I thought I made a mistake, but no looking again I am right. He has two horns and he is also using two tails as horns when he charges.
> 
> Link removed
> This is another page, which shows he has two horns and in addition two gigantic ones in front, which are tails.





You missed the legs, the arms and the head...

Really get over it, he used just 3 tails.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

I wonder if time slows down for minato, their's no way he can do this with a split second thought.


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> The problem is you can see two horns apart from the really big ones in front. I thought I made a mistake, but no looking again I am right. He has two horns and he is also using two tails as horns when he charges.
> 
> Link removed
> This is another page, which shows he has two horns and in addition two gigantic ones in front, which are tails.



So horns are tails now?

Please reread his fight with Kisame so we can end the nonsense.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Andrelik said:


> Without reading all past Postings, but are you guys nuts saying Healthy Sasuke stomps Bee? Without his Team he would be Dead and Naruto would be Dead without Tsunade and Bee. These Chaps back than with Taka vs Bee and the two Chaps(1Chap+Spoiler) with Naruto's unmastered 9tails Mode/Rikudou Mode were drawn to show that Bee and Raikage aaaand most Kage are on a different Level YET, just wait. I'm sure Sasuke+EMS is going to be great and so will Narutos Rikudou Mode or, if he combines, his Rikudou-Sage-Mode when he mastered it.



Too true. Naruto never excelled in regular taijutsu, he always overcame the gap in skill by employing KB. Now he's going one on one with one of the greatest taijutsu fighters in the world. It's no wonder he can't win if his opponent can keep up in speed and strength. Naruto will have to learn to fight a bit differently.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> why why why??? he has to die to finally make this war serious.



deaths dont always make make something better. others can die but bee will survive somehow i believe


----------



## Mangekyō_Obito (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> i think he commented/thought about his healing ankle...or hurting ankle...



So in other words Naruto kept up with Raikage even with his sprained ankle?






*Spoiler*: __ 



*SPRAINED ANKLE?*


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

So that's proves Base Naruto is better than Raikage since he managed to punch Minato ? 

btw I'm joking ..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

Andrelik said:


> Without reading all past Postings, but are you guys nuts saying Healthy Sasuke stomps Bee? Without his Team he would be Dead and Naruto would be Dead without Tsunade and Bee. These Chaps back than with Taka vs Bee and the two Chaps(1Chap+Spoiler) with Naruto's unmastered 9tails Mode/Rikudou Mode were drawn to show that Bee and Raikage aaaand most Kage are on a different Level YET, just wait. I'm sure Sasuke+EMS is going to be great and so will Narutos Rikudou Mode or, if he combines, his Rikudou-Sage-Mode when he mastered it.



What, you mean healthy Sasuke with full MS?
Sasuke would probably have the advantage, though Bee's mastery with Samehada might change things.


Also, why is this being brought up again?


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> You asked me for example, i gave you one.



I was hoping you would realize how dumb your example was.  Lightning attacks won't do anything to Bee.

Your Example

Bloodlusted Sasuke goes for the Chidori Lance/Sword.  Not aware of Bee's affinity in Lightning, Bee counters just like in the manga and Sasuke ends up with 8 swords in his ass...just like in the manga

Even if Sasuke hits Bee, Bee would have natural resistance...like Sasuke had resistance to Darui's attack at the Kage Summit. He would receive minimal damage.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

Mangekyō_Obito said:


> So in other words Naruto kept up with Raikage even with his sprained ankle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not sure he sprained his ankle but rather wanted to increase his speed. unless black pheonix can translate japanese.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I wonder if time slows down for minato, their's no way he can do this with a split second thought.



That's why I've been saying that Minato has planned and prepared his moves in the time it took A to cover the distance between them and not that he is for some implausible reason only able to detect A when he's an inch away from hitting and him. He's only waiting for the last possible moment to execute his plans.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol, Raikage went V2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> I was hoping you would realize how dumb your example was.  Lightning attacks won't do anything to Bee.
> 
> Your Example
> 
> ...



i'm pretty sure sasuke chidori'd bee before and it only stunned him for a few seconds


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

I guess this has been the speed training in RM mode. Gotta give some credit to kishi to make this somewhat more interesting than normal training parts.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> What, you mean healthy Sasuke with full MS?
> Sasuke would probably have the advantage, though Bee's mastery with Samehada might change things.
> 
> 
> Also, why is this being brought up again?



Nah, this would be "Healthy" Sasuke from the Itachi fight...without his MS awakened 

I can understand if ppl are talking about current/future Sasuke vs. Bee, I just can't understand the other crap


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He also has those "regular horns" in his head AND another chakra horns in Kisame fight while in 8-tailed V2:
> Link removed
> 
> So either you are wrong or Bee has Juubi.



No that is different. he is in version 2 and has the bones of the Hachibee.

Here you can see he only has one pair of horns in V1.
Link removed



vered said:


> Bee is using his chakra cloak to create a weapon like attack.just like naruto uses his chakra to create chakra hands.
> Bee used only 3 tails here.all the other things are chakra claok around his clothes and him creating somthing like a hand or horns hand for greater impact.



This is possible, but to still think the most likely option is he positioned two tails to act as horns.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> Bloodlusted Sasuke goes for the Chidori Lance/Sword. Not aware of Bee's affinity in Lightning, Bee counters just like in the manga and Sasuke ends up with 8 swords in his ass...just like in the manga


Lol Bee can't counter Chidori Lance because it's instant. Sasuke could easily decapitated Bee in that fight if he wasn't holding back. 
And chidori that he used in that fight was intented to paralyze Killer bee, not kill him.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm pretty sure sasuke chidori'd bee before and it only stunned him for a few seconds



 Apparently, "bloodlust" means Bee will be decapitated next time though


----------



## Mangekyō_Obito (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> im not sure he sprained his ankle but rather wanted to increase his speed. unless black pheonix can translate japanese.


 

I think BP is right. No ever said Naruto's ankle healed from the time he punched kisame, but then that means that Naruto was able to keep up with Raikage even though he still had a bad ankle.

we need translation asap


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Mangekyō_Obito said:


> So in other words Naruto kept up with Raikage even with his sprained ankle?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he has to be hit specifically there


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> That's why I've been saying that Minato has planned and prepared his moves in the time it took A to cover the distance between them and not that he is for some implausible reason only able to detect A when he's an inch away from hitting and him. He's only waiting for the last possible moment to execute his plans.



yeah, i think his special kunai also serves as a time key that can slow down time.

but thats just a theory.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> No that is different. he is in version 2 and has the bones of the Hachibee.
> 
> Here you can see he only has one pair of horns in V1.
> Link removed
> ...



no your option is the least likely option actually and i explained why.
the V2 against kisame proves this as well never mind that it has bones(its just a stronger version of the same attack).he created a shape with his bijuu chakra.this is shape manipulation.
the tails appear at the back and only there.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> yeah, i think his special kunai also serves as a time key that can slow down time.
> 
> but thats just a theory.



That would be H4X as hell if true.


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> no your option is the least likely option actually and i explained why.
> the V2 against kisame proves this as well never mind that it has bones(its just a stronger version of the same attack).he created a shape with his bijuu chakra.this is shape manipulation.
> the tails appear at the back and only there.



Yeah, this is it. Not tails, just shape manipulation to create horns as weapons to enhance his Lariat.

+reps


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> no your option is the least likely option actually and i explained why.
> the V2 against kisame proves this as well never mind that it has bones(asicly just a stronger version of the same attack.he created a shape with his bijuu chakra.this is shape manipulation.
> the tails appear at the back and only there.



No we have seen from when Naruto fights, in V2 he automatically gains the bones on top of his shroud.
Link removed
This is just like Bee. 

Nothing has hinted Been can create shape with his Bijuu chakra apart from his 8 tails. What you suggest hardly makes any sense. You are saying Bee went only 3 tails, but then shaped his Bijuu shroud to create in effect 2 more tails as horns. 

Ockham's razor. He simply used 2 tails as horns.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 15, 2011)

So Minato uses Hiraishin and thaen a tagged variation, where is this non-hiriashin speed people are speaking of? Why wouldn't the Raikage include Hiraishin into his previous statement, it's not like he saw anything else.


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> No that is different. he is in version 2 and has the bones of the Hachibee.
> 
> Here you can see he only has one pair of horns in V1.
> Link removed
> ...



Against Kisame, he sprouted more tails while chakra was still covered his scarf, tassels and sword in the same manner.

He has one pair of horns in version 1 because he didn't shape the chakra on his arm into that form. He clearly used his sword to attack instead.

What am I reading?

[1][2]

The above examples showcase his using V1; V2 is the same, just stronger. The horns don't count as tails, because frankly, they aren't tails.



arednad said:


> No we have seen from when Naruto fights, in V2 he automatically gains the bones on top of his shroud.
> Link removed
> This is just like Bee.
> 
> ...



Yes, it doesn't make sense that the user can shape the chakra of the Bijuu cloak. You say that as if we haven't seen Naruto shape the Bijuu chakra to form extra arms or even another copy of the upper portion of his body.

Did Naruto use a tail for an arm here: [3]

How many tails did Naruto use to create this: [4]


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> i'm pretty sure sasuke chidori'd bee before and it only stunned him for a few seconds



The chidori didn't even stun him. it was the fact he was drenched in Suigetsu's water (heh) that allowed the chidori to be successful. Bee was TANKING everything (RIP) Team Taka was throwing at him. 


FACT.


JihaD


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

> Killer Bee called injured Sasuke the strongest guy he ever fought. Healthy Sasuke would be stronger than Bee(without Samehada)



Okay, fangirl. Clearly, Sasuke getting killed twice doesn't mean anything to you.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Nah, this would be "Healthy" Sasuke from the Itachi fight...without his MS awakened
> 
> I can understand if ppl are talking about current/future Sasuke vs. Bee, I just can't understand the other crap



Oh yeah.
Maybe if he had some decent information on Bee's abilities and wasn't acting like a total retard, he would have done a lot better, atleast in terms of damage evasion, but still his chances of landing a finishing blow on Bee back then would have still been very slim.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

arednad said:


> No we have seen from when Naruto fights, in V2 he automatically gains the bones on top of his shroud.
> Link removed
> This is just like Bee.
> 
> ...



Dude, do you remember Naruto's recent training where B taught him to change his shroud in the shape of his hands? And you question B's ability to form horns out of it?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

im still wondering how the fk minato got the mark on killerbee without him or the fodder noticing.. They were up in the tree, the hiraishin kunai seen are on the ground..  How did he not feel him touch him?  maybe we're missing a page..


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

Hmm... Samehada indeed must've absorbed "V2". As A hits the ground the shroud is already gone. I doubt he'd deactivate a thing that acts as armour before he hits the ground himself.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

FinalJutsu : It was when he cut the tentacle last chapter


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hmm... Samehada indeed must've absorbed "V2". As A hits the ground the shroud is already gone. I doubt he'd deactivate a thing that acts as armour before he hits the ground himself.



But doesn't the user have to grab hold of the hilt for it to work like that?

Or am i mistaken here?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Oh yeah.
> Maybe if he had some decent information on Bee's abilities and wasn't acting like a total retard, he would have done a lot better, but still his chances of landing a finishing blow on Bee back then would have still been very slim.



Sasuke wasn't any more stupid in his fight against B than he was in his other fights. He's always been that cocksure and somewhat reckless type of fighter who was always convinced of his imagined superiority.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Lol Bee can't counter Chidori Lance because it's instant. Sasuke could easily decapitated Bee in that fight if he wasn't holding back.
> And chidori that he used in that fight was intented to paralyze Killer bee, not kill him.



Ok, so he intended to stun after Suigetsu told him to go for the kill? C'mon, you know Chidori isn't going to do shit against Bee.  Chidori, Chidori Lance, Chidori Current, w/e.  Sasuke couldn't beat Bee no matter what back then and you need to accept that.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Lol Bee can't counter Chidori Lance because it's instant. Sasuke could easily decapitated Bee in that fight if he wasn't holding back.
> And chidori that he used in that fight was intented to paralyze Killer bee, not kill him.



Sasuke DIED TWICE in that fight. 

1st when Bee wtfpwn'd him with Taijutsu (his Hook/7 sword style)

2nd when Bee Lariated his creamy middle into oblivion after Sasuke attempted Tykoyomi (sp). 

Karin and Juugo saved him both times. 

Chidoris not doing shit to Bee because he's a Raiton type.


JihaD


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2011)

Well another week and Minato still impressing me.


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> no your option is the least likely option actually and i explained why.
> the V2 against kisame proves this as well never mind that it has bones(its just a stronger version of the same attack).he created a shape with his bijuu chakra.this is shape manipulation.
> *the tails appear at the back and only there*.


sometimes how simple a answer can be 
+rep(though you hardly need any)


----------



## Tengu (Jun 15, 2011)

So there will be no more flashbacks? after this chapter


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Dude, do you remember Naruto's recent training where B taught him to change his shroud in the shape of his hands? And you question B's ability to form horns out of it?



Perhaps you are right.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> So there will be no more flashbacks? after this chapter


No, never again!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

at end of battle Killerbee fled for his life...from Sasuke just with amateratsu...so it's irrelevant how he tricked Sasuke twice with fake fainting/genjtutsu and raiton sword thing in middle of battle......


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (Jun 15, 2011)

*So more black on black crime dame...............*


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Sasuke wasn't any more stupid in his fight against B than he was in his other fights. He's always been that cocksure and somewhat reckless type of fighter who was always convinced of his imagined superiority.



True enough, but this is one of those times where he had very little to work with and didn't have all that much with which to back up his arrogance.
In his other battles he always had some defensive trump card hidden, to rely on even if his Sharingan should not be enough. He had just recently lost pretty much all of them 

Hence the stupidity.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

so it's finally confirmed, V1 raikage>Rm naruto.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> im still wondering how the fk minato got the mark on killerbee without him or the fodder noticing.. They were up in the tree, the hiraishin kunai seen are on the ground..  How did he not feel him touch him?  maybe we're missing a page..



When he cut him. 

Same way he got it on the Rock Chuunin Fodder. (Kakashi Gaiden)

Same way he got it on Madara.

If he is able to touch you, your getting a seal, and its esssentially fight over. 

The Kunai's are only the set-up for FTG, not the full technique.

JihaD


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Sasuke DIED TWICE in that fight.
> 
> 1st when Bee wtfpwn'd him with Taijutsu (his Hook/7 sword style)
> 
> ...



Sasuke died three times that fight actually  Suigetsu was also the one to stop Hachibi's Bijudama. While Sasuke couldnt do shit to stop that attack

After this chapter I've come to reliase that Bee is a fuckin beast. Definitely stronger then Raikage (still has V1 & V2) Even though A is possibly faster in V2, B is still stronger


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> so it's finally confirmed, V1 raikage>Rm naruto.



Yess V1 Raikage *faster* the sprained ankle Naruto RM

Also V1 appereantly doesnt increase brute strength, only reflexes.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto simply re-injured his ankle or was he running on a sprained ankle the whole time


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> True enough, but this is one of those times where he had very little to work with and didn't have all that much with which to back up his arrogance.
> In his other battles he always had some defensive trump card hidden, to rely on even if his Sharingan should not be enough. He had just recently lost pretty much all of them
> 
> Hence the stupidity.


While gaining MS which is huge and three really strong teammates, so I guess it balances, oh wait, makes this fight more interesting in B's favor?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> so it's finally confirmed, V1 raikage>Rm naruto.



Can you prove Naruto has actually gone all out and Raikage was using V2 this chapter and Naruto was still able to block his attacks and this is when Naruto has yet to attack A


----------



## korykal (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Lol Bee can't counter Chidori Lance because it's instant. Sasuke could easily decapitated Bee in that fight if he wasn't holding back.
> And chidori that he used in that fight was intented to paralyze Killer bee, not kill him.



Chidori Lance is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar from instant .  Maybe you meant Sasuke is fast with it once it's activated but B allready showed he can keep up with sasuke in their sword fight .

About today , wow , b>a , I'm suprised


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Yess V1 Raikage *faster* the sprained ankle Naruto RM
> 
> Also V1 appereantly doesnt increase brute strength, only reflexes.



we still don't have the translation. we have no idea whether naruto's ankle is still hurt or not. 

I'm talking about speed I have no idea what the second sentence has to do with anything.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Yess V1 Raikage *faster* the sprained ankle Naruto RM
> 
> Also V1 appereantly doesnt increase brute strength, only reflexes.



where did you get these?


> we still don't have the translation. we have no idea whether naruto's ankle is still hurt or not.


just used google trans about those words...seems just these words...
however also,etc  nothing about ankle.


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 15, 2011)

all i can say is.. BLACK POWAAAAA!!!


----------



## Andrelik (Jun 15, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> True enough, but this is one of those times where he had very little to work with and didn't have all that much with which to back up his arrogance.
> In his other battles he always had some defensive trump card hidden, to rely on even if his Sharingan should not be enough. He had just recently lost pretty much all of them
> 
> Hence the stupidity.



Sometimes he got trump cards but one of the best things about Sasuke is his ability to analyze the opponent's jutsus while fighting.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> But doesn't the user have to grab hold of the hilt for it to work like that?
> 
> Or am i mistaken here?



Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt. Samehada has a will of its own, so I'd say it can eat chakra when it wants, especially when it serves to protect its master.

Though still, it might be a condition. I just don't really see why A would turn off an armour before an impact willingly either.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> at end of battle Killerbee fled for his life...from Sasuke just with amateratsu...so it's irrelevant how he tricked Sasuke twice with fake fainting/genjtutsu and raiton sword thing in middle of battle......



Yeah...what's relevant is the fact Sasuke would have died from those two tricks...so Amaterasu is irrelevant


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> Can you prove Naruto has actually gone all out and Raikage was using V2 this chapter and Naruto was still able to block his attacks and this is when Naruto has yet to attack A



raikage didn't use v2 till the end of the chapter when he and bee clashed. he was fighting naruto in v1.


----------



## Devil Kings (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> im still wondering how the fk minato got the mark on killerbee without him or the fodder noticing.. They were up in the tree, the hiraishin kunai seen are on the ground..  How did he not feel him touch him?  maybe we're missing a page..



He probably tagged Bee, when he sliced off Bee's tentacle in the last chapter. Well that seems to be the best reasoning to me.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> True enough, but this is one of those times where he had very little to work with and didn't have all that much with which to back up his arrogance.
> In his other battles he always had some defensive trump card hidden, to rely on even if his Sharingan should not be enough. He had just recently lost pretty much all of them
> 
> Hence the stupidity.



I would venture to say gaining the Mangekyo + Madara's Uchiha story of superiority made him believe in his own abilities FAR more than any trump card. 

He simply believed at that point he couldn't be beaten.


JihaD


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

so is this a different fight between minato/raikage?  Maybe they followed minato when he left.. Not sure why bee would still have his tentacle out otherwise.


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> at end of battle *Killerbee fled for his life*...from Sasuke just with amateratsu...so it's irrelevant how he tricked Sasuke twice with fake fainting/genjtutsu and raiton sword thing in middle of battle......


yes...singing rap was killing him,so he fled to learn enca...


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> so is this a different fight between minato/raikage?  Maybe they followed minato when he left.. Not sure why bee would still have his tentacle out otherwise.



it's the same fight, a continuation of last weeks.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> so is this a different fight between minato/raikage?  Maybe they followed minato when he left.. Not sure why bee would still have his tentacle out otherwise.



No it's the same fight .. Minato cut Be's tentacle and left ther a tag.. Then he retreat saying those words to A .. The moment Minato turned around to retreat A proceded to dash forward to hit him , but Minato off-guard reacted and used hiraishin to move behind Bee ..


----------



## MS81 (Jun 15, 2011)

Neomaster121 said:


> lol at raikage thinking he figured out the 4th weakness



nothing funny about this bro, that his weakness is within the scrolls from the Kunai!!!


----------



## vagnard (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol... Base Bee > V2 Raikage


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> No it's the same fight .. Minato cut Be's tentacle and left ther a tag.. Then he retreat saying those words to A .. The moment Minato turned around to retreat A proceded to dash forward to hit him , but Minato off-guard reacted and used hiraishin to move behind Bee ..




yeah that makes sense, wow raikage is a lil bitch than lol


----------



## Nuzents (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't see why people are comparing Sasuke and Bee, to Bee and A.  Sure Sasuke avoided Bee.  But Bee and A wanted to compare the strength of their tech.  Its like Naruto and Sasuke always crash their jutsu against each other, they have a history to want to see who is stronger.   Could Sasuke jump behind Naruto and stab him in the back...maybe, but he rather charge and see if he can overpower rasegan.  He will save stabbing in the back for Sakura lol


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> While gaining MS which is huge and three really strong teammates, so I guess it balances, oh wait, makes this fight more interesting in B's favor?



At that point the MS offered him no proper defense to rely on in sudden surprise attacks which he himself pretty much walks into, so it probably didn't even make it more interesting for Bee


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> at end of battle Killerbee fled for his life...from Sasuke just with amateratsu...so it's irrelevant how he tricked Sasuke twice with fake fainting/genjtutsu and raiton sword thing in middle of battle......



No, its not.

Sasuke NEVER gets to activate Amateratsu if he DIES after the first of Bees two kill moves. 

Sasuke's teammates saving him THREE different times from Bee get him to that point. (Hook, Lariat, Bijuu Ball)

People really do act like that fight was 4 v 1, with some keeping track of all Bees movements, coordinated attacks, and combo attacks, and bee was EFFORTLESSLY beating the shit out of all three of them.

By Bee's own admission, he got CARRIED away transforming, because he didn't NEED to to beat them. 

Don't ignore the entire forest just to wank at the tree. 

Sasuke simply was able to beat Bee one on one, and no amount of battledoming, fandom, or speculation will change this manga fact. 


JihaD


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> I wonder if Naruto simply re-injured his ankle or was he running on a sprained ankle the whole time



Probably explains why Bee could keep up with him.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

I know and Minato spared Bee's life


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Lol... Base Bee > V2 Raikage



Or maybe Samehada ate Raikage's chakra


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

well i posted the script.
theres some action and talk about naruto and his RM as well so i hope somone will translate soon.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Lol... Base Bee > V2 Raikage



yeah it's definately starting to make sense why taka could struggle so much against bee, then turn around and just plow through raikage.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> raikage didn't use v2 till the end of the chapter when he and bee clashed. he was fighting naruto in v1.



I think you should have a closer look the shroud when he hit Naruto was V2 judging by the size of the shroud and the fact his hair was spiking like it did when he dodged Amaterasu.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh now i get it i think. When A said that he had to lower his lariat to match B's, hee must've kept B's bizu chakra out of equation. I mean,come one...anybody sane would think that A has to lower his lariat to match B's with everything...B's everything being full fledged hachibi? no. So B must have used Bizu chakra previously to match A,cause he couldn't do that in base mode. Now he finally can.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I know and Minato spared Bee's life



It's still debatable as to what would have occured exactly ...


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> At that point the MS offered him no proper defense to rely on in sudden surprise attacks which he himself pretty much walks into, so it probably didn't even make it more interesting for Bee



Dude, 

Sasuke TRIED to out-taijutsu Bee.

failed. Miserably.

Went to chakra Conduction. 

fail. Miserably.

had to be SAVED by Karin.

went to MS Genjutsu.

failed. Miserably.

had to be SAVED by Juugo.

Bee decides to transform. Use Bijuu-Dama.

Suigetsu SAVES the entire team.

Sasuke simply ran into a MUCH stronger opponent. 

It happens.


JihaD


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> It's still debatable as to what would have occured exactly ...



What ? Minato was with a Kunai in Bee's neck , what could happen ? Bee's Death no ? If Bee could counter Minato would be dead and he wasn't until the Kyuubi night so ..


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> I think you should have a closer look the shroud when he hit Naruto was V2 judging by the size of the shroud and the fact his hair was spiking like it did when he dodged Amaterasu.



no look at the picture when he punches naruto, his hair is still laying in cornrows. then look at when he lariats bee, he's on that super saiyan type shit.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> At that point the MS offered him no proper defense to rely on in sudden surprise attacks which he himself pretty much walks into, so it probably didn't even make it more interesting for Bee


His sharingan was fast enough to read B's linear movements. Same like Yondaime, he could have used that added reaction to his advantage. But it was his vanity for relying on the sharingan's doujutsus only instead and doing full offense before getting knowledge about opponent.

But seeing as you weren't opposing that claim of his stupidity anyways, I'm now confused as to what the debate was


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> Oh now i get it i think. When A said that he had to lower his lariat to match B's, hee must've kept B's bizu chakra out of equation. I mean,come one...anybody sane would think that A has to lower his lariat to match B's with everything...B's everything being full fledged hachibi? no. So B must have used Bizu chakra previously to match A,cause he couldn't do that in base mode. Now he finally can.




When that convo started, Bee was NOT the new jinchuuriki. He was made that way afterwords.


JihaD


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

i wonder what rest 8 pages holding...


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> I would venture to say gaining the Mangekyo + Madara's Uchiha story of superiority made him believe in his own abilities FAR more than any trump card.
> 
> He simply believed at that point he couldn't be beaten.
> 
> ...


Could be.

Still doesn't make it any less stupid though 


Sniffers said:


> Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt. Samehada has a will of its own, so I'd say it can eat chakra when it wants, especially when it serves to protect its master.
> 
> Though still, it might be a condition. I just don't really see why A would turn off an armour before an impact willingly either.



Ah yeah, forgot about that moment. It probably just gives chakra by just touching the owner with its hilt.

...that sounded rude.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

at google translate:



> Minutes and still do to unite Brother Bee! You idiot! This guy!
> Thanks Bee Chirinaru uncle! !
> *Agents, as it has naruto penis cum relational octopus and Chile - Bee*
> Collapse together Bichirinaru
> Agent Hokage! ! Kisama help me too!


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow... here I was thinking Minato blitzed Killer B, but Killer B actually made it a stand-off.

Massive Killer B hype this day.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I know and Minato spared Bee's life



The fodder that was with Bee and A probably retired after seeing how Minato owned both of them


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> When that convo started, Bee was NOT the new jinchuuriki. He was made that way afterwords.
> 
> 
> JihaD



I know. But i was trying to find the logic why against kisame B had to use bizu cloak to _match_ A's lariat,whereas now he trumped A's lariat in base.

Also B said his aim was to trump A's lariat...judging the way Kishimoto works and from the reaction of characters in this chapter,this chapter is where he's done it for the first time.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

Dat Bee . He and Minato could have taken each other out


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato and Bee why are you so amazing?


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

damn so bee would have killed minato too, this dude really is one of the strongest.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Wow... here I was thinking Minato blitzed Killer B, but Killer B actually made it a stand-off.
> 
> Massive Killer B hype this day.




wth are u talking about?  minato was about to kill bee..


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wth are u talking about?  minato was about to kill bee..




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> wth are u talking about?  minato was about to kill bee..



check the page bee was about to gut minato, the two would have killed each other.

edit: damn ninja'd again


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Wow... here I was thinking Minato blitzed Killer B, but *Killer B actually made it a stand-off.*
> 
> Massive Killer B hype this day.



Did he now?


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

nvm new pics, let me see


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

it's official *Kumo* run this bitch


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Baidu not working, can onyone please rehost?


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

Proof that speed alone doesn't win a battle . Dat Bee


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> it's official *Kumo* run this bitch



 Got damn KUMO!


----------



## Tregis (Jun 15, 2011)

Dat Killer B


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

Well Killer B just reacted to Minato and A is supposed to have better reflexes and be faster than him so... what happened last chapter was simply due to the element of surprise. Both A and Killer B were unfamiliar with Hiraishin and that surprise is what created the opening.

I knew it was that. After all, we already had confirmation that A's reaction speed exceeded that of Minato while in his Raiton Shroud. In movement speed Minato will always reign supreme though.


Dat Killer B.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 15, 2011)

Kumo in da house


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> Proof that speed alone doesn't win a battle . Dat Bee



please bee is only half the magic, as long as your black and from kumo

you win


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

> After all, we already had confirmation that A's reaction speed exceeded that of Minato while in his Raiton Shroud



Wut?............

Minato and Bee are great.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

If you noticed A is getting less and less hype while Minato and Bee just skyrocket ..

A didn't hit Minato even once and lost in a Lariat Contest with his brother , Minato managed to evade Raikage's fastest hits to times and one being off-guard ..


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Having no clue wtf is going on because pics are not loading is annoying 

Did B react to Minato and gain advantage on him?


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 15, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Got damn KUMO!



Dat Kumooooo!!


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> What about the Jay?



jay was puerto rican


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Having no clue wtf is going on because pics are not loading is annoying
> 
> Did B react to Minato and gain advantage on him?



check that tyki guys post on the last page. he has the picture in spoiler.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

bee he just did a scene from  blade on minato


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Dude,
> 
> Sasuke TRIED to out-taijutsu Bee.
> 
> ...


He knew he'd be fighting a jin from the start. He had means to gather info, yet the only thing he did the whole time was put everything into useless offense and put no little to no effort into self-preservation or gathering info.

I'm not arguing that Sasuke could have beaten Bee at the time. Bee definitely was stronger. It just seems he could have done better without looking like a total ragdoll for Bee to play with  He definitely had the requirements met.

More than anything it just seemed to be one big hype battle written for Bee and to show how much Sasuke really needs the power of wuv and fwends in his life or some corny trash like that.


adee said:


> His sharingan was fast enough to read B's linear movements. Same like Yondaime, he could have used that added reaction to his advantage. But it was his vanity for relying on the sharingan's doujutsus only instead and doing full offense before getting knowledge about opponent.
> 
> But seeing as you weren't opposing that claim of his stupidity anyways, I'm now confused as to what the debate was



Well, it was pretty much about him being more stupid than usual, considering he had just lost pretty much all means to back up his usual arrogance.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> He did this without knowledge or preparation though. Naruto vs. Pain had Naruto at the peak of his game and knowledge. Even this chapter shows that most ninjas that are prepared to fight a big battle with someone of greater capacity are usually overprepared and ready for anything.
> 
> Sasuke wasn't ready for what Bee had, therefore his performance was lacking on his part not the fact he was inferior.



No it didn't.

Naruto LITERALLY got all his info on Pain as the fight was IN PROGRESS. He didn't come in prepared with nothing but his SM battery and his Summons.

Matter of fact, the majority of fights in Naruto are this way-- they may have cursory knowledge of their opponent, but they learn how to COUNTER on the fly. 

Sasuke ASSUMED he had counters for all of Bees abilities as a jinchuriki. He ASSUMED MS would be enough to stop him. 

His Hubris didnt' allow him to believe a mere Jinchuuriki could shit on his Sharingan. Nothing more, nothing less.


JihaD


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> If you noticed A is getting less and less hype while Minato and Bee just skyrocket ..
> 
> A didn't hit Minato even once and lost in a Lariat Contest with his brother , Minato managed to evade Raikage's fastest hits to times and one being off-guard ..



A still gets massive hype for being able to block Rm naruto while he's off guard, while still being in V1


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Having no clue wtf is going on because pics are not loading is annoying
> 
> Did B react to Minato and gain advantage on him?



Minato appears behind Bee and says something. Raikage then thinks he must have tagged him when he cut the tentacle. Next panel it shows Bee had one of his blades pointing at Minato's stomach while Minato simply "...." with his kunai pointing at Bee's head. 

Minato then says something and then it cuts off back to Naruto and company.


----------



## Grimzilla (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Knowing these two, they probably fist bumped and made friends

This proves B surpassed A a long time ago. B just didn't want to hurt A's feelings


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2011)

Jeez Minato just....


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Having no clue wtf is going on because pics are not loading is annoying
> 
> Did B react to Minato and gain advantage on him?



Not the advantage. Killer B just had a sword pointing at Minato's gut while Minato had a kunai at Killer B's neck.


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 15, 2011)

Fvck! What's this? Bee gradually climbing up the ranks to become one of my favourite charac... 

Oh Kishi.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee, you fucking monster. 

He actually reacted to the Flying Thunder God technique in time to prepare a counterattack. Only Kumo.

Only Kumo.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 15, 2011)

So Raikage got knocked on his ass by lil brother? :rofl

Where is your God now, Raikage-wankers?


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

injured Sasuke just with amatersatsu > bee




> check the page bee was about to gut minato, the two would have killed each other.


not working....how?


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Not the advantage. Killer B just had a sword pointing at Minato's gut while Minato had a kunai at Killer B's neck.



......Bee would have survived 

*DAT KUMO!!!!*


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems an interesting chapter


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Only Kumo.



You mean *always* Kumo


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Bee is obviously Kishi't new Sasuke in terms of wank now.


And some Sasuke fans are obviously butthurt


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 15, 2011)

Kumo be dat village


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Having no clue wtf is going on because pics are not loading is annoying
> 
> Did B react to Minato and gain advantage on him?



Don't know what happened with these pictures


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Fvck! What's this? Bee gradually climbing up the ranks to become one of my favourite charac...
> 
> Oh Kishi.



Still convinced Killer Bee's reckless behavior is likely to cost him his life. But I am supportive of him and Naruto. Tellin the Raikage like it is.


----------



## Penance (Jun 15, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Bee, you fucking monster.
> 
> He actually reacted to the Flying Thunder God technique in time to prepare a counterattack. Only Kumo.
> 
> Only Kumo.



Kumo does have their specialties...


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Well Killer B just reacted to Minato and A is supposed to have better reflexes and be faster than him so... what happened last chapter was simply due to the element of surprise. Both A and Killer B were unfamiliar with Hiraishin and that surprise is what created the opening.
> 
> I knew it was that. *After all, we already had confirmation that A's reaction speed exceeded that of Minato while in his Raiton Shroud. In movement speed Minato will always reign supreme though.
> *
> ...




So A'll get more time to enjoy his death..is that what you are getting at?

this reflex debate is the lamest thing i've seen on NF


----------



## Rod (Jun 15, 2011)

It seems certain the flashback will continue in next chapter, at least from the looks of how the panel stops as of now.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> He treated Bee like a loser the entire fight and had little resources on his powers.



That doesn't make any sense. He nearly lost his life moments into the fight. Is that not enough reason to take Bee seriously?


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

And again Sasaki's tweet was kinda related to the chapter. Both A and B echo Kakashi's sentiments of not allowing their comerades to die. A kept B in Kumo because he was a bit overprotective and the reason why B finally found the resolve to outdo his brother is to protect him.

Now that A finally realizes that I hope the three can convince Naruto to make camp for the night and to finish mastering RM before entering the battlefield. This fight clearly showed that Naruto doesn't yet have a handle on his new power.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

well it seems that bee surpassed his brother during the chapter as at first he didnt  budge the raikage at V1 but later he did vith V2.
naruto needs to gain control over his mode more but that will happen later.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> Don't know what happened with these pictures



That pic doesn't work and the site too .. It's not our fault


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Rod said:


> It seems certain the flashback will continue in next chapter, at least from the looks of how the panel stops as of now.



Fine by me, I want to see that fight as Kages.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> injured Sasuke just with amatersatsu > bee
> 
> 
> 
> not working....how?



I love how you conviently leave out the part where Hachibi EXPLICTELY states that Bee was WINNING the fight and didn't NEED to use him.

But ok. Your gonna keep believing that Sasuke could have somehow solo'd Bee despite ALL the knowledge to the contrary. 


JihaD


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> ......Bee would have survived
> 
> *DAT KUMO!!!!*



Ohhh.. IF statements. I love them.

If Minato had stabbed Bee's head, Bee would have stabbed Minato's stomach. Minato teleports back to Konoha and gets medical attention. Bee dies from Kunai on head?  

You next!

Bee was boss the minute he destroyed Sasuke and was introduced.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 15, 2011)

You guys realise Raikage was owning Bee & Naruto @ the same time right ?


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> jay was puerto rican



 why the fuck can't I rep you


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> You mean *always* Kumo



:ho



Penance said:


> Kumo does have their specialties...



That they do. This village has it all.


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

shyakugaun said:


> You guys realise Raikage was owning Bee & Naruto @ the same time right ?



And you realise that after going V2 he was owned by Base Bee right ?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

lathia said:


> Ohhh.. IF statements. I love them.
> 
> If Minato had stabbed Bee's head, Bee would have stabbed Minato's stomach. Minato teleports back to Konoha and gets medical attention. Bee dies from Kunai on head?
> 
> ...



:datkunaiinthehead


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> Don't know what happened with these pictures


cannot find server 


vered said:


> well it seems that bee surpassed his brother during the chapter as at first he didnt  budge the raikage at V1 but later he did vith V2.
> naruto needs to gain control over his mode more but that will happen later.



What budge during V1 thing are you referring to? blocking A's punch on Naruto?


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Not the advantage.* Killer B just had a sword pointing at Minato's gut*  while Minato had a kunai at Killer B's neck.





lathia said:


> *Next panel it shows Bee had one of his blades pointing at Minato's stomach* while Minato simply "...." with his kunai pointing at Bee's head.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

A lost his shroud while in contact with Killer B twice now. It must be Samehada...


----------



## corsair (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> He treated Bee like a loser the entire fight and had little resources on his powers.



The entire fight? Sasuke treated someone like a loser who almost killed him three times in a row?

Man, that Sasuke is an idiot.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That pic doesn't work and the site too .. It's not our fault



They must Bee hatin' the fact that Killer Bee could have killed Minato  .


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> why the fuck can't I rep you



Mods felt i was soo badass, that i would break the rep system


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A lost his shroud while in contact with Killer B twice. It must be Samehada...



I agree with this statement.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

lathia said:


> Ohhh.. IF statements. I love them.
> 
> If Minato had stabbed Bee's head, Bee would have stabbed Minato's stomach. Minato teleports back to Konoha and gets medical attention. Bee dies from Kunai on head?
> 
> ...



  

Ummmmm.....ummmmmm Gimme a minute!


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> And you realise that after going V2 he was owned by Base Bee right ?



the power of love
but this chapter does show raikage was a beast, he took on both at the same time


----------



## Egotism (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow Tsunade good job, now you wanna make yourself relevant. -____-

A was kicking ass at the start but Bee handled that ass.... no pun intended


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 15, 2011)

what the hell is V1/V2 Raikage?


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

If he lost the shroud or not , Samehada is Killer Bee's weapon now so it's part of his strenght like it was with Kisame .. So that only means Current Bee > Raikage , nothing more nothing less ..

That's like saying A is only going fast because he uses Raiton no Yoroi without it he would be dead by RM Naruto .. Or saying if Minato's Hiraishin didn't teleport him he would be dead .. But that's what happens so there's no what-if


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> And you realise that after going V2 he was owned by Base Bee right ?



in a strength battle yes


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Then why the hell did Sasuke say he underestimated him at the end of the fight, Sasuke didn't take Bee seriously. He would have won if he fought with the knowledge of full capabilites of his powers and a Jinchurikis. Like he did with Deidara, he was prepared and actually saw Deidara as a threat to him.
> 
> He treated Bee like a loser the entire fight and had little resources on his powers.



He wasn't prepared for Deidara AT ALL. He didn't know Dei's justu or abilities.

He seen Deidara's seals after the fight began and figured out that Deidara's justu wouldn't work against him.  Raiton >>>Douton. Its the simple. He was able to counter Deidara ONLY because of this. 

And yea, Sasuke took Bee seriously. Even trying to INSINUATE otherwise is a joke and not worth discussing.

But like I said, maybe I'm reading a Manga called "Naruto" written by Masashi Kishimoto, and maybe your reading a fanfiction called "Sasuke" written by Poo Bear. 


JihaD


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> the power of love
> but this chapter does show raikage was a beast, he took on both at the same time



And with only one arm.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Well look at him, he's a clown, and Sasuke thought he wouldn't lose to a idiot like that as well. Apperently Sasuke thinks only his brother and Naruto are worthy opponents.



But he used Amaratsu to make an escape. I think that would suggest he took Bee more than seriously. While he did arrogantly enter this battle (likely thinking himself invincible because he went toe to toe with Itachi), I think he abandoned his miscalculation. The sheer effort he and the others made shows that...


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

Samehada with Bee is all kinds of broken now  *KUMO!*


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> what the hell is V1/V2 Raikage?



Nothing.

Its the fan's explanation for A adding more chakra to his lightning shroud to increase his speed, nothing more. There is no V2. Its just a lightning shroud.


JihaD


----------



## shyakugaun (Jun 15, 2011)

*Kumo be dat village!!!*


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> what the hell is V1/V2 Raikage?



V1 is lightning shroud raikage, the one who's been blitzing naruto, and this chapter took on naruto, and bee

V2 is super saiyan raikage, who slapped the piss out of sasuke


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

lathia said:


> Ohhh.. IF statements. I love them.
> 
> If Minato had stabbed Bee's head, Bee would have stabbed Minato's stomach. Minato teleports back to Konoha and gets medical attention. Bee dies from Kunai on head?
> 
> ...



Minato teleports after being stabbed in the stomach? 

I don't think so, given that being stabbed in the stomatch is probably the worst area to have pain inflicted upon you, I should imagine.

The fact he even reacted to Hiraishin _(the only Shinobi to do so; correct me if I'm wrong on that point)_, why makes you think he wouldn't have unleashed a partial transformation as he did against Kisame? :WOW


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> cannot find server



I can only show you this little image


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Minato teleports after being stabbed in the stomach?
> 
> I don't think so, given that being stabbed in the stomatch is probably the worst area to have pain inflicted upon you, I should imagine :WOW



Ohhh more IFs!

If Danzou was stabbed through the chest and walked for a bit, Minato falls and dies instantaneously?

Can't argue with that!


----------



## corsair (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Minato teleports after being stabbed in the stomach?
> 
> I don't think so, given that being stabbed in the stomatch is probably the worst area to have pain inflicted upon you, I should imagine :WOW



Minato would kind of suck if he couldn't do his signature jutsu when he is hurt, don't you think?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Minato teleports after being stabbed in the stomach?
> 
> I don't think so, given that being stabbed in the stomatch is probably the worst area to have pain inflicted upon you, I should imagine :WOW



Oh I think being stabbed in the head is way worst 



lathia said:


> Ohhh more IFs!
> 
> If Danzou was stabbed through the chest and walked for a bit, Minato falls and dies instantaneously?
> 
> Can't argue with that!



Hahahaha someone rep this man


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

But seriously, reacting to _Hiraishin_ ...


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

it doesn't matter what minato does, bee wins cause he's from *KUMO*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Its the fan's explanation for A adding more chakra to his lightning shroud to increase his speed, nothing more. There is no V2. Its just a lightning shroud.
> 
> ...



So V2 is just fan made bullshit then


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> But seriously, reacting to _Hiraishin_ ...



If he noticed the tag on his tentacle before Minato teleported he could predict it , what's the big deal about it ?


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2011)

Love minato and bee both checkmating each other. Now I can do without all the rapping but Bee is a cool character. Plus he has my babies back so that makes him even cooler in my book.


----------



## Penance (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> *the power of love*
> but this chapter does show raikage was a beast, he took on both at the same time



[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WK0z87WrhGo[/Youtube]

"The power of Love is a curious thing.  *Make a one man weep, make another man sing*..."    The song for Jinchuuriki and Kages


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> But seriously, reacting to _Hiraishin_ ...




I think bee just noticed when minato tagged him.  Notice that bee's arm position is always in that position.  We don't see it for a reason.  He predicted minato might teleport to him i think.  Also, Minato did talk once he teleported to bee, it wasn't as if he was going for the kill the moment he teleported to bee.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> But seriously, reacting to _Hiraishin_ ...



Unless he knew the seal was there (and with Hachibi, its definitely possible), him reacting and KNOWING Minato was going to target him is INSANE. 

As a black man, it makes me proud. 


JihaD


----------



## muishot (Jun 15, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> They must Bee hatin' the fact that Killer Bee could have killed Minato  .



Could have would have don't carry any weight.  At the very least, he could wound Minato while he is killed by Minato.  Anyway, Minato was surprised that he was able to react to his attack.  Bee is very intelligent too.  Kishi treat black people well.  For him to figure out where Minato is going to attack after seeing Minato does it the first time against his brother - according to manga intellect.  

However, that panel only shows that Bee was able to stop Minato in his track.  He was able to stop Minato from killing him by making a counter like that.  But this only proves how great Minato reflexes are.  He is able to stop immediately whereas the Raikage couldn't stop his.  So for all of you Raikage's fans, you should stop this shit about Raikage reflexes being faster.  He is not period.   

The way this flashback ends in this chapter, there will certainly be more flashback in the next chapter where we see Bee goes all out in Bijuu mode and how Minato uses that to create the rasengan.

And I believe in this fight is where Bee finally gains complete control over the Hachibi


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

looks like bee punched naruto


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So V2 is just fan made bullshit then



the *name* is fan made bullshit

the mode actually exists check the sasuke fight, or the raw


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So V2 is just fan made bullshit then



That is correct. 

But don't tell them that. 


JihaD


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

lathia said:


> Ohhh.. IF statements. I love them.
> 
> If Minato had stabbed Bee's head, Bee would have stabbed Minato's stomach. Minato teleports back to Konoha and gets medical attention. Bee dies from Kunai on head?
> 
> ...



Ok, got one!

Minato stabs Bee's head, Bee stabs Minato's stomach...Minato tries to teleport back to Konoha, but doesn't have any tags far enough to make it back in time.  Hachibi magically saves Bee from the fatal blow similiar to Sasuke's stabbing through Naruto's lung. Then this becomes the new Bee!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> the *name* is fan made bullshit
> 
> the mode actually exists check the sasuke fight, or the raw



But its not a MODE!!!

Its the SAME shroud. He just INCREASED his chakra to add to his Shunshin speed (in the case of the sasuke fight, to avoid Amatratsu and counter the MS). 

Nothing more, nothing less. 


jihaD


----------



## Nimander (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Unless he knew the seal was there (and with Hachibi, its definitely possible), him reacting and KNOWING Minato was going to target him is INSANE.
> 
> As a black man, it makes me proud.
> 
> ...



Bee sensing the seal when it was applied to him?  

That IS impressive.  Even Madara didn't have a clue, which is why Minato was able to come back the following chapter and give him some Rasengan back massage

Also, love Tsunade flashing back to Part 1 Naruto and deciding to step in to stop Raikage.  That time-delayed TnJ FTW.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> So V2 is just fan made bullshit then


Pretty much... I've even seen people talking about V1.5


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

lathia said:


> Ohhh more IFs!
> 
> If Danzou was stabbed through the chest and walked for a bit, Minato falls and dies instantaneously?
> 
> Can't argue with that!





Oxtopus said:


> Minato would kind of suck if he couldn't do his signature jutsu when he is hurt, don't you think?





Grαhf said:


> Oh I think being stabbed in the head is way worst



Woah; thee simultaneous posts on the exact same minute 

@*lathia*
What did I say anything about Minato dying instantly? No 

All I said is that being stabbed in the stomach is the most painful area to have pain inflicted upon you.

You're speaking as if Minato has Jiraiya's Sage Mode durability.

@*Oxtopus*
Well bearing in mind the presence of the future Yondaime Raikage; not to mention whether or not the Kunai would have been infused with Raiton - I know it's conjecture, but it's still an interesting possibility.

@*Grαhf*
Yeah being stabbed in the head is worse


----------



## SageRafa (Jun 15, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> Ok, got one!
> 
> Minato stabs Bee's head, Bee stabs Minato's stomach...Minato tries to teleport back to Konoha, but doesn't have any tags far enough to make it back in time.  Hachibi magically saves Bee from the fatal blow similiar to Sasuke's stabbing through Naruto's lung. Then this becomes the new Bee!



But we know Minato has Kunais with tags in his shelter like he saw in Madara's fight .. Show me Bee doing it please , if you use that then I'll say Naruto can control V2 state just because Bee did it .. And we know it doesn't work in that way ..


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> the *name* is fan made bullshit
> 
> the mode actually exists check the sasuke fight, or the raw



Fanboy in denial It's all I see.


V2 isn't a real mode, A just can use more or less chakra depending on the level of his enemy, on Sasuke's case he could start with less chakra, with people like Naruto or Bee he goes all out.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> But its not a MODE!!!
> 
> Its the SAME shroud. He just INCREASED his chakra to add to his Shunshin speed (in the case of the sasuke fight, to avoid Amatratsu and counter the MS).
> 
> ...



okay he increased his chackra to the point where karin commented on it being similair to a tailed beast's.

even if it's not a new mode persay, there is a marked difference in power.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

wow raikage rocks......next Rai vs Killerbee ,Naruto and Tsunade?



> So V2 is just fan made bullshit then


just like killerbee is fan made name,,,and RM is fan made name...


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> *But we know Minato has Kunais with tags in his shelter like he saw in Madara's fight .. *Show me Bee doing it please , if you use that then I'll say Naruto can control V2 state just because Bee did it .. And we know it doesn't work in that way ..



Shoot, forgot about that. 

And I can't...


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> okay he increased his chackra to the point where karin commented on it being similair to a tailed beast's.
> 
> even if it's not a new mode persay, there is a marked difference in power.



Only compared to when he started the fight aganist Sasuke. Aganist powerful enemies, Bee, Naruto, Minato.... A went all out since the beginning.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee sensing the seal when it was applied to him?  

That IS impressive.  Even Madara didn't have a clue, which is why Minato was able to come back the following chapter and give him some Rasengan back massage

Also, love Tsunade flashing back to Part 1 Naruto and deciding to step in to stop Raikage.  That time-delayed TnJ FTW.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jun 15, 2011)

Back Then He Saw Through Raikage's Moves


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

oh i see know A used bee to hit naruto nice move


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Unknown said:


> Only compared to when he started the fight aganist Sasuke. Aganist powerful enemies, *Bee, Naruto*, Minato.... A went all out since the beginning.



okay I won't start with minato because he did say he used his full speed last chapter.

but he definately wasn't going all out with bee or naruto, check the raw. he continued to easily shut down naruto's speed while his hair stayed flat. it was only at the end while against bee that we saw the trademark super saiyan style hair.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 15, 2011)

Kishi has much respect for black people.


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 15, 2011)

lol minato noticed bee's sword after looking to bottom.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

Where's everybody getting the idea that B sensed the jutsu-shiki Minato placed on him?



Unknown said:


> Only compared to when he started the fight aganist Sasuke. Aganist powerful enemies, Bee, Naruto, Minato.... A went all out since the beginning.


We've seen no indication of this so-called "V2" in this confrontation until the end of this week's chapter.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Bee sensing the seal when it was applied to him?
> 
> That IS impressive.  Even Madara didn't have a clue, which is why Minato was able to come back the following chapter and give him some Rasengan back massage
> 
> Also, love Tsunade flashing back to Part 1 Naruto and deciding to step in to stop Raikage.  That time-delayed TnJ FTW.



I'm saying. 

Hachibi would be the only explanation if even MADARA didn't realize he was tagged. 



JihaD


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> If he noticed the tag on his tentacle before Minato teleported he could predict it , what's the big deal about it ?





Final Jutsu said:


> I think bee just noticed when minato tagged him.  Notice that bee's arm position is always in that position.  We don't see it for a reason.  He predicted minato might teleport to him i think.  Also, Minato did talk once he teleported to bee, it wasn't as if he was going for the kill the moment he teleported to bee.





Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Unless he knew the seal was there (and with Hachibi, its definitely possible), him reacting and KNOWING Minato was going to target him is INSANE.
> 
> As a black man, it makes me proud.
> 
> JihaD



He still reacted to Hiraishin 

The Shinobi who've come across Minato and have had Hiraishin unleashed upon them have met their ends, bearing in mind the technqiue suggestively being known by a great many _(thus having prior knowledge)_, so why should this be any different? As it clearly isn't.

Yet Bee prevented it with his rather extraordinary reaction speed; which is what I was saying :WOW


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Where's everybody getting the idea that B sensed the jutsu-shiki Minato placed on him?



The fact that Bee was able to REACT to and COUNTER Minato's FTG when, by all accounts, no one ELSE has been capable of doing so.


JihaD


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> The fact that Bee was able to REACT to and COUNTER Minato's FTG when, by all accounts, no one ELSE has been capable of doing so.
> 
> 
> JihaD



bee is just that badass 

he not a pussy who needs to sense an attack


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 15, 2011)

I was hoping early chapters would be the norm 

i guess we'll get it in 2-3 hours


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee told Minato that Hirashin is jigga-jack wack son.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

*kumo* chapters are the best. 

they bring everyone together in agreement over how badass they are


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Sasuke is just kryptonite for kumo nins




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaiST (Jun 15, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> The fact that Bee was able to REACT to and COUNTER Minato's FTG when, by all accounts, no one ELSE has been capable of doing so.
> 
> 
> JihaD


But how do we know B whipped out his blade the moment Minato appeared behind him? Couldn't he have slipped it out after Minato said what he had to say to A?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

SaiST said:


> But how do we know B whipped out his blade the moment Minato appeared behind him? Couldn't he have slipped it out after Minato said what he had to say to A?



I think the dialogue would help us know what really happened.


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> More than Sasuke?



sasuke was humped by a  black guy. 

he was bitch slapped by a black guy.


so yes


----------



## Penance (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Why does Kishimoto like Kumo so much? Did he have a black girlfriend or something?



...............


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jun 15, 2011)

lol nice bee canceled minato's strike chance minato must of been impressed.
Forgot about the old hirashin tagging minato could do without kunai.

Minato must of prasied bee.

need trans kumo ninjas aint nothing to fuck with.

sandaime raikage will also fuck up the speed tier list.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

SaiST said:


> But how do we know B whipped out his blade the moment Minato appeared behind him? Couldn't he have slipped it out after Minato said what he had to say to A?



The pure fact of the matter he managed to react to it ...

The only known Shinobi at this moment to do so mind you, thus the blade in question is rather irrelevant in this context :WOW


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

i guess it wasnt all because sauce was weakened from itachi, bee was just > raikage.  why sauce got pounded.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Gotta give it to Bee he saw Minato's tactic against A and prepared himself so if he was targeted next he'd at least leave a nice big ol wound in return. Bee continues to receive massive hype I can't wait to see him go all out.


----------



## Klue (Jun 15, 2011)

If you guys turn your attention to the prior chapter, you would notice that Bee already had his sword in that position. It wasn't that difficult for him to aim his sword at the Yondaime, considering how things turn out.

*Edit:* Never mind, it would appear as if Bee put his swords away before the chapter's conclusion.

Bee is just that awesome.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Doesn't seem like Samehada helped Bee, Raiton shroud was still there at the point of impact, only disappeared afterwards. 

Bee be badass


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> The pure fact of the matter he managed to react to it ...
> 
> The only known Shinobi at this moment to do so mind you, thus the blade in question is rather irrelevant in this context :WOW



You are jumping to conclusions of Bee reacting to Hirashin.

This is what happens when Minato uses Hirashin at full force:

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt

You get stabbed without even noticing, if Minato wanted to kill Bee he would have done the same thing he did to Madara, but instead he was using Bee to prove his point to the Raikage.

Like I said the dialogue would help us know what really happen.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Gotta give it to Bee he saw Minato's tactic against A and prepared himself so if he was targeted next he'd at least leave a nice big ol wound in return. Bee continues to receive massive hype I can't wait to see him go all out.



Well we'll only continue to do so, as never forget the only Shinobi to whom Madara has given quite a great deal of respect and admiration to are Shodai, Itachi and Bee; and that's quite an encouraging thought.

And that was at least 10+ years ago and without the presence of Samehada, which is the frightening thought considering what on earth he'd capable of now lol


----------



## lathia (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> The pure fact of the matter he managed to react to it ...
> 
> The only known Shinobi at this moment to do so mind you, thus the blade in question is rather irrelevant in this context :WOW



You say that and the argument Minato fans will use will be. 

"If Minato had killing intent he would have killed him the moment he teleported. He didn't have to wait and talk to Raikage." 

Again, nothing but IFs. Kishi won't allow Bee or A to die on the hands of Minato. What is clear is that he outclassed both of them. It's plot and that's how it goes.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 15, 2011)

adee said:


> Doesn't seem like Samehada helped Bee, Raiton shroud was still there at the point of impact, only disappeared afterwards.
> 
> Bee be badass


I can't imagine it didn't.  I mean, we know and saw that it sucks away the Raikage's raiton armor.  It takes some amount of time for the samehada to absorb chakra, however.  So, he might still have the armor at some point in the lariat duel, but it's weaker because of the samehada.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Well we'll only continue to do so, as never forget the only Shinobi to whom Madara has given quite a great deal of respect and admiration to are Shodai, Itachi and Bee; and that's quite an encouraging thought.
> 
> And that was at least 10+ years ago and without the presence of Samehada, which is the frightening thought considering what on earth he'd capable of now lol



The only bad thing about Bee gaining so much hype is who ever fights him be Sasuke or Madara it'll only mean he will end up dying. 

We really can't have a scenario of Naruto in full control of his new power along with Kyuubi's assistance combo'd with Bee in a fight. That's just to much win.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

bee runs this mofo joint.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 15, 2011)

Cool spoilers. I love the way things were settled in the present, deciding it with a Lariat contest between A and Bee is pretty awesome.

There is a panel showing the Sandaime Raikage just died, wonder how that went. Also, I agree that there should be a bit more flashback in the next chapter, because we didn't get to see what happened with that little Bee's sword vs Minato's Hiraishin kunai part...



bearzerger said:


> And again Sasaki's tweet was kinda related to the chapter. Both A and B echo Kakashi's sentiments of not allowing their comerades to die. A kept B in Kumo because he was a bit overprotective and the reason why B finally found the resolve to outdo his brother is to protect him.
> 
> Now that A finally realizes that I hope the three can convince Naruto to make camp for the night and to finish mastering RM before entering the battlefield. This fight clearly showed that Naruto doesn't yet have a handle on his new power.



Agreed. Although just by then they could get Shikaku's call to hear his plan to detect the Zetsus, which might involve Naruto's sense ability.



Sniffers said:


> A lost his shroud while in contact with Killer B twice now. It must be Samehada...



Good observation.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> The only bad thing about Bee gaining so much hype is who ever fights him be Sasuke or Madara it'll only mean he will end up dying.



I get this feeling Kishi is going to give Sasuke the rematch.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> The only bad thing about Bee gaining so much hype is who ever fights him be Sasuke or Madara it'll only mean he will end up dying.
> 
> We really can't have a scenario of Naruto in full control of his new power along with Kyuubi's assistance combo'd with Bee in a fight. That's just to much win.



sameheda will help him survive the extraction that is what i believe


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I get this feeling Kishi is going to give Sasuke the rematch.


sasuke fans probably harassed kishi non-stop after that ass whoopin' by bee.


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> You are jumping to conclusions of Bee reacting to Hirashin.
> 
> This is what happens when Minato uses Hirashin at full force:
> 
> ...



Wait, you're sort of jumping to conclusions as well, by suggesting that Minato didn't want to kill Bee. Every single time Minato has used Hirasishin it's always been to defeat and/or kill; not to converse, hence why my suggestion may have a tad bit more credulity.

But I agree, the dialogue would be helpful :WOW



lathia said:


> You say that and the argument Minato fans will use will be.
> 
> "If Minato had killing intent he would have killed him the moment he teleported. He didn't have to wait and talk to Raikage."
> 
> Again, nothing but IFs. Kishi won't allow Bee or A to die on the hands of Minato. What is clear is that he outclassed both of them. It's plot and that's how it goes.



As I said to Grαhf above, every single time Minato has used Hiraishin the motives have purely been to kill or defeat.

He outclassed them both? Yet Bee prevented Minato with a partial transformation and today became the only known Shinobi in the Naruto Universe to react to Hiraishin.



jdbzkh said:


> The only bad thing about Bee gaining so much hype is who ever fights him be Sasuke or Madara it'll only mean he will end up dying.
> 
> We really can't have a scenario of Naruto in full control of his new power along with Kyuubi's assistance combo'd with Bee in a fight. That's just to much win.



Hmm


----------



## Faustus (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee receives just *massive* hype. I wonder what will Kishi do with it 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I hope he won't "just die"


----------



## DiScO (Jun 15, 2011)

I don`t like A and Bee but damn they look really badass when they fight


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> *KUMO* runs this mofo joint.


10char
fixed


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> 10char
> fixed


... wait, no no, i stand corrected.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> Wait, you're sort of jumping to conclusions as well, by suggesting that Minato didn't want to kill Bee. Every single time Minato has used Hirasishin it's always been to defeat and/or kill; not to converse, hence why my suggestion may have a tad bit more credulity.



Not really, when you go for the kill you don't hold the kunai and talk, you use the kunai and then talk like he did with Madara.



> But I agree, the dialogue would be helpful :WOW



Indeed.



> As I said to Grαhf above, every single time Minato has used Hiraishin the motives have purely been to kill or defeat.
> 
> He outclassed them both? Yet Bee prevented Minato with a partial transformation and *today became the only known Shinobi in the Naruto Universe to react to Hiraishin*.



Like I said the scans show he didn't go for the kill, and the scan with Madara shows what happens when he does that.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> doubt it since Sasuke already one shotted bee when he only had undeveloped MS....



Sasuke has upgrade in doujutsu. B may have one here in speed. that'll make a good fight...though sasuke will win due to plot.

B needs to die though..


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

> As I said to Grαhf above, every single time Minato has used Hiraishin the motives have purely been to kill or defeat.



That's one of the worst counter arguments I've ever seen. Just because you saw something used to kill every time doesn't mean that's it's only purpose.

Furthermore, you're wrong. Minato used Hiraishin to teleport Naruto to his house during the Kyuubi attack.


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee i hope you dont die...


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> B needs to die though..



the only bad thing about being a fan of *KUMO*


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

I really doubt Sasuke will fight Bee again. His only battles left will be Naruto and Madara.
Kabuto will probably make an attempt but well, Bee seems to be one of Kishi's favourite characters, so there's little chance of him getting captured.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

lulz, reading manga in Chinese. 

I would translate, but I have homework.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> lulz, reading manga in Chinese.
> 
> I would translate, but I have homework.



if you can at least transalte the whole battle scene with naruto,Bee and raikage and what tsunade says.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> lulz, reading manga in Chinese.
> 
> I would translate, but I have homework.



damn you

I should neg you for this.

everyone knows my personaly entertainment  comes before stuff like real life.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

> doubt it since Sasuke already one shotted bee when he only had undeveloped MS....



After Bee one-shotted him how many times?And Bee appears to be faster than A, which means faster than Amaterasu.And that means that the only reason Bee got Amaterasu'd is the Bijuu transformation!


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> lulz, reading manga in Chinese.
> 
> I would translate, but I have homework.


ask yourself... what would Jesus do?


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont think that B reacted to Hiraishin since he couldnt even see it.Rather he SAW it when Minato put the seal on him,and then he predicted that Minato would teleport to him so he was prepared,while Minato wasnt looking so he didnt see it.

Lol poor Raikage the guy just continuously got trolled recently.First by Minato and then by Bee.

One thing Im confused though.V2 Raikage seemed to be only as fast as Bee.V1 Raikage is the same as RM Naruto.But Im pretty sure that Bee isnt faster than RM Naruto.But then V2 Raikage is supposed to be faster than V1 Raikage right?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 15, 2011)

Killer Bee > V2 Raikage something Minato failed to do... 

I was right yet again that Killer Bee > Minato.


----------



## Penance (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> ask yourself... what would jesus do?



Teach a man to translate...


----------



## Garfield (Jun 15, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I can't imagine it didn't.  I mean, we know and saw that it sucks away the Raikage's raiton armor.  It takes some amount of time for the samehada to absorb chakra, however.  So, he might still have the armor at some point in the lariat duel, but it's weaker because of the samehada.


You're right, it absorbs the chakra upon impact. But thing with Lariat is, the actual _impact_ is the whole matter. As long as it doesn't take chakra before impact so as to slow down the impact, the Lariat would be just as effective don't you think?


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Lol poor Raikage the guy just continuously got trolled recently.First by Minato and then by Bee.



it's fine he makes it up by trolling others

lol Rm naruto


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 15, 2011)

畜生道 said:
			
		

> And Bee appears to be faster than A



...no, he doesn't.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> ask yourself... what would Jesus do?



Jesus gave us the middle finger and left for heaven.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

Raikage was handling both Bee and Naruto simultaneously. Boss


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2011)

It's like Tsunade's not even there. Poor bitch.


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Killer Bee > V2 Raikage something Minato failed to do...
> 
> I was right yet again that Killer Bee > Minato.


Of course, you are always right... in your own little world


----------



## Agony (Jun 15, 2011)

alright i'll translate but i would need some time.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Killer Bee > V2 Raikage something Minato failed to do...
> 
> I was right yet again that Killer Bee > Minato.



Dude you again Minato>V2 Raikage.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jun 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Killer Bee > V2 Raikage something Minato failed to do...
> 
> I was right yet again that Killer Bee > Minato.



Minato was about to kill the Raikage if it wasn't for Bee.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

I do feel sorry for tsunade fans

she's been the only one there not to receive hype, or dehype


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 15, 2011)

Godaime Hokage said:


> It's like Tsunade's not even there. Poor bitch.



I thought it looked pretty cool when she stepped in front of Naruto and Bee.

Have you lost your hope?


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> it's fine he makes it up by trolling others
> 
> lol Rm naruto



Lol then Naruto was the one trolled the most.Poor him.

And the chain just continues:
+Pein got trolled
+J-man got trolled
+Hanzo got trolled
etc.



blacksword said:


> Raikage was handling both Bee and Naruto simultaneously. Boss



None of them was trying to hurt him though.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

Penance said:


> Teach a man to translate...


can i get an amen? 


chakra-burned said:


> Jesus gave us the middle finger and left for heaven.


i don't blame him... with the sort of selfishness that you displayed.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> can i get an amen?
> 
> i don't blame him... with the sort of selfishness that you displayed.



Trolololol. I'm  just being practical


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> None of them was trying to hurt him though.


no. They failed to hurt him. killer bee tried to lariat Raikage and binded him with it's tail but Raikage was ahead of him and turned their tactics against them.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no. They failed to hurt him. killer bee tried to lariat Raikage and binded him with it's tail but Raikage was ahead of him and turned their tactics against them.



No he didnt.He just wanted to hold Raikage so that Naruto would escape.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> no. They failed to hurt him. killer bee tried to lariat Raikage and binded him with it's tail but Raikage was ahead of him and turned their tactics against them.



Bee tried to hurt him but not naruto.
evantually Bee surpaased his brother in the end .


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> it's fine he makes it up by trolling others
> 
> lol Rm naruto



Yeah but Naru wasn't trying to fight him, was tired, overused his mode which takes it's tall on him and has not mastered it yet!





> ...no, he doesn't.



At least on pair, whatever.. still faster than Amaterasu though


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> No he didnt.He just wanted to hold Raikage so that Naruto would escape.


you maybe right. I don't know what Bee was telling Naruto while holding Riakage. We should wait for translation.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Trolololol. I'm  just being practical


sure, i'll take your word for it... 

anybody know if we will get an early chapter like for the last two weeks?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> anybody know if we will get an early chapter like for the last two weeks?


it depends on whether HissouBuraiken is online or not.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

*Sigh* If Hissou isn't online I'll start translating...*rollseyes*

I spoil you people. Really.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

someone translate the minato pages please


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

Raikage fails, but at least he failed to badasses


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> *Sigh* If Hissou isn't online I'll start translating...*rollseyes*
> 
> I spoil you people. Really.



much reps are in order


----------



## Btbgfel (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> someone translate the minato pages please



nothing special
"i bear much as well"
"so i can't fail"
"though ur an enemy,i admire you.such quickness of your action,a true ninja killer"


killer b
"one should know what would happen in battlefield"
"to save time,let's stab together,shall we?"


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> nothing special
> "i bear much as well"
> "so i can't fail"
> "though ur an enemy,i admire you.such quickness of your action,a true ninja killer"



Hey, why don't you translate instead.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

If possible I would like to neg rep you all if ms comes out with it before I finish.


----------



## Maerala (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I do feel sorry for tsunade fans
> 
> she's been the only one there not to receive hype, or dehype







shintebukuro said:


> I thought it looked pretty cool when she stepped in front of Naruto and Bee.
> 
> Have you lost your hope?



You mean at the end of 540? Yeah, our hope was highest then. Then the next chapter it just plummeted and since then it has been quite a steady decline. I have no more expectations. I'm just waiting for her to die/this manga to end now.

Like why is she even there right? She's not doing anything.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Agony said:


> i'll translate what vered requested,the fight between raikage vs killerbee and naruto.
> 
> naruto tries to attack raikage while raikage is having flashbacks.
> 
> ...



so it's finally confirmed, beyond any doubt. V1 raikage > RM naruto in speed.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

massive shitstorm inc, shitstorm of century from the raikage fight


----------



## Btbgfel (Jun 15, 2011)

chakra-burned said:


> Hey, why don't you translate instead.



i won't, for lulz

gonna sleep anyway


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Agony said:


> naruto tries to pass through raikage another time but raikage keeps up and punch naruto back again.
> 
> killerbee helps naruto by trying to lariat raikage.
> 
> ...


 damn raikage is badass

this guy really was handling them both at once.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> damn raikage is badass
> 
> this guy really was handling them both at once.




yeah, he wasnt really dehyped i think.  Imagine if he had both hands


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

lol at everyone who said Minato _barely_ reacted to A, trying a punk ass sneak attack and Minato still made him look like fodder 

This chapter just confirmed what i've been saying for a while, Bee>>> Raikage.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> so it's finally confirmed, beyond any doubt. V1 raikage > RM naruto in speed.



Considering Naru was tired and not yet mastered his mode, no is not confirmed


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> yeah, he wasnt really dehyped i think.  Imagine if he had both hands



and think, at the begining people were laughing at the thought of the kages fighting the jinchiriki. now the raikage handled them both at the same time 


and tsunade... well she was there


----------



## Faustus (Jun 15, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> nothing special
> "i bear much as well"
> "so i can't fail"
> "though ur an enemy,i admire you.such quickness of your action,a true ninja killer"
> ...



Is this legit? So, Minato gave a nickname to B? Or this is just trolling?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Well atleast Raikage is my second fave.
Regardless, Naruto is a durable SOB, thats fact now.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

manga genius said:


> lol at everyone who said Minato _barely_ reacted to A, trying a punk ass sneak attack and Minato still made him look like fodder
> 
> This chapter just confirmed what i've been saying for a while, Bee>>> Raikage.



Actually this chapter Raikage was only using V1 though.He moved helly slow this time.

And yeah Ive always knew that Bee > Raikage.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto wasn't even SERIOUS for one moment in this fight.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Regardless, Naruto is a durable SOB, thats fact now.



yeah except for his only weakness. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



he should really work on strengthening his ankle


----------



## Agony (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Naruto wasn't even SERIOUS for one moment in this fight.



naruto is trying his best to get pass raikage.raikage is indeed too fast for him to handle.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> Naruto wasn't even SERIOUS for one moment in this fight.


wtf are you talking about? Naruto already admitted that Raikage was too fast for him.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Well atleast Raikage is my second fave.
> Regardless, Naruto is a durable SOB, thats fact now.



yea he seems to handle raikge punches quite well.
he still needs to improve his control over his mode to greater reach,but that will happen later on.im sure RM will gets its time to shine later on.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Naruto wasn't even SERIOUS for one moment in this fight.



Yeah he didnt want to fight all he was trying to do was to get out of there.

But it doesnt change the fact that now its official V1 Raikage is faster than RM Naruto.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

naruto was serious about running past him.

naruto kept going on about how he would end the war by himself

raikage put him back in his place


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> i won't, for lulz
> 
> gonna sleep anyway



Chinese people are such dicks.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 15, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Dude you again Minato>V2 Raikage.



Where did you get that from.  Last time I checked Minato retreated.  



jdbzkh said:


> Minato was about to kill the Raikage if it wasn't for Bee.



A kunai is not piercing Raikage armour when Chidori failed.


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto is pathetic. In Rikudou Mode he can't compete with V1 Raikage while BASE Bee can defeat V2 Raikage.

This is really sad. I hope Kishimoto knows what he's doing.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

> Raikage found out 4th Hokage's Flying Thunder God's weakness, which are locations of those special kunais.
> Raikage suited himself with these kunais' locations and feinted 4th Hokage while observing the kunais around him.
> 
> 4th Hokage used Flying Thunder God and disappeared.
> He reappeared at Bee's back.



..Hold on a sec..

Can someone confirm this...?

did Raikage just, succesfully recognize hiraishin's 'flaw' and adapt his fighting style in a manner that allowed him to go toe to toe with Minato?..which resulted in Minato attacking Bee?

Is that anywhere near what happened? Confirmation is needed in urgency!!


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Bee didnt even use Tailed states, lol. Wow, I just realized.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

hope the chapter comes out before i have to leave on vacation this afternoon


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Where did you get that from.  Last time I checked Minato retreated.



And he retreated because of Raikages power huh?


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Actually this chapter Raikage was only using V1 though.He moved helly slow this time.




Yeah, but Bee wasn't even using the Hachibi though


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 15, 2011)

In this chapter Raikage went V2. Look at his hair.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Naruto is pathetic. In Rikudou Mode he can't compete with V1 Raikage while BASE Bee can defeat V2 Raikage.
> 
> This is really *funny*. I hope Kishimoto knows what he's doing.



fixed
10 char


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Naruto is pathetic. In Rikudou Mode he can't compete with V1 Raikage while BASE Bee can defeat V2 Raikage.
> 
> This is really sad. I hope Kishimoto knows what he's doing.



Chill, it's called development.

He's doing it right.


----------



## orochipein (Jun 15, 2011)

WTF?? Naruto got completely owned by an one armed Raikage fuck ms Sasuke would roflstomp his ass


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> wtf are you talking about? Naruto already admitted that Raikage was too fast for him.



since when running past someone = fighting someone


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Trying to run past someone & trying to kick their ass are two completely different things...
Just sayin', SMH.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Naruto uses Rasengan when he really wants to fight. I don't want to make any excuses but Naruto isn't trying to hurt him at all.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

manga genius said:


> Yeah, but Bee wasn't even using the Hachibi though





Kakashi Hatake said:


> In this chapter Raikage went V2. Look at his hair.



I was talking about the flashback.

Anyway apparently this chapter shows V2 is not faster than V1.I guess V2 only imcreases reflex after all.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

manga genius said:


> This chapter just confirmed what i've been saying for a while, Bee>>> Raikage.


i don't mean to take anything away from bee but we should take into consideration that A is fighting one armed, and not to mention that it's his weaker arm.


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

orochipein said:


> WTF?? Naruto got completely owned by an one armed Raikage fuck ms Sasuke would roflstomp his ass



concidering SM >MS sasuke


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Kingnaruto said:


> since when running past someone = fighting someone



why wouldn't you use top speed if you were trying to run past someone
V1 raikage > Rm naruto in speed


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> since when running past someone = fighting someone


doesn't matter. IN speed contest he is losing to Raikage. Raikage is too fast for Naruto to follow is like Minato is too fast for Raikage.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like people don't understand what full speed means.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Naruto is pathetic. In Rikudou Mode he can't compete with V1 Raikage while BASE Bee can defeat V2 Raikage.
> 
> This is really sad. I hope Kishimoto knows what he's doing.



*Yeah but that was a tired Naru.And first time Naru used his mode, Bee could not follow his movements at all.That should tell ya something!*


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

tsunade makes sense. once again. She definitely should've been the one to lead alliance.

raikage is a real thickhead ain't he? only thing he understands is might is right.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i don't mean to take anything away from bee but we should take into consideration that A is fighting one armed, and not to mention that it's his weaker arm.



but you forget he had his armor on in his second level or whatever and bee did not use his cloak and still won. wonder why naruto did not use the chakra arms


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> why wouldn't you use top speed if you were trying to run past someone
> V1 raikage > Rm naruto in speed



Like i said since when is trying to run past someone = weaker than someone.

Naruto has not used shinshin, keep dreaming.

You remember what happened the last time naruto used it. He broke his ancle.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> doesn't matter. IN speed contest he is losing to Raikage. Raikage is too fast for Naruto to follow is like Minato is too fast for Raikage.



losing or matching up to A?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 15, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> *Yeah but that was a tired Naru.And first time Naru used his mode, Bee could not follow his movements at all.That should tell ya something!*



lol... Tired Naruto... 

First Tier Minato and now Tired Naruto.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

can someone tell me why Raikage was crying in flashback?


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato making Raikage look like a bitch ass punk is the highlight of this chapter 

Oh and Bee>>> Raikage


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> doesn't matter. IN speed contest he is losing to Raikage. Raikage is too fast for Naruto to follow is like Minato is too fast for Raikage.



Normal running speed does not = to shunshin speed


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol... Tired Naruto...
> 
> First Tier Minato and now Tired Naruto.



minato was not tired he was walking away and A tried a sneak attack


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> can someone tell me why Raikage was crying in flashback?



his father was dead


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> tsunade makes sense. once again. She definitely should've been the one to lead alliance.
> 
> raikage is a real thickhead ain't he? only thing he understands is might is right.



if raikage can match naruto, whats the point of having him on the battlefield

the jinchiriki are no stronger then the kages, and madara didn't even know where they were at. 

the shoulda stayed on the turtle where their dumbases were safe.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but you forget he had his armor on in his second level or whatever and bee did not use his cloak and still won. wonder why naruto did not use the chakra arms



why would B need to use cloak in the 1st place? Raiton shroud only enhances the reflex that's all. Its doesn't boost A's strength. So why would B need strength-boost in the form of cloak?


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> can someone tell me why Raikage was crying in flashback?



Probably because his dad died.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but you forget he had his armor on in his second level or whatever and bee did not use his cloak and still won. wonder why naruto did not use the chakra arms


i'm just saying that for a one armed dude, he is not doing half bad holding his own against 2 extraordinary ninjas. nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> can someone tell me why Raikage was crying in flashback?



His dad died.


----------



## Hexa (Jun 15, 2011)

Kingnaruto said:


> Normal running speed does not = to shunshin speed


Well, it is if the ninja normally uses chakra to run faster.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> if raikage can match naruto, whats the point of having him on the battlefield
> 
> the jinchiriki are no stronger then the kages, and madara didn't even know where they were at.
> 
> the shoulda stayed on the turtle where their dumbases were safe.



what does that matter when madara does not even need the jins anymore with kin and gin. they were not safe when the juubi would be resurrected even without them.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> losing or matching up to A?



losing.

A had yet to use V2


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> if raikage can match naruto, whats the point of having him on the battlefield
> 
> the jinchiriki are no stronger then the kages, and madara didn't even know where they were at.
> 
> the shoulda stayed on the turtle where their dumbases were safe.


Sorry WHAT? Naruto> tsunade base bee >raikage


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> > Raikage found out 4th Hokage's Flying Thunder God's weakness, which are locations of those special kunais.
> > Raikage suited himself with these kunais' locations and feinted 4th Hokage while observing the kunais around him.
> >
> > 4th Hokage used Flying Thunder God and disappeared.
> ...



Quit your jibberish discussions children!!

I need confirmation of this.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> if raikage can match naruto, whats the point of having him on the battlefield
> 
> *the jinchiriki are no stronger then the kages, and madara didn't even know where they were at.
> *
> the shoulda stayed on the turtle where their dumbases were safe.



that's not how narutoverse works. No simplification like a>b and b>c so a>c.

jincjurikis may have the exact counter to madara that kages,whether they are stronger of not, do not possess.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> why would B need to use cloak in the 1st place? Raiton shroud only enhances the reflex that's all. Its doesn't boost A's strength. So why would B need strength-boost in the form of cloak?



A's chakra shroud boost the speed and strenght aswell.

This chapter proves that RM Naruto keeps being just Kage level, just as SM Naruto. While the perfect Jinchuuriki and incredible physical fighter Bee is already above the high level Kages.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> why would B need to use cloak in the 1st place? Raiton shroud only enhances the reflex that's all. Its doesn't boost A's strength. So why would B need strength-boost in the form of cloak?



first we know it increases his speed and we dont know what else strength or whatever. right know they are all assumptions about strength but we know about speed. sine he used the 2nd level to avoid ameratsu.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> if raikage can match naruto, whats the point of having him on the battlefield
> 
> the jinchiriki are no stronger then the kages, and madara didn't even know where they were at.
> 
> the shoulda stayed on the turtle where their dumbases were safe.



The Jinchurikis can spam AoE attacks,which is good for fighting against numbers.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> what does that matter when madara does not even need the jins anymore with kin and gin. they were not safe when the juubi would be resurrected even without them.



tsunade doesn't know that.

@point blank
yes thats the gist of what happened, but when minato tried to kill bee he realized bee would kill him too.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> ..Hold on a sec..
> 
> Can someone confirm this...?
> 
> ...



No...Raikage basically figured he could predict where Minato would go based on the location of the Kunais and just rush there.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> losing.
> 
> A had yet to use V2



And Naruto is yet to reach the top speed in RM.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> lol... Tired Naruto...
> 
> First Tier Minato and now Tired Naruto.



You know what happens when Naru uses RM for too long right?

You've seen this page before, right:

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt



And this page:

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, it is if the ninja normally uses chakra to run faster.



And you know naruto is aquiring chakra on his feat to make him move faster?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> tsunade doesn't know that.
> 
> @point blank
> yes thats the gist of what happened, but when minato tried to kill bee he realized bee would kill him too.



but it does not matter what they know or do not know they are screwed either way if the jin stayed  in the island or not.


----------



## Mangekyō_Obito (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> if raikage can match naruto, whats the point of having him on the battlefield
> 
> the jinchiriki are no stronger then the kages, and madara didn't even know where they were at.
> 
> the shoulda stayed on the turtle where their dumbases were safe.



He can match Naruto in speed and that's it. even though naruto's speed got increased its still one of his weakest attributes, while raikages main strength is speed. In a real fight even sm Naruto would smash raikage.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto is so stupid, instead of running AROUND A and B's fight, he ran INTO them


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

If sneak attacking Minato and still made to be looked like a fodder means "toe to toe" then yes


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> first we know it increases his speed and we dont know what else strength or whatever. right know they are all assumptions about strength but we know about speed. sine he used the 2nd level to avoid ameratsu.



yes but since its a single line attack,speed isn't of greatest importance here. B can react to higher speed than his own as he showed against minato. he had to time his lariat that's all. he didn't need to beat a in speed to defeat his lariat.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but it does not matter what they know or do not know they are screwed either way if the jin stayed  in the island or not.



some one was arguing that tsunade was right in this situation. I was pointing out that with in manga knowledge she was definately wrong.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

Unknown said:


> A's chakra shroud boost the speed and *strenght *aswell.
> 
> This chapter proves that RM Naruto keeps being just Kage level, just as SM Naruto. While the perfect Jinchuuriki and incredible physical fighter Bee is already above the high level Kages.



don't seem to remember that bit about strength. link?


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

Hishou is probably can't come up with Killer Bee rhymes. You know it's hard to find the appropriate rhymes.

Thats' why Naruto is dealyed for a bit in MS i guess.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> some one was arguing that tsunade was right in this situation. I was pointing out that with in manga knowledge she was definately wrong.



not really no. She was right.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 15, 2011)

you can expect kishi to troll as always no character is ever safe . now with abc logic . kisame greater than all. also this is what happens when ppl take story fights and equate power levels on their own reason

The forums will be in hell when the chapter is released


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> some one was arguing that tsunade was right in this situation. I was pointing out that with in manga knowledge she was definately wrong.



i dont think she was wrong since naruto defeated pain in battle and she believes in him and knows about the prophecy.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Mangekyō_Obito said:


> He can match Naruto in speed and that's it. even though naruto's speed got increased its still one of his weakest attributes, while raikages main strength is speed. In a real fight even sm Naruto would smash raikage.



naruto's speed got the biggest boost in this mode. he lost most of his arsenal including kb and rasengan. until he masters his bijuu bomb all he has is taijutsu.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> @point blank
> yes thats the gist of what happened, but when minato tried to kill bee he realized bee would kill him too.



Aha. Thanks for confirming. My day just got a lot more sweeter.



manga genius said:


> If sneak attacking Minato and still made to be looked like a fodder means "toe to toe" then yes



These characters are NINJA.

turning your back to your opponent and proceeding to preach about feelings/relantionships is the furthest thing from what they're supposedly modelled afer.

If Raikage did analyze, recognize and adapt to hiraishin then he went up quite a few notches on my scales..and if Minato attacking Bee is a byproduct of that then..expect my thread in the Telegrams addressing that. Minato fans be on guard, you won't like it.

I eagerly await for the chapter and or more info on this.


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

tsunade is always right..period...


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

Well the translations cleared up a lot of baseless assumptions there.

Minato was off-guard? No, he wasn't. Minato thought the fight was over? No, A said he wouldn't let him go. People, stop trying so hard. Common sense should've made it clear that Minato, in the face of the enemy, would NOT drop his guard unless he's a blithering idiot.

That said, this chapter cleared up that Minato can react to A's attacks rather comfortably. Last chapter he had some kind of surprise in his eyes, but this chapter he teleports quite comfortably.


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Where did you get that from.  Last time I checked Minato retreated.



Fanboys these days.
Minato did not re-treat because of Raikage. Go Re-read the chapter.


----------



## ashher (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> If Raikage did analyze, recognize and adapt to hiraishin then he went up quite a few notches on my scales..and if Minato attacking Bee is a byproduct of that then..expect my thread in the Telegrams addressing that.



haha...for someone like A,i guess understanding Hirashin("analyze, recognize and adapt"...gosh) would be equivalent of rocket science. the guy appears where the kunais are...its hilarious,right on the same rank with ino "they are using their immortality to their advantage"


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

If only being faster than someone means you were stronger than them.
SMH (again).

Kisame is everyone's bitch. Deal with it.


----------



## orochipein (Jun 15, 2011)

So wait Bee pwned A with V2??? dude that's insane!!! this chapter proves that B>A>>>>>>> RM naruto:amazed
Yeah epic shitsorm incoming this week


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> haha...for someone like A,i guess understanding Hirashin("analyze, recognize and adapt"...gosh) would be equivalent of rocket science. the guy appears where the kunais are...its hilarious,right on the same rank with ino "they are using their immortality to their advantage"



like a thread pointed out last week, most people seemed to think hirashin was a simple shunshin. so for A to figure out how the jutsu really works, is really impressive.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 15, 2011)

hmmmm, sage mode is the one naruto is accustomed to,this new mode nerfs his fighting style. it sucks that naruto has to rely on numbers everytime. this is his biggest flaw. plus hes fighting someone who nullifies his speed,and centers his fighting style around speed... 

now it shows that speed doesnt work on bee


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i dont think she was wrong since naruto defeated pain in battle and she believes in him *and knows about the prophecy.*



Precisely


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> haha...for someone like A,i guess understanding Hirashin("analyze, recognize and adapt"...gosh) would be equivalent of rocket science. the guy appears where the kunais are...its hilarious,right on the same rank with ino "they are using their immortality to their advantage"



From a reader's perspective its quite obvious.

The characters though, so far they seemed to think hiraishin is some sort of 'shunshin' which is quite understandable really. For Raikage to quickly adapt, he gets credit/merit as I believe he's one of the few that did so.

Haa. New translation highlights Minato wasn't off guard. This keeps getting better.:33


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

> and if Minato attacking Bee is a byproduct of that then..expect my thread in the Telegrams addressing that.



I can see it now:

Minato used Killerbee because he couldn't escape from the Raikage.

Minato wasn't faster than the Raikage.

More bs.

lol.


----------



## Mangekyō_Obito (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> naruto's speed got the biggest boost in this mode. he lost most of his arsenal including kb and rasengan. until he masters his bijuu bomb all he has is taijutsu.



Manga page stating it's his biggest boost or _gtfo_. Bijuu bomb is this versions rasengan and he can still do KB, it's just riskier. Don't forget chakra arms, shroud manipulation, emotion sensing, and perks we haven't even seen yet. And thanks for proving the point that he hasn't even mastered this mode yet. herp derp


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah that prophecy is really helping him against raikage, isnt it


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

people bashed me to no end when i made one comment of Raikage bitchslapping Naruto in their upcoming encounter. Everyone was saying that Naruto would one-panel Raikage, when in reality it's Raikage who one-paneled Naruto.


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> when in reality it's Raikage who one-paneled Naruto.



not quite...


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

So wait, A figuring out that he teleports to one of the 50 kunais he spread all over the battle field pushes him up the power scale? 




PoinT_BlanK said:


> Minato fans be on guard, you won't like it.




Ooooooh I'm so scared 

Oh and lol at everyone who said Minato _barely_ reacted to A


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

icyBlade said:


> not quite...



Indeed, he one-paneled him twice


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> I can see it now:
> 
> Minato used Killerbee because he couldn't escape from the Raikage.
> 
> ...



Not really.

More like:

''_Remember when Madara acted like a villain is supposed to and kidnapped baby Naruto and the Minato fanbase called him 'bitch'?..Where is your god now? Mwahahaha'_'





manga genius said:


> Ooooooh I'm so scared



Lol at not getting e-banter. Fail.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> people bashed me to no end when i made one comment of Raikage bitchslapping Naruto in their upcoming encounter. Everyone was saying that Naruto would one-panel Raikage, when in reality it's Raikage who one-paneled Naruto.



please he cock blocked naruto three times in the last three chapters. *KUMO* are truly the masters dehype


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto is a true ninja. Attack the guy while he's having flashbacks.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

manga genius said:


> So wait, A figuring out that he teleports to one of the 50 kunais he spread all over the battle field pushes him up the power scale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Not really.
> 
> More like:
> 
> ''_Remember when Madara acted like a villain is supposed to and kidnap baby Naruto and the Minato fanbase called him 'bitch'?..Where is your god now? Mwahahaha'_'



Lame.......


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Naruto is a true ninja. Attack the guy while he's having flashbacks.



like father like son

and just like killer bee stopped minato, raikage showed naruto what true ninjas are


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

Suigetsu = Rikudou Mode Naruto

Naruto:



Suigetsu:


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> like father like son
> 
> and just like killer bee stopped minato, raikage showed naruto what true ninjas are



Raikage is furthest from a ninja as you can get.


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

orochipein said:


> So wait Bee pwned A with V2??? dude that's insane!!! this chapter proves that B>A>>>>>>> RM naruto:amazed
> Yeah epic shitsorm incoming this week



No it proves A>naruto in speed.


Its like we forget the sensing the rasengans the chakra claws etc etc


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto couldve just summoned Bunta and hop the fuck away. One leap from Bunta = how many feet again?
- Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt
- Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt

If I keep shaking my head to these retarded responses I'll get neck pain.


----------



## BlueBird (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, the more I read about Raikage the dumber he seems... like a stubborn bull that sees red.
No matter how flawed Minato's portrayal is, Raikage in comparison to Minato has no depth whatsoever. On the other hand, I guess, this character type generates some diversity in the manga.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Suigetsu = Rikudou Mode Naruto
> 
> Naruto:
> 
> ...



until he used V2, none of taka had any problem with raikages speed

his strength was another issue


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

> Suigetsu = Rikudou Mode Naruto



Tired Naru may be  This is what fresh Naru can do:

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> until he used V2, none of taka had any problem with raikages speed
> 
> his strength was another issue



Suigetsu is as fast as Rikudou Mode Naruto.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

You guys realize Naruto hasn't used Shunshin right?

A is not confirmed faster than Naruto.


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> You guys realize Naruto hasn't used Shunshin right?
> 
> A is not confirmed faster than Naruto.



You have no proof. It was never proven otherwise.


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lol at being at not getting e-banter. Fail.




Lol at counter arguement 

Minato, keeps trolling ya'll lame theories


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> You guys realize Naruto hasn't used Shunshin right?
> 
> A is not confirmed faster than Naruto.



raikage didn't use shunshin either


----------



## icyBlade (Jun 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Indeed, he one-paneled him twice



Again, not quite 

They aren't even fighting.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Suigetsu is as fast as Rikudou Mode Naruto.




Tired Naru may be  This is what fresh Naru can do:

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> You have no proof. It was never proven otherwise.



Neither do you. You cannot say shit when both combatants do not go all out.

Fact is, when Naruto used his shunshin on Kisame, Bee couldn't even SEE him. All he saw was a flash of light. 

Another fact is, in another thread someone showed that his power is proportional to the design on his body. 

Stop wanking.


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Tired Naru may be  This is what fresh Naru can do:
> 
> Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt



Maybe you mean

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> You guys realize Naruto hasn't used Shunshin right?
> 
> A is not confirmed faster than Naruto.



No they havent


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> Another fact is, in another thread someone showed that his power is proportional to the design on his body.


lol wtf? Where did you get this from?


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> Neither do you. You cannot say shit when both combatants do not go all out.
> 
> Fact is, when Naruto used his shunshin on Kisame, Bee couldn't even SEE him. All he saw was a flash of light.
> 
> ...



Why doesn't Naruto use it on A then? I thought he wanted to pass him.

How am I wanking? I'm complaining about how much Naruto fails.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> lol wtf? Where did you get this from?



from one of the chapters that showed that the more power he used the more he extended his seal till his very legs.there was a thread about it once and people already mentioned this before.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Maybe you mean
> 
> Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt



Or maybe you mean this:

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt

That building is designed to keep Bijuus in check.The fact that Naru managed to break through a wall is impressive


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> *A is not confirmed faster than Naruto.*



See what occured when _Yondaime Raikage_ raised his Chakra-level to dodge Amaterasu at point blank range for further details :3


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Juubi...where you at? 
Lol. They talking about your thread.


----------



## AceBizzle (Jun 15, 2011)

People overrate that Bee "Flash of light" comment...Raikage > Naruto in speed. Deal with it


----------



## slickcat (Jun 15, 2011)

i sense war this week is going to bad , we ll see if anyone can come up with intelligent counters for the chapter. 

Regardless B sure can counter speed, thats what it means, its fans who came up with the hiraishin=instant death. This manga where genjutsu ends fights in a flash, speed begs to differ at this point


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

if he wanted to get past raikage, why wouldn't naruto use his fastest speed, when its obvious the amount he's using now isn't cutting it


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> *Why doesn't Naruto use it on A then? I thought he wanted to pass him.*
> 
> How am I wanking? I'm complaining about how much Naruto fails.



Naru is tired  Also he can't control it well, yet.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> See what occured when _Yondaime Raikage_ raised his Chakra-level to dodge Amaterasu at point blank range for further details :3



This is completely irrelevant. Congratulations.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Naruto couldve just summoned Bunta and hop the fuck away. One leap from Bunta = how many feet again?
> - Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt
> - Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt
> 
> If I keep shaking my head to these retarded responses I'll get neck pain.



Bunta is likely still too injured to do much anyways, having nearly every bone in your body broken isn't exactly quick to recover from.


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

lol...minato taking dig at raikage  while praising bee..."the most worthy killing stroke of a ninja is nimbleness..."..


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> from one of the chapters that showed that the more power he used the more he extended his seal till his very legs.there was a thread about it once and people already mentioned this before.


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 15, 2011)

slickcat said:


> i sense war this week is going to bad , we ll see if anyone can come up with intelligent counters for the chapter.
> 
> Regardless B sure can counter speed, thats what it means, its fans who came up with the hiraishin=instant death. This manga where genjutsu ends fights in a flash, speed begs to differ at this point



>intelligent counters
>NF

Choose one


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

Every chapter people make up some lame ass bullshit to try and de-hype Minato, and with every passing chapter they get trashed 

You guys stand no chance, kishi loves to wank Minato as much as we do


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Suigetsu = Rikudou Mode Naruto
> 
> Naruto:
> 
> ...



The Zabuza sword is taking the brunt of Raikage's attack... and it still broke. I don't see Naruto's chakra armor breaking after the 2 hits he received


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> The debate is not about his intelligence. The debate is that he has not used his fastest speed yet.



What if he's actually using it?


----------



## Bart (Jun 15, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> This is completely irrelevant. Congratulations.



It's not when considering the comment you made suggesting that Yondaime Raikage isn't faster than Naruto.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Lame.......



You used the word 'lame'. Your right to an opinion has been revoked.



manga genius said:


> So wait, A figuring out that he teleports to one of the 50 kunais he spread all over the battle field pushes him up the power scale?
> 
> 
> Ooooooh I'm so scared
> ...



I said Raikage goes up my scales. Where did you get the 'power' mention from? 



manga genius said:


> Lol at counter arguement



Wait..you presented an argument I was supposed to counter?

The fuck?


----------



## auem (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> See what occured when _Yondaime Raikage_ raised his Chakra-level to dodge Amaterasu at point blank range for further details :3



so after your hyugas got trolled recently(see someone who took a dog for a man for further ref.),you have now taken shelter in house of kumo...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto has well as Sasuke still have alot to learn. As much as I love them they r still young and don't have the experience the vet ninjas do.  Their growth so far is great but it doesn't make them the best. Just watch them grow and get better but right now they still can be schooled by the right people.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

All y'all other Chinese people on this forum are jerks ya here me?! Smartasses who didn't volunteer (envies the lot of you out there)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

This is gonna be a heavy day...


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What if he's actually using it?



He's not.Bee could not follow Naru's movement but defeated A in his super saiyan mode.


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

If Naruto isn't using his full speed, he's wasting time and therefore more chakra. If he does have his full speed, why doesn't he use it now? It would surely cost less time and chakra.


----------



## HawkMan (Jun 15, 2011)

By now Naruto has ample opportunity to showcase greater speed. It's disappointing he can't overwhelm Raikage at this juncture. We're meant to believe he's incapable of doing so, Raikage was tossing both B and Naruto around like rag dolls before Samehada got involved.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> You used the word 'lame'. Your right to an opinion has been revoked.



Still lame.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 15, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> >intelligent counters
> >NF
> 
> Choose one



more interested in seeing if ppls reading abilities fall in line with what the manga tells us and not fanfic made by them. I only post when i feel what I assumed was read is similar.I for one have no interest in who is stronger but if one can convince others,its worth the applause


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto is going through the same phase Sasuke had to go through.

Getting use to and unlocking the true potential of their powers. This shit takes time.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like Battle is over between Raikage and Naruto. 

So my question is: Who was more impressive against Raikage - Sasuke or Naruto? 

I think it's obvious that Sausuke did better than Naruto.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Bart said:


> It's not when considering the comment you made suggesting that Yondaime Raikage isn't faster than Naruto.



And yet providing a link to a feat that has nothing whatsoever to do with Naruto is apparently proving it? He never came in contact with Amaterasu.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

this is going to be a great day. rm naruto has been greatly dehyped. raikage, and bee have been massively hyped. tsunade has ... stood there. all is good


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Still lame.



/limited vocab.

//nothing better to post.

///in before '80's circa word is used again.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> If Naruto isn't using his full speed, he's wasting time and therefore more chakra. If he does have his full speed, why doesn't he use it now? It would surely cost less time and chakra.



For the billionth time, Naru is tired and hasn't mastered it yet.You know what happened the last time he used his ultimate speed.


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Why doesn't Naruto use it on A then? I thought he wanted to pass him.
> 
> How am I wanking? I'm complaining about how much Naruto fails.



did he not break his leg, he's not controlled his power yet, he normally does that in the middle of big fights, if you've been reading this manga


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 15, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> He's not.Bee could not follow Naru's movement but defeated A in his super saiyan mode.


So Bee is now faster than A because he has beaten him in a Lariat clash?


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 15, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What if he's actually using it?



I'm toying with the notion that Naruto may not want to injure the Raikage, so he refrains from using his full power. Now this is really just conjecture, however he was shown having trouble restraining his power, plus he did leave in the middle of his training (of course he may have finished harnessing his power and just left in the middle of his bijuudama training).

What I don't understand is why a lot of the Sasuke fans are trying to portray Naruto as weak. Do they not understand that Kishi is setting them up as equals? Would it be better for Kishi to troll Sasuke and have a substantially weaker Naruto win/draw with him? That goes for any Madara fans too, as it seems like Naruto is going to be the one to take him down (or a Naruto+Sasuke combo).


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Seems like Battle is over between Raikage and Naruto.
> 
> So my question is: Who was more impressive against Raikage - Sasuke or Naruto?
> 
> I think it's obvious that Sausuke did better than Naruto.



**MAXIMUM FACEPALM**

Show me a panel where Naruto did any form of offensive action and then we'll have an debate.


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

We are going to have a massive shitstorm after this chapter


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> For the billionth time, Naru is tired and hasn't mastered it yet.You know what happened the last time he used his ultimate speed.



It'd be incredibly stupid of him to rush into the battle while he's "tired". The Uzumaki clan members are noted for their incredible endurance, so I doubt it.

Do you really think he's going to face Sasuke while he's tired? He's not going to get an opportunity to rest anymore.



> did he not break his leg, he's not controlled his power yet, he normally does that in the middle of big fights, if you've been reading this manga



How is he going to pass Raikage if he just screws around like this?

Granted, he might not be showcasing his full speed, but it's stupid of him and Kishimoto that he isn't.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> What I don't understand is why a lot of the Sasuke fans are trying to portray Naruto as weak. Do they not understand that Kishi is setting them up as equals? Would it be better for Kishi to troll Sasuke and have a substantially weaker Naruto win/draw with him? That goes for any Madara fans too, as it seems like Naruto is going to be the one to take him down (or a Naruto+Sasuke combo).



for the same reason naruto fans were saying sasuke would need a power up beyond ems to avoid being oneshot by Rm naruto.


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

well now that its all over it means we will get back to other characters like nagato,Itachi madara and kabuto.


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> By now Naruto has ample opportunity to showcase greater speed. It's disappointing he can't overwhelm Raikage at this juncture. We're meant to believe he's incapable of doing so, Raikage was tossing both B and Naruto around like rag dolls before *Samehada got involved*.



Lool hater


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Naruto is going through the same phase Sasuke had to go through.
> 
> Getting use to and unlocking the true potential of their powers. This shit takes time.



Exactly that's why I don't see a problem. Naruto just got a new mode it would be dumb if he was able to run through people. Just like Sasuke had to use his MS more before he becomes a master had it. Rome wasn't builded in a day. Naruto still has a ways to go.


----------



## blacksword (Jun 15, 2011)

> *MAXIMUM FACEPALM*
> 
> Show me a panel where Naruto did any form of offensive action and then we'll have an debate.


He didn't because Raikage didn't allow him to use any offensive ninjutsu. And tsunade already admitted that Raikage could've easily killed Naruto.


----------



## slickcat (Jun 15, 2011)

I dont know  I personally think thats the amount of speed naruto can control.But ppl are deceiving themselves if they think that wasnt his fastest atleast for now.

The tired naruto excuse doesnt work here,why would that idiot intend to end the war when hes tired.please dont come up with lame excuses for losing 3 times in a row. The author will let u know if he was fatigued if need be,reference sasuke vs killer B.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> well now that its all over it means we will get back to other characters like nagato,Itachi madara and kabuto.



:33 

The ones that are presently active and in position to mold the current war. Array for that!


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> for the same reason naruto fans were saying sasuke would need a power up beyond ems to avoid being oneshot by Rm naruto.



You do realise that another significant power up for Naruto would take even more panel time, thus reducing Sasuke's?

Aside from KM+SM that may happen in battle.

Also anyone who says Naruto will ever end his battle with Sasuke quickly is just trolling. Of course, without Susanoo up, Sasuke may well go down in one solid hit from Naruto, but that doesn't mean they aren't a good match for each other.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> /limited vocab.
> 
> //nothing better to post.
> 
> ///in before '80's circa word is used again.





			
				Grαhf said:
			
		

> Still lame.



**


----------



## vered (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Seems like Battle is over between Raikage and Naruto.
> 
> So my question is: Who was more impressive against Raikage - Sasuke or Naruto?
> 
> I think it's obvious that Sausuke did better than Naruto.



naruto wasnt trying to hurt raikage.he didnt hit him even once but tried to get pass him .the debate is about the speed but its not about whos performance is better simply since there wasnt a battle to begin with.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> So Bee is now faster than A because he has beaten him in a Lariat clash?



Considering that was BASE Bee, yeah he's probably faster than A in his cloak form.



> It'd be incredibly stupid of him to rush into the battle while he's "tired". The Uzumaki clan members are noted for their incredible endurance, so I doubt it.
> 
> Do you really think he's going to face Sasuke while he's tired? He's not going to get an opportunity to rest anymore.



Naru already confirmed that he was tired while he was still training.And over using his mode takes his tall on him.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr Horrible said:


> You do realise that another significant power up for Naruto would take even more panel time, thus reducing Sasuke's?
> 
> Aside from KM+SM that may happen in battle.
> 
> Also anyone who says Naruto will ever end his battle with Sasuke quickly is just trolling. Of course, without Susanoo up, Sasuke may well go down in one solid hit from Naruto, but that doesn't mean they aren't a good match for each other.



I wasn't arguing with you as much as I was pointing out that neither characters fans seem to be accepting the fact that their supposed to be equals.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I wasn't arguing with you as much as I was pointing out that neither characters fans seem to be accepting the fact that their supposed to be equals.



Ah, I see, I'm a fan of Naruto, but another training arc/mini arc after this would be hella boring. The only decent hope is that KM is actually very strong, as it's either another powerup or trolling that will happen.


----------



## Sniffers (Jun 15, 2011)

vered said:


> well now that its all over it means we will get back to other characters like nagato,Itachi madara and kabuto.



Yes please. Back to the war.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> He didn't because Raikage didn't allow him to use any offensive ninjutsu. And tsunade already admitted that Raikage could've easily killed Naruto.



SMH

10 Char.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 15, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Still lame.





PoinT_BlanK said:


> ///in before '80's circa word is used again.



////hop off the nuts or what?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> .                                  .





			
				Grαhf said:
			
		

> Still lame.



**


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jun 15, 2011)

blacksword is in Maximum overtroll right now


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

T7 Bateman said:


> Exactly that's why I don't see a problem. Naruto just got a new mode it would be dumb if he was able to run through people. Just like Sasuke had to use his MS more before he becomes a master had it. Rome wasn't builded in a day. Naruto still has a ways to go.



Quoted for the truth.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> blacksword is in Maximum overtroll right now



Maximum overtroll is erasing "friendship" in your sig pic for "fail". Lulz. LeChoke James.


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> blacksword is in Maximum overtroll right now



I understand how he feels. you should have seen me last week when the spoiler said konoha fled from a rampageing hachibi


----------



## Icegaze (Jun 15, 2011)

Why is it that on this forum battledom antics seem to have more weight than the actual plot?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Blacksword = trolling hardcore


----------



## Leptirica (Jun 15, 2011)

Speed discussion is still as boring as it was 50 pages ago. When will the chapter be out so I can pick which threads I want to visit?


----------



## Kingnaruto (Jun 15, 2011)

Shouldnt naruto be able to take more chakra if needed?


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why is it that on this forum battledom antics seem to have more weight than the actual plot?



Because the plot isn't moving...


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Quoted for the truth.



lol Well it's true. Believe me I love naruto and sasuke but they r not the best yet but they r getting there. True fans know and understand this. Just glad naruto has show he is fast in this mode but raikage is faster. He should be he has been around for a while.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I don't understand why Kishi is making Sasuke and Naruto gradually hone their new found skills in battles where they just need to get roughed up before they master their new abilites, what happened to good ol shonen training?



It's fucking boring.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I don't understand why Kishi is making Sasuke and Naruto gradually hone their new found skills in battles where they just need to get roughed up before they master their new abilites, what happened to good ol shonen training?


Cuz sometimes the best way of learning is doing it for real.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow naruto actually made a smart move by attacking during flashbacks lol


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I don't understand why Kishi is making Sasuke and Naruto gradually hone their new found skills in battles where they just need to get roughed up before they master their new abilites, what happened to good ol shonen training?



You want kishi to be more shonen?


----------



## Chibason (Jun 15, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> Wow naruto actually made a smart move by attacking during flashbacks lol



.........


----------



## Seph (Jun 15, 2011)

> Naru already confirmed that he was tired while he was still training.And over using his mode takes his tall on him.



Wouldn't you consider this as overusing his mode? Just wasting time?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2011)

Fan o Flight said:


> Wow naruto actually made a smart move by attacking during flashbacks lol



It's not his first time, remember when Tsunade was having a flashback about her brother and Dan's words, Naruto tried hitting her with a Rasengan.


----------



## kingcools (Jun 15, 2011)

ashher said:


> haha...for someone like A,i guess understanding Hirashin("analyze, recognize and adapt"...gosh) would be equivalent of rocket science. the guy appears where the kunais are...its hilarious,right on the same rank with ino "they are using their immortality to their advantage"



adding to this: Minato throwing all those kunais on the battlefield right before using hirashin yelling "stand back i will handle this" is totally unsuspicious.


----------



## Lelouch71 (Jun 15, 2011)

> Wow naruto actually made a smart move by attacking during flashbacks lol


If only more characters would be smart enough to do it when someone having a flashback or monologue.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 15, 2011)

Kyuubi will be tamed sooner than later it seems.
Naruto has been in that mode for a hella long time, even since back at turtle island he's been in it/using it. The dude's chakra level is insane...he even had enough chakra to feed Kyuubi back to his normal state.

Anyway....Naruto will collapse in his upcoming fight & the Kyuubi-Naruto friendship will happen. Or so I believe.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato is near impossible to kill in prep time, and even when his fighting style is all figured out, he shows an ability all ninja in Naruto should have, which is to adapt and improvise. I'd really like to know if Minato's ever taken any hard losses in his career as a shinobi.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why is it that on this forum battledom antics seem to have more weight than the actual plot?





Leptirica said:


> Speed discussion is still as boring as it was 50 pages ago. When will the chapter be out so I can pick which threads I want to visit?



This. 

One of the reasons im not overjoyed whenever Minato does stuff in a  chapter


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

out Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 15, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> Minato is near impossible to kill in prep time, and even when his fighting style is all figured out, he shows an ability all ninja in Naruto should have, which is to adapt and improvise. I'd really like to know if Minato's ever taken any hard losses in his career as a shinobi.


kishi would never allow it to happen.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why is it that on this forum battledom antics seem to have more weight than the actual plot?



Because the plot is the worst aspect of this manga 
Then again, the fights are the second worst. Especially with "The Flash" (The bishonen dad with the power to defy all quality and to break the enthusiasm of the readers!) around


----------



## manga genius (Jun 15, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> Minato is near impossible to kill in prep time, and even when his fighting style is all figured out, he shows an ability all ninja in Naruto should have, which is to adapt and improvise. I'd really like to know if Minato's ever taken any hard losses in his career as a shinobi.





I've been saying this since like forever 

People used to say Oro was a hard son of a bitch to kill, well Minato is virtually unkillable if he wants, only Minato can kill Minato


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jun 15, 2011)

Samehada gave Killer B chakra before without his hand gripping the hilt


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 15, 2011)

Lol, still no threads.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

FitzChivalry said:


> Minato is near impossible to kill in prep time, and even when his fighting style is all figured out, he shows an ability all ninja in Naruto should have, which is to adapt and improvise. I'd really like to know if Minato's ever taken any hard losses in his career as a shinobi.



How could he if villages were putting out "Flee on Sight" orders against him, lol. 

Seriously, tho, I don't see how he's capable of being beaten. His S/T jutsu, Rasengan, and analytical skills are off the charts. He stays calm at ALL times, which allows him to properly gather a measure of his opponents skills and come up with the appropriate counter (see: Madara skirmish). 


JihaD


----------



## chakra-burned (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a pretty crap translation judging by the Chinese...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 15, 2011)

lol take it minato take it.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2011)

"From today on your the Hokage." 

Oh Killer Bee.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 15, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why is it that on this forum battledom antics seem to have more weight than the actual plot?



Because people are more entranced by the pretty pictures than their ability to read. 


JihaD


----------



## C-Moon (Jun 15, 2011)

You're boring the crap outta me Minato


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 15, 2011)

Seems like nice chap. So Raikage goes down with talk no jutsu + tag team. I love how Tsunade was completely useless during the whole encounter 

Also Raikage is fast enough to intercept Hirashin ? Damn son.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2011)

minato was smart wonder if he knew A would try and attack him or he leaves a tag on everyone he fights. just in case something happens. minato knew A's plan that is why he teleported to bee instead of a kunai. minato is powerful but his greatest strength seems to be his intelligence.


----------



## Skeith (Jun 15, 2011)

*So when was it stated.....?*

That when A hair is up means he faster and not stronger?


----------



## Kool-Aid (Jun 15, 2011)

*Was anyone else pissed*

when they cut away from the minato fight flashback.

i got mad


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 15, 2011)

I wanted to see The Raikage get even.


----------



## leonejoey (Jun 15, 2011)

speculation

id say he sacrifices strengh for speed


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 15, 2011)

I still want to see that fight as kages.


----------



## leonejoey (Jun 15, 2011)

well now that u say it, i do wanna see what happened afterwards


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

It's Naruto's fault, he's the one who distracted Raikage from his memories! Blame him!


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 15, 2011)

This chapter implied it makes him stronger. He put his shroud up to amp his lariat.


----------



## Skeith (Jun 15, 2011)

leonejoey said:


> speculation
> 
> id say he sacrifices strengh for speed



Let look back now.

The two times we know for show when he goes "V2" has when Susanoo appear (so that he can break through it) and Lariat Bee (To show who is stronger)

Both of these seem to show strength, not speed.


----------



## conradoserpa (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't find any reason to go against it. It's one of the Super Saiyajin version of Kishimoto. 

But I prefer the gates Saiyajin mode anyway. Gai <3


----------



## Skeith (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto: He having a Flashback, now my chance.

A: *Punch* I didn't attack you during yours, did I?


----------



## conradoserpa (Jun 15, 2011)

Skeith said:


> Naruto: He having a Flashback, now my chance.
> 
> A: *Punch* I didn't attack you during yours, did I?



hahahahaha

But Naruto flashback was way faster, Raikage x Bee is taking years to conclude


----------



## Skeith (Jun 15, 2011)

conradoserpa said:


> hahahahaha
> 
> But Naruto flashback was way faster, Raikage x Bee is taking years to conclude



That is One Piece Flashbacks.


That right....I went there.


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 15, 2011)

That was an awesome chapter. 50% sweet flashback, the other realtime fighting. I give that chapter a 10!
I was kind of hoping Naruto would come from behind and double lariat with Bee and kill Raikage.. god damn meat heads.


----------



## Devil Kings (Jun 15, 2011)

Am i the only one that realize this. Through the whole flash back, Bee was never called Killer Bee, just Bee. But after the 4th try to stab him, and he refers to him as a killer ninja.

didn't anticipate

Does this mean Bee liked the Killer name so much, that he added it to his own name, and thus we have Killer Bee.

Or am i just over analyzing this.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 15, 2011)

Devil Kings said:


> Am i the only one that realize this. Through the whole flash back, Bee was never called Killer Bee, just Bee. But after the 4th try to stab him, and he refers to him as a killer ninja.
> 
> didn't anticipate
> 
> ...



Someone mentioned this and made a thread of it, someone posted saying Killerbee called himself Killerbee last chapter. So it had nothing to do with Minato.


----------



## Algol (Jun 15, 2011)

*A and Bee Colors and Forms*

What color is A's raiton shroud. I always pictured it yellow, but I've seen some fan art of it in both blue or yellow. Did we ever get a definitive shot of this by kishi? Kinda like how karin's hair wasn't revealed as red for a while.

Also, did Bee do that last lariat in base? Or was he usin some form of hachibi chakra?


----------



## tnorbo (Jun 15, 2011)

raikages shroud is blue, the anime has it that color, and kishi has always shown lightning as blue.

bee did the last lariat in base.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Young generation surpassing the old generation*

This theme is getting really boring and predictable in the manga. Eventually every strong ninjas including Itachi, Nagato, Madara, will only be second rated. Naruto and his friends will stand on the top of all of them.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 15, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> kishi has always shown lightning as blue.


Actually _Chidori Nagashi_ is . The techniques most likely reflect the user's natural chakra color, excepting techniques that create specific colors, like _Kuroi Kaminari_ (?Black Lightning?).


----------



## reggiefarnogg (Jun 15, 2011)

*why does minato always wait for the last second to react to raikage*

is it cuz hes just that much faster & can wait that long or is it cuz he cant reaction any sooner


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Jun 15, 2011)

he's a lot faster , but he dont want to react too fast so that he wouldnt crush A and Bee's confidence in their speed , Minato is so merciful even with his enemies


----------



## shinethedown (Jun 15, 2011)

It was to show off A's speed


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jun 15, 2011)

*Another shitty chapter*

This entire chapter could have been done in maybe 3 pages, 4 tops.
As a chapter by itself is crap, but in the future reading it as a hall it will be cool to read it and go to the not crapy part of the manga.


----------



## Distance (Jun 15, 2011)

He isn't that must faster. It's his freaking jutsu that's saving his ass.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 15, 2011)

The longer Minato waits to teleport, the harder it is for A to find him again.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Jun 15, 2011)

troll


----------



## Distance (Jun 15, 2011)

Naruto seems to differ. He called this chapter "Badass" if I recall correctly.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 15, 2011)

Distance said:


> He isn't that must faster. It's his freaking jutsu that's saving his ass.



Just like it's a jutsu allowing A to close the distance that quickly and react insanely fast?


----------



## Summers (Jun 15, 2011)

So he can look cool and badass. Its how kishi wanks him.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 15, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> This entire chapter could have been done in maybe 3 pages, 4 tops.
> As a chapter by itself is crap, but in the future reading it as a hall it will be cool to read it and go to the not crapy part of the manga.





Just post your one post opinion on the chapter there...no need to make a thread of it. 

You don't like it, that's just you. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean the chapter was actually "shitty" or that other people wouldn't like it...doesn't mean that at all. In case you don't know, when reading(Or watching for that matter), it doesn't matter what you think since it's just your own personal opinion and shouldn't be stated in any other manner for any reason at all. Just state your opinion in a respectful manner or just don't post at all and move on to some other form of entertainment that actually entertains.


----------



## conradoserpa (Jun 15, 2011)

For the drama. It's better this way.


----------



## Distance (Jun 15, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Just like it's a jutsu allowing A to close the distance that quickly and react insanely fast?



Speed and teleportation are two different things.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 15, 2011)

He's not waiting. His reflexes are just slower than shrouded Raikage's own.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jun 15, 2011)

It illustrates his speed.


----------



## Zakgrin (Jun 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The longer Minato waits to teleport, the harder it is for A to find him again.



Yep pretty much. Believe it or not it's actually strategy.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 15, 2011)

Cause that's the only time he can doge, if  Minato's Reaction time is a half a mila-second off A will kill him


----------



## slickcat (Jun 15, 2011)

Distance said:


> He isn't that must faster. It's his freaking jutsu that's saving his ass.



this, minato might be faster in movement but not by much or hes slightly below, so if u cant move exponentially faster than a fast opponent , it wont overwhelm them and seeing as minato finishes enemies off quickly , countering with hiraishin IS HIS ONLY OPTION


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 15, 2011)

Marsala said it all. If Minato waits until the last moment when A is committed to his attack he takes away A's means of responding to the attack. If Minato used Hiraishin too early his enemy might come up with a counter.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The longer Minato waits to teleport, the harder it is for A to find him again.



This


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 15, 2011)

Marsala understands that you can tell by when Raikage was thinking a strategy to get minato that he would just attack him at all the kunai places. If Minato does not react at the last second then raikage will catch him sooner or later since Raikage has much more chakra.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 15, 2011)

If Minato dodges too soon, A can redirect his attack.
That's what common sense would tell me anyway. They're both speed demons, after all.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jun 15, 2011)

He did it as soon as he could. He was very clearly surprised by the speed of the first attack Ei made and nothing indicates he was intentionally waiting for Ei to get within inches of his face.


----------



## TheWon (Jun 15, 2011)

It's showing how fast Raikage is at the same time push Minatos justu. He's able to close in almost a instance, but the teleportation allows Minato to escape in the last moment. It's like in Bleach where Byakuya Kuchiki kept flash stepping behind the Espada. It's pointless, but it shows he is able to get behind whenever he wants.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jun 15, 2011)

Distance said:


> Speed and teleportation are two different things.



Ninjutsu is ninjutsu and both are using them to accomplish their feats. Don't fault one while praising the other.


----------



## Distance (Jun 15, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Ninjutsu is ninjutsu and both are using them to accomplish their feats. Don't fault one while praising the other.



No. Speed and teleportion are really two different things.

This thread is about who is faster...Speed requires movement, and you can clearly see that Minato is using a jutsu to get from one place to the other without any movement at all. Raikage, however, is actually moving to get to his location. 

Both ninjutsus are quite actually completely different in nature.


----------



## GangWarlord (Jun 15, 2011)

Any chapter with Killer Bee is a great chapter.
Nice try, though.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jun 15, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> This entire chapter could have been done in maybe 3 pages, 4 tops.
> As a chapter by itself is crap, but in the future reading it as a hall it will be cool to read it and go to the not crapy part of the manga.


It had action in it and fighting how was it shitty?


----------



## αce (Jun 15, 2011)

It's because he can't react any faster then that.
Otherwise, there would be no point.

Basically it's subtle Raikage hype.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked the chapter.

Though the implication of Bee>Raikage is weird, imo.
I guess things'll get cleared up before long, though.


----------



## Sinai (Jun 15, 2011)

words that cannot be dicarded


----------



## FearTear (Jun 15, 2011)

*Did Minato read A's mind?*

In a literally way:



Did he actually listen A's thoughts?


----------



## Addy (Jun 15, 2011)

minato got trolled

naruto got trolled.

seems like a good chapter to me. i don't see your point


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2011)

Stop complaining, people


----------



## Synn (Jun 15, 2011)

Nah, I doubt it.


----------



## Namikaze Minato (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato is intelligent in battle , he can counter any enemy he faces with relative ease.


----------



## Grand Cross (Jun 15, 2011)

ALTERNATE TRANSLATION:

Naruto: A flashback that has nothing to do with me?! I must stop it!
Raikage: Know your role, AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH
Tsunade: I'm going to continue to let personal feelings get in the way of my job under the guise of caring!
Raikage: Condensed semi-reasonable explanation for my actions based on past sadness! (AKA par for the course no jutsu)
Bee: Condensed semi-reasonable resolution to events!
TUNE IN NEXT WEEK!


----------



## mellomuse (Jun 15, 2011)

Where's the rating thread?  I need to give this 11/10 for total squeeage.


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

Strategos said:


> He's not waiting. His reflexes are just slower than shrouded Raikage's own.



We are not reading the same manga.


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

Distance said:


> No. Speed and teleportion are really two different things.
> 
> This thread is about who is faster...Speed requires movement, and you can clearly see that Minato is using a jutsu to get from one place to the other without any movement at all. Raikage, however, is actually moving to get to his location.
> 
> Both ninjutsus are quite actually completely different in nature.



Wrong.

Kishi says teleportation=speed. So stop the dumb argument.


----------



## Reddan (Jun 15, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's because he can't react any faster then that.
> Otherwise, there would be no point.
> 
> Basically it's subtle Raikage hype.



This is the best answer.


----------



## Sesha (Jun 15, 2011)

Was there any point to the flashback to the fight against the Fourth, other than more Minato wank and forced hype for Killer Bee: e.g. "you are a special shinobi rabble babble yadda yadda I feel it in my bones and in the script"?


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 15, 2011)

Although nothing that would develop the story happened until the last couple of pages, it was nice to see that Bee got such an awesome feat. Out-powering v2 lightning shroud Raikage in base is quite ridiculous. Imagine what a Lariat in v2 would do......... 

Still though, look past Bee's awesomeness and 95% of this chapter was quite pointless.


----------



## JPongo (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato was like "what a disappointment, where are the Hashiramas and Madaras to challenge me? Strike that, make it the previous hokages since I'm owning Madara soon.  What? I read the manga too.  I'm just that awesome."

LOLOLOL.


----------



## Judecious (Jun 15, 2011)

If he waits then it makes it harder for A to locate him when he teleports.


----------



## Sphere (Jun 15, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> It's because he can't react any faster then that.



Raikage wasn't using his full speed this chapter (check out his hair). So if Minato could only react at the last moment now, he should've gotten his face smashed in when Raikage used his full speed.


----------



## k2nice (Jun 15, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Just like it's a jutsu allowing A to close the distance that quickly and react insanely fast?



Yes but the jutsu the raikage uses increases his speed while minato just teleports, not actually moving an inch at all. Thats not speed because he didn't move any type of distance.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 15, 2011)

I doubt it. There's been no mentioning of him being able to literally read someone's mind, and if it were to be revealed in the fight then some kind of mentioning should have been made(Unless the flashback isn't done yet, but even still). 

So no, I highly doubt Minato read his mind, and I don't think he can do so in the first place.


----------



## navy (Jun 15, 2011)

k2nice said:


> Yes but the jutsu the raikage uses increases his speed while minato just teleports, not actually moving an inch at all. Thats not speed because he didn't move any type of distance.



Kishi disagrees.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it's probably because he knows that Raikage is so fast that if he warps too soon, Raikage will have time to glance around and see where he reappears. He's not waiting that long because it takes him that long to react, and he's not "being merciful" or whatever the dishonest Minato fanwankers will concot as the explanation, but rather, he's *timing his Hiraishin use to match Raikage's speed*. If he does it too soon, Raikage will have time to locate him again and change course. Minato's smart enough to know this.


----------



## Distance (Jun 15, 2011)

navy said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Kishi says teleportation=speed. So stop the dumb argument.



Oh okay, because Kishi says teleportation=speed everything makes perfect sense now. Cool I'll remember that.


----------



## Sounday (Jun 15, 2011)

A lot people of get caught up in his reflexes and speed and reaction time, but don't also realize or just simply don't consider as important how fucking quickly he thinks. Look at how he deduced Madara's identity in seconds and the weakness in his warping jutsu. I keep saying that he's like Kakashi, but better.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Jun 15, 2011)

The first time, he was legitimately surprised, and it took him that long to react.

The second time, he knew what A was trying because he outright stated he was going to take him out (and also he had already seen his speed) and he teleported at the last moment that time.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 15, 2011)

Minato can't react to A's movement speed, but he can react to A's attack speed.


----------



## Kage (Jun 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The longer Minato waits to teleport, the harder it is for A to find him again.



we even see A's thought process on this exact thing


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jun 15, 2011)

He can't react faster than that. As someone already stated, if his reactions were a millisecond off, A would have killed him.


----------



## Algol (Jun 15, 2011)

Distance said:


> Oh okay, because Kishi says teleportation=speed everything makes perfect sense now. Cool I'll remember that.



didn't kishi actually say from either yamato or kakashi's mouths when the konoha-cluster party was stalled by tobi that teleportation is just high-speed movement?

also speed=distance/time.

minato moves over distances quicker than A does with hiraishin, so minato's speed > A's

teleportation is speed. just really freaking fast, almost negligible speed


----------



## jso (Jun 15, 2011)

Setting up nicely for the A-B tag team death


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Jun 15, 2011)

shitty chapter for Minato and Naruto's fandom.....awesome chapter for Kumo bro and Wonderful uchiha fandom.....


----------



## ovanz (Jun 15, 2011)

You should wait to read a entire volumen instead of chapter per weeks. then it will not look like nothing else happens.


----------



## Closet Pervert (Jun 15, 2011)

Well yeah, it could've had more Minato in it, but the first 2 pages already disproved all the Uchihatard arguments from last week that Minato only barely evaded A and that Minato was taking these guys seriously, so what's the point in continuing?


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jun 15, 2011)

All im reading is "troll troll troll"


----------



## Hokage Sennin (Jun 15, 2011)

Good one.

Even Naruto agrees that Bee is badass


----------



## [ empty slot ] (Jun 15, 2011)

lol i really dont see why minato and naruto got trolled .. i guess haters gonna hate =D


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Lots of people complaining that Naruto did not do anything against Raikage but he was not trying to fight.. he was just trying to pass him... it does not mean that Naruto is weaker than A ... it just mean that he is not as fast as A


----------



## Aleph-1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> shitty chapter for Minato and Naruto's fandom.....awesome chapter for Kumo bro and Wonderful uchiha fandom.....


Uhhhh....I still consider myself a fan of Naruto when Kishimoto isn't destroying him with a wrecking ball, and this was a good chapter for me.


----------

